# Highland ladies daily chit chat part 2



## bubblicous

Happy chatting ladies


----------



## kity

Hello

Just posted 2  nice long messages and computer lost them both GRRRRRR!!!!      

Too annoyed now.

Will post again later

Hope everyone is well

Kity
x


----------



## Sparrow17

Thanks Bubblicous & you're looking fantastic, by the way  

Kity, that is just sooooooooooooooo annoying when that happens  

Liz, glad to hear parents night went so well & sounds like it was very informal which would have been nice.

Tali, Puffin & Tracy, hope you're all doing ok.

AFM      can you guess what arrived today  Can't tell you how relieved I was to see AF & I'm actually only 1 day late, so was getting in a bit of a state over nothing really    Anyway, 1 injection done, 6 to go.  Got on ok with the mixing & the injecting was fine too.  Phoned GCRM & also emailed IVI, who emailed back so our dates are the same, i.e., ED takes place on 18th with ET on 23rd or 24th.  Have scan to check my lining on 15th & then we'll fly out on 17th.  It is definately starting to become real now.  Haven't booked anything yet, as want to check if its ok to go ahead or should I wait til after my scan incase my lining isn't thick enough.  The nurse from GCRM is phoning me tomorrow as she wasn't around today, so will ask her then.

Sorry girls, another bit of a me, me, me post

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Hi Bubblicious, many thanks and many, many, many congaratulations on your 
BFP!!   

Hi Kity - That has happened to me soooooooooooo many times and it is soooooooooooooo annoying  Look forward to hearing from you when you're feeling calmer and have more time  

K - Brilliant news  Its all going to happen for you very soon  I'm very EXCITED for you!!!!!!!!!!!  Well done for getting 1st injection out the way without a hiccup, tomorrow will be easy peasy!!!!!  

Hello Tali, Tracy and Puffin, hope you are all AOK!

AFM - Stayed late at work again to make sure Monday is all organised for my supply teacher.  This means I'll be able to leave at a decent time tomorrow.  Feel like a human being again, I'm not kidding I felt like a zombie last night I was so tired.  

Away to spend time with DH, I think he has felt a bit neglected all week as I have come home late 3 nights in a row, never mind at least he has had Suzzie for company  

Bye for now
Liz
xx


----------



## kity

Hello everyone

Thanks bubbilicious and congrats on your BFP  

K, great news that AF has finally appeared. Your tx has officially started, you must be so excited!!!    Glad the first injection went so well, fingers crossed the rest of them are as easy   Fab that you got your Bon Jovi tickets and a wise choice going for seats just incase   

Liz, hope you are having a relaxing time with DH after the stress of your parent's evenings. You must have been completely wiped out. Hope all goes well at Aberdeen.     How are your injections going?

Tali, sorry to hear that your tx has been delayed by so long,   you must be gutted. As everyone else has said at least you won't have to worry about tackling the Aberdeen roads in the middle of winter. I know that it is not much consolation though. Good news that you are getting your three shots though.

AFM, trying to keep busy whilst waiting to hear for Aberdeen. Going back to yoga was a good idea as I feel so relaxed afterwards. I have also gone back to Astronomy society that I used to go to a few years ago, which is really good. Busy busy busy  
I have decided to wait another couple of weeks to hear from Aberdeen and then I will phone them. I know it is a different department but hopefully they might know an estimated date at least  

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Good evening,

Kity - Glad the computer behaved itself for you tonight and you managed to post without any hitches   Definatly think you should phone Aberdeen if you don't hear anything in the next couple of weeks.  The very least they can do is say it won't be before ___________ ? so you can make plans and have some fun prior to that date.  What of course we are all hoping for is, they will say that the op will be very soon so you can get it out of the way and be able to make long term plans instead of short term ones.    you get some positive news  very soon.  Glad you are enjoying your yoga, I must go and see my neighbour next week and see if I can book a reflexology session, it definatly helped me to relax during tx in the summer, I have just been so busy at work I haven't had time to think about it!

K - How are you?  Did you get the go ahead from GCRM to book your flights today?  Hope your 2nd injection went well today.   

Tali - Hope you are managing to think of lots of ways that you can keep busy and have fun over the winter months!   

AFM - No more days to work before baseline scan   In one way being so busy last week was a good thing as I really haven't had that much time to think about it  Am just   that everything will be fine and I will be told I can start taking menapur on Wednesday as planned.  I am fairly optomistic as I haven't had the same side affects as last time but I'm not taking anything for granted, we'll just have to wait and see. As for injections i have got so used to taking bruserilin that I hardly notice I am doing it now.  Have the odd bruise here and there but that is to be expected.  I am not looking forward to taking the menapur though.   I can do the mixing but I find it very fidily.  Oh well I'll just have to get on with it I suppose!  

How are Angel and Molly coping with the fireworks tonight?  There hasn't been nearly as many as I expected  in fort.  There was a spell of them for about 45 mins or so earlier on.  Suzzie was definatly curious but wasn't too upset by them.  Both her mum and dad are gun dogs so perhaps she has that trait in her genes.  I am guessing there may be lots more tomorrow.

Anyway I'm just blethering on, so I better go.  

Goodnight  

Liz


----------



## Puffin

Good morning everyone

It's been weeks, but it's good to read everyone's messages and see how things are going.  There is so much waiting and staying optimistic in all of this.  Reading all the posts I get a real sense of resilience and determination which I recognise from years of trying to make this IVF thing work.  Science seems to be taking a long time to maximise our chances of pregnancy.

I'm now in week 10 (8+2) and it feels like everything is progressing OK since I had the scan three or so weeks ago showing the two wee heartbeats.  I'm waiting for a 12 week scan now, and I really hope they are both growing.  Seeing Lilly Allen's story about losing her baby at 6 months makes me wonder if I can assume everything will be fine from week 14.    

I've been so very sick over the past four weeks, so each day has been been work and sleep along with trying to regulate my eating every two hours to make sure I don't throw up at the smell of coffee in a meeting.  It's a small tragedy - until 2 months ago the smell of coffee set me up for the day.  Things will get back to normal in the next few weeks I'm told.  Went to friends house for dinner last week and they served unpasteurised cheese through the meal, and no one knows I'm pregnant yet, so it was a bit of a disaster.  DH was freaking out silently at the table.  I was too busy trying to negotiate around the food and on not throwing up, whilst appearing outwardly normal.  We've decided not to do that again until we get to week 14 and we can tell people.  I'll be 43 on my birthday which is two weeks before we tell people, so reactions will be interesting.  

Thanks for all your good wishes, and I hope all of your IVF plans come together over the next few weeks and months.  

Puffin


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Liz, can you believe you're just about to go to Aberdeen for your baseline?  The time honestly seems to have gone quite quickly since the summer.  I'm sure everything will be fine & it's so good that you haven't had the side effects this time round either.  Wish I'd come to Fort William last night, as fireworks were non stop here, between official display & people having their own ones.  Poor Molly hates them & has something to take for them which has calmed her down a bit, but it was still very stressful for her - and me!!  Sadly, around here they've been going off for the last couple of weeks & no doubt there'll be more tonight.  If it was up to me, I'd ban them been sold publicly  

Kity, that's a good plan to phone Aberdeen if you've heard nothing in a couple weeks time.  As Liz says we all hope the op is sooner rather than later, but it would just be good to know.  Yoga sounds like the perfect thing to relax & the astronomy sounds very interesting as well.  It's good to keep busy.

Puffin, wow in week 10 already, how fantastic is that.  What a shame the sickness isn't improving tho but hopefully soon it will.  Bit of a nightmare over going for dinner but am sure your friends never noticed a thing, altho poor DH sounds like he was having a hard time of it.  It was very sad to read about Lily Allen & I guess these things can happen to anyone at any stage but we just have to remain positive.  Do you think there ever comes a time in the journey of trying & successfully becoming a parent that isn't a worry?!  Will be so exciting when you get your 12 week scan & then 2 weeks later be able to tell everyone that double trouble is on the way.

Tali & Tracy, hope you're doing ok?

My latest is that flights are booked, accommodation is booked, airport parking booked & Molly booked into the kennel, so it was a busy afternoon yesterday    I have my scan at GCRM on 15th at 11am.  We fly out on 17th, with DH flying back on 22nd & me flying back on 25th.  We're flying out from Prestwick to Alicante & then take train to Valencia.  DH doesn't need to be at the clinic til the 18th, so we can have a nice relaxing day on the 17th & get our bearings.  He'll fly back to Prestwick & I'm flying back from Valencia to Gatwick, then Inverness & one of my friends will firstly collect Molly & then me from airport, so should be back in my house by about 5pm.  The hotel we're staying in is 10 mins from the clinic, which is perfect & one that's been recommended by other ladies who've gone to Valencia.  So relieved to have it all done & 2nd injection was fine last night, so not worried about them anymore, but still glad only another 5 to go.  Having a nice lazy w/end after the drama of the last few days & tonight will be Strictly, X-factor & then at half ten Bon Jovi are on, so what more could a girl ask for  

K
xx


----------



## Puffin

Hi Sparrow 17

You must be so very excited and hopeful. I have my fingers and toes crossed that this time everything will work out perfectly for you.  

Have you decide how many embies you will transfer if you get quite a few good ones?  

Sounds like the perfect Saturday night, and you have a great excuse for a take away too, all in the name of building the best nutrition for the embies.  I'm convinced that pizza and onion bhajis are packed with folic acid.  

All the best,

Puffin
XX


----------



## Sparrow17

Hey Puffin,

Aww, thanks for that x

Will have 2 put back & really hoping we'll have some to freeze as well, as never had previously.  We know that there's a very high rate of twin pregnancies but defo sticking with the 2.  Hopefully we'll have a few to choose from   

Am liking your theory about the folic acid   

K
xx


----------



## Tali S

Hello ladies

Nothing much to report here, just bookmarking really....

So glad to know you're all doing so well.

Liz - Good luck with the baseline. Don't worry about mixing the menopur. I know it's fiddly but it's a means to a very good end!!  

K - Only a week or so to go. Very exciting. Hopefully we'll have our second set of twins on this board before long.  

Aww Kity - It's a pain having to wait isn't it?  

AFM - Off to the rugby in Edinburgh next weekend to watch Scotland vs New Zealand. Can't wait. Just hoping the All Blacks don't play as well as they did yesterday!! The last international I saw at Murrayfield was a couple of years ago against South Africa. I shouted so much I sounded like I had laryngitis for about a week afterwards. As soon as I started talking to people, they'd all take a step backwards thinking I had some deadly lurgie until I explained I's just being shouting too much. Ahh, the trials and tribulations of being a rugby fan  

Take care all  

Tali x


----------



## kity

Good luck with baseline scan tomorrow liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Evening girls,

Liz, good to hear all went well today   Before you know it, you'll be in for EC & then ET.  Hope your drive home has been ok & not too awful with the horrible weather  

Tali, yes all very exciting now & am   that you're right & it'll be good news.  A trip to the rugby sounds like the perfect thing.  I'm more of a footie fan myself but have been in Murrayfield (to see Robbie Williams!).  Of course that's where Bon Jovi are playing next year, so I'll be back (said in an Arnie style accent  )  Do you stay down in Edin or just back in the one day?  Reason for asking, is that I'm trying to find somewhere to stay when we go next year.  Don't want to stay in centre of Edin as it could be a nightmare trying to get back from Murrayfield, so if you've any suggestions that would be great  


Kity, Puffin & Tracy, hope you're all doing fine & keeping nice & warm  

AFM, pill popping & jabs going fine other than the bloating & indigestion    Going to bank tomorrow to transfer the money to IVI.  I know its a lot of money (8000 euros) but am positive it'll be the best money we've ever spent   

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hello

Tali, very jealous of you going to see Scotland v New Zeland. We saw Scotland v Ireland at Murrayfield for the 6 nations a few years ago and it was fantastic. I wasn't too big a fan before then but DH was, but after seeing it live and not just on TV I definately am now.   Hoping to get a chance to see some of the six nations next year. 

Liz, hope all went well today and that this horrible weather hasn't made your journey even longer  

K, wow everything is all booked, thats brilliant, you must be so excited now    . Little embies transferred to their nice new home and the possiblility of warm weather   .  I agree that it will possibly be the best money you have ever spent, some things are just worth it. Fingers crossed the little embies stay put for a good nine months and we soon have news of more twins    

Puffin, so amazing that you have seen the heartbeats, you must be over the moon  . Hopefully the sickness won't last much longer.

Tracy are you still lurking 

AFM, not been up to much, stayed in at the weekend with Angel because of the fireworks, I agree with you K about a ban.   I have also progressed from baking cupcakes to baking full sized cakes. Good for yummy but not for tummy    

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone  

Exhaused but very happy   Everything was fine today.  Lining was very thin, no cyst, so all systems go onto the next stage.  There were 11 folicles seen on the scan, 2 of them were very small so may not respond to stimulating drugs but the rest should, so we may get around 9 eggs which will be  the same as we got in the summer, so that sounds fairly good to me.  I start taking menapur on Wednesday, go to Raigmore for blood test week wednesday and then ARI for another scan on Friday 19th.  All being well egg collection and embryo transfer during week of 22nd-27th November.

K - Not long to go   Great to hear medication going well.

Tali - Hope you enjoy the rugby.  Sounds like fun  and a great wey to blow away a few cobwebs.

Kity - Sounds like your house is a great place to come for afternoon tea   Well done on the baking.  

Puffin - Lovely to hear from you.  It must have been amazing to hear those little heartbeats     Sorry to hear you are still feeling poorly,   hopefully not for much longer.

Away to watch Eastenders and then conk out on the sofa.  Driving from Inverness to Fort William in the dark is not much fun  

Night all
Liz


----------



## kity

Excellent news Liz, you must be delighted


----------



## Bethliz

Thanks Kity, you're right, I am delighted              !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Might be back later when I've cooked the tea!!!!

Liz


----------



## muff0303

Yay Liz, great news.

Yes still lurking but a cr*p poster.  Hope you're all fine and dandy.

Look forward to hearing some lovely news over the coming weeks.  As for us, lucy is going in for an epigastric hernia operation on Tuesday and has to have a general anaesthetic so I'm absolutely dreading it.  Anyway will let you know how it goes.

Love to all

Tracy (and Lucy) xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Oh Tracy, the poor wee soul.  Although, it will probably be harder for you, as she'll be none the wiser as to what's happening.  Hope everything goes well, as I'm sure it will   

Hi to everyone else too.  Nothing to report, other than went to the bank today, so have transferred the money - wow, this is really happening xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Tracy, lovely to hear from you, sorry you are not posting with better news, but as K says, wee Lucy won't be worried, just Mum.  I'm sure it will be over and done with quite quickly and you will have her back in your arms in no time giving her lots of cuddles  .  Will be thinking of you both and let us know how it goes.  

Hello to everyone else, i found it so difficult to concentrate at work today, have much more important things on my mind, but I'll try harder tomorrow, part of the problem today was I still felt very tired after yesterday.  Just want this week and next week to disappear very quickly.  

Night all

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Really annoyed with myself as I completly messed up 1st menapur injection tonight. 1st I pricked my thumb with the long pink needle  *OUCH!!!!!!!!!* and then I didn't secure the yellow needle properly and when I went to inject it just spurted everywhere  I had no option but to start again from scratch!!!!!!!!!!  I hope they have given me enough to cover such disasters!!!!!!!!!! I probably have a little left over from summer if they haven't.

hope you are all fine

sooooooooooo annoyed with myself 

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Liz, what a nightmare, but am sure you'll have enough to tide you through & if not am sure you can get more.  It's always so annoying when that happens though.  I was quite nervous with my injections as I only got the right amount to do me but thankfully last one was tonight & hopefully I've managed to do them all correctly.

Really hope you don't get any side effects with it & also hope you're feeling less tired today.  It is such a long day for you travelling from Aberdeen to FW.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all fine & sending lots of  

AFM, nothing to report other than very happy to have finished injections.  Can't believe that this time next week, we'll be there   xx


----------



## Bethliz

Good evening all,

Hi K - *Its so exciting*  *A WEEK TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hopefully there will be 3 of you flying home  *
Hi Kity, Tali, Puffin & Tracy - Hope you are all fine and finding ways of staying out of the *  *

AFM - Got injection right tonight thankfully.  I have checked, if I don't make any more mistakes I have enough until next Friday, phew!!!!!

Night all

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Liz, good news on the injections.  You'll manage the rest no problem at all.  I honestly can't believe that in 5 sleeps time I'll be on my way     Well, if everything works ok, there will definately be 3 of us coming back & hopefully the extra 2 will want to stay for ever & ever    

Hugs to everyone else as well   

AFM, just feeling very emotional & it takes very little to make me cry (but good tears).  Feel quite calm & very positive that it's going to be 3rd time lucky.  Also very realistic that there are no guarantees on this journey, but am focusing on the positive   

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hello

Wow K, *only 5 more sleeps!!!!!!!  *     Keeping everything crossed that it all goes perfectly and that the little embies stay put   

Liz, not long for you either. It's all go on this thread now   Lets hope this means there will be lots of wonderful news to follow. Keeping everything crossed for you also . Glad you have mastered the injections now and that you still have enough to last you.

Tracy, good to hear from you again, ashame it's not with better news. Hope all goes well for Lucy's op on tuesday   .Will be thinking of you both. 

Hi Tali and Puffin, hope you're both well

AFM, still not heard anything from Aberdeen, no surprise there though  In an attempt to shed some pounds I have decided to take up running as well as yoga.  Went out for the first time tonight with Angel. I thought I would have to keep up with her as she runs at breakneck speed. But no it was quite the opposite, it was raining so she was not too happy about being outside and hence was determined not to run!!!!  We must have looked a complete sight 

Hope everyone has a great weekend

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi  

k - 5 sleeps, tomorrow it will be 4  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great to hear injections are finished  

Kity  in the rain, you deserve a medal!!!!!!!!!!! I had to laugh when you said angel wouldn't run with you because of the     Suzzie runs in any weather, she very rarely walks, she's always on the go.  Don't know what to say about aberdeen other than   they better hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM - Feeling confident about injections now that I have 2 successful ones under my belt.  Going to go into school on Sunday so I can be super organised for the next 2 two weeks to make balancing work and tx as easy as possible.

Night all, hope everyone has a lovely weekend  

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hello

Hope you have all had a nice weekend.  I can't honestly say I have, I have been doing school work for most of it to try and get ahead   however all is not lost, I am about to go out for a meal as it is DHs birthday tomorrow.  We thought we'd enjoy ourselves more tonight as we'll be less tired.

K - Good luck with scan tomorrow.  I'm sure everything will be fine and then its off to Valencia on Wednesday  Its so exciting  

Kity - Have you been out running again?  Hope Angel has been more co-operative if you have   Suzzie climbed a munro with DH today.  She's still not tired!!!

Tali - Hope everythings well and you have had some fun this weekend

Puffin - Hope you are feling better, not long now until you can tell everyone your exciting news  

Tracy - Hope you are managing to put Tuesday to the back of your mind as much as possible.  Sending you    that everything goes smoothly and little Lucy will be as good as new very quickly after the op.

AFM - Am really getting fed up of these injections, have been taking bruserilin for a whole month now!   Hopefully not too long to go now though.  Am    that egg collection will be a week tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest.  Just want this week to fly by so I can find out what will be happening on Friday when I go back to ARI for scan.  

Had better go and change so I am ready to go out when DH gets home.

Speak to you all soon   

Liz
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Liz, happy birthday to DH & hope you'd a lovely meal out last night.  It is a pain injecting for so long but am sure it'll all be so worth it    Good news you've got ahead with your school work but don't stress too much about it & remember to make plenty time to relax as well.

Tracy, be thinking of you tomorrow & hope all goes well   

Kity, am technically saying only 1 more sleep left, as we're driving down at 11pm tomorrow night   Still a bit surreal, to be honest.  Good for you going running, makes me tired just thinking about it    Not a hope of running with Molly, as she just thinks it's fun to try & trip you up!!  Hope you hear from Aberdeen soon.

Tali, hope you'd a good time at the rugby, despite the result  

Puffin, hope all good with you & the sickness is getting better  

AFM, was so nervous about the scan today incase everything wasn't good but am pleased to say it all went very well, so Valencia here we come    Nightmare journey coming home, as really bad accident on A9 (2 dead), so we had to come home via Braemar & Tomintoul!  Never been that way before so it was nice, but took forever.  Still we made it home safe & alive unlike the poor souls in the accident - just makes you appreciate life so much more.

Not sure I'll have access to a computer over there, so might not be in touch til I get back.  Just want to say a huge thank you for all your support, it really means so much.  Big   &   to you all

K
xx


----------



## kity

K, GOOD LUCK ! ! !            

Hope all goes well in Valencia   

x


----------



## Bethliz

Hello,

K - Glad scan went well today, all systems go now, I can't believe it is finally here, I am soooooooooooooooo happy for you  Hope you have a lovely time during the holiday part of your trip  and    f or tx. Will look forward to hearing all your news when you get back!

Take care  will be thinking of you and  this is the trip that makes all your dreams come true 

Kity, hope you will be chilling out at yoga very soon. 

Tali - Hope you had a fab time at the rugby. Shame about the score. 

Puffin - Hope you are well keeping better

Muffin - Will be thinking of you and Lucy tomorrow. Hope all goes well.   

AFM - No news really. Got Wednesday morning and Friday sorted out at work. Just have to get Monday and Tuesday sorted out as I am guessing it is likely egg collection will be one of these days.

 *GOOD LUCK KRISTEEN!!!!!    *


*Night all  *
*Liz*
*xx*


----------



## kity

Hello

Just a quick one from me. I have finally got a date for my op at Aberdeen - Yeah    

It is this Monday !!!!!    Nothing like short notice. I have to be there Sunday morning 11am!

Fingers crossed it all goes to plan and they are able to remove just the cyst and not the ovary.   Very nervous though as I will be seeing one of the gynae oncolcogists  

Hope everyone is well

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Kity,

Great news  Can't believe they are giving you such short notice though!!!!!!!!!   It is probably a good thing  as it will give you less time to think about it.  Will be    that all goes well and they just remove the cyst.  Do you know how long you will be in for?  You will have plenty of time to recover before Christmas and then next year all being well tx round 2

What a week next week will be!  You will be having your op, K will be receiving her donor eggs and hopefully I will be having egg collection and and embryo transfer  as well, talk about everything happening at once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Hopefully we will all have some good luck coming our way and we will all be very happy very very soon.    
I know it won't be easy but try to relax as much as possible over the next few days.     

Tracy - Hope all went well today.  Look forward to hearing from you when Lucy is feeling better  

Hi Tali and Puffin - Look forward to catching uo with your news soon.

K - Don't think you'll see this but just in case you do,   

AFM - I had better go to bed early tonight, will need to leave fort around 6:30am to get to Raigmore for 8:30am

Night all

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Morning all,

In Aberdeen and it's  big time!!!!!!!!!  My appointment for my scan is in an hour, so hoping they will say egg recovery will be on Monday so I don't have to go back to work before it.  

Hi Kity - How are you?  Hope you are feeling ok about next week.  Will be   that everything goes very smoothly and you will be home in no time to relax and allow DH to wait on you hand and foot, spoil you rotten and attend to your every need until you feel better!

Tali - Are you going to any more of the rugby matches?  There seem to be quite a few games on at the moment.

Tracy  - Hope you are fine and little Lucy is making a very speedy recovery.

Puffin - Have you had your scan yet?  Hope you are feeling better.

Kristeen -  Can't wait to hear all your news when you get back from Valencia.  Hope everything is going well  

Take care everyone  

Liz


----------



## kity

Liz, hope your scan went okay today.   Did they give you a date for your Egg recovery? Just think not long now until the  . So exciting! 

K, hope all is going well in Valencia    

Tracy, how is Lucy doing after her op? More to the point how is Mummy doing after the op? Hope you are both okay and that she is recovering quickly. 

Tali and Puffin, hope you are both okay  

AFM, getting sorted for going through to Aberdeen on Sunday. Getting nervous now  , I will be glad when it is all over. Just about to head out to the cinema to watch Harry Potter, I am impressed I have convinced DH to come with me on opening night  

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hello,

Egg recovery on Monday  8:30am, so glad it means I don't have to go back to work beforehand.  I think there are 11 foliles but one is too small and one is too big, there was a heart stopping moment, when the nurse suggested the one that was too big looked more like a cyst than a folicle.  She said no more about it but when I asked at the end she just said they will go into that area but they do not expect to retrieve an egg from it, she certainly did not indicate that it was going to present a problem so hear's hoping all is ok.

Kity - Poor you, I'm not in the least bit surprised that you are feeling a bit nervous   but I'm sure everything will be fine and they will take very good care of you.      .  Hope you enjoy Harry Potter, DH and I plan to go to see it on Sunday in Aberdeen to take our minds off the following day.

Hi Tracy, Kristeen, Tali and Puffin, hope you all have a super weekend.

 Liz


----------



## Tali S

Hello Girls!!

Cor, it's been all go since I last posted  

Kristeen - sorry I missed you before you headed off. Good luck, I'm sure everything will go brilliantly  . We were coming up the road from Edinburgh the same day as you were heading back from Glasgow. Luckily we must have been just ahead of the accident at Dalwhinnie because we got through ok but we saw all the ambulances, fire engines and police cars heading south. Absolutely awful news that two people died.

Kity - Crikey - that was quick!! It's good that you don't have to stew about the thought of the op for too long though. Good luck for Monday, I've got everything crossed for you    

Liz - Good luck for Monday too. 9 good follies - great!!   that means 9 eggies and once DH does his bit  , 9 embies!! 

AFM - We got the consent forms for next year through from Aberdeen. They want me to let them know when my April 2011 period starts to get me going on my protocol. Seems ages away, but I'm sure time will fly past. Gives me some extra time to shift a couple of pounds too. As for last weekend, it ended up as a bit of a nightmare. The rugby was a highlight. We got down to Edinburgh to find that DH's aunt had been taken in to hospital, so we spent a very stressful weekend going to and from hospital and fielding phone calls. Not nice.

After that cheery news, I shall away  

Good luck to all three of you again, I'm sure everything will got without a hitch for all of you.

Love Tali x


----------



## kity

Hello,

Just a quick post from me before I go to Aberdeen tomorrow as I don't know when I will get the chance over the next few days. 

Liz, Hope you get 9 juicy embies on Monday and plenty of sticky ones to transfer when you go for ET   

Tali, nice to hear from you again. Sorry to hear you had such a stressful weekend in Edinburgh. As for tx, hopefully April will be here before you know it  

K, hope all has gone well in Valencia and look forward to hearing from you when you get back  

Puffin and Tracy, hope you are both okay

Speak to you all soon, when hopefully we all have lovely good news  

Kity
x


----------



## muff0303

Hi Ladies.

Just a quickie as normal   .  Lucy had her wee op and came through it with flying colours. She had terrible sickness and diarrhoea all week which was more of a worry but she's grand now.

Kity and Liz, best of luck for Monday xx

Hi to everyone else.  Off to watch the X Factor.

Love Tracy x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Tali - Nice to hear from you  Sorry to hear your trip to Edinburgh didn't go completely to plan, glad you still managed to see the rugby, by the sounds of it Scotland played much better today!   Sorry to hear you have to wait till April until next tx.  Never mind, I'm sure it will come round sooner than you think, you can enjoy Christmas and look forward to new beginnings in the New Year.

Tracy - So glad little Lucy is happy and well.  It must have been a very worrying time for you  but it sounds like everything is now back to normal.

K - Look forward to hearing from you when you get back next week.
Puffin - hope you are feeling better.

KIty - Will be thinking of you all next week.  Good luck and take care, hope it all goes very smoothly and you will be back chatting to us all in no time. 
     

AFM - Took final injection at 8:30pm tonight.  Going to Aberdeen tomorrow as ec at 8:30am on Monday.

Night all, 
Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Ola!!!

Just a quick post as have 15 free minutes on computer    We have 6 embies, which were fertilized on Thurs.  Clinic phoned today to say that all 6 are evolving with 2 of them very good, so we are so so happy.  They´ll phone me Tues morn & will either go in then or Wed. Met up with 2 other girls out here too, so it´s all go.  DH flies home tomorrow but have a good book to read, my DS to occupy me & am just charging my ipod as well.  Valencia is very much a city, not touristy at all.  Very few people speak english, so it´s interesting!  Weather nice tho  

Kity so chuffed you´ve now had your op & hope all went really well for you.  Funny waiting all that time & then it happened so quickly.

Liz, thinking of you for tomorrow as well, can´t wait to hear how you get on.

Puffin, Tali & Tracy, love to you as well.

Only briefly read thru posts since I was last on, so sorry if I´ve missed anything important.  Will get back into the swing of it when I´m home.

Take care all

K
xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Just got back to fort after a very long day, so just a very quick post to say egg recovery went well, although for the 1st time ever I was awake for the whole proceedure, not the most pleasent of experiences to say he least!  on the previous 2 occasions I have been out for the count, much better if you ask me.  I am a bit tender tonight but never mind I'll survive, not going to work tomorrow thankfully so I'll have a day to recover.  Anyway never mind, the good news is 8 eggs recovered, will find out tomorrow how many have fertilised.  et going to be on Thursday or Saturday.

Kity    hope everything has gone well for you today and you'll be home soon.

K - Sounds like everything is going well in Valencia  embryo transfer will be very smooth and trouble free and you'll come back home with 1 or  2 little embies on board.

  Tali,Tracy and Puffin

Good night from a very tired and tender 

Liz
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Excellent news Liz, you just have a really good rest now & get ready for the next bit  

Kity, hope you´re doing ok & everything went as expected.

AFM, nothing to report today.  DH headed home & is now back in freezing called Inverness (it was 22 degrees here today    Am getting very excited now about transfer & also looking forward to get home on Thursday too, so I can have lots of cuddles with my Molly dog  

Hope everyone else doing well  

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

News is okay from Aberdeen but not great. 6 eggs fertilised but 3 of them abnormally,most likely reason for this  2     entered instead of 1    so only 3  embies.  ET booked for Thursday, double transfer all being well if they continue to grow.   it only takes one.


K - Good luck for et today.

Kitty  -  Hope you are on the way to a speedy recovery after yesterdays op.   Look forward to hearing from you soon.

Hi to everyone else.

Liz


----------



## Tali S

Grrrrrrr, tried posting and the website crashed  

Anyhoo, try again................

Liz - 3 embies is great. I was gutted when I only had 2 but remember it only takes one to stick and think of all those ladies that get no embies. Loads of positive sticky vibes for tomorrow   and then you'll be PUPO - yeah!! I hope you're feeling less sore today? I remember feeling the first couple of needles before passing out so I know how unpleasant it was. I think you're so brave. I'd have yelled and screamed until they's knocked me over the head with a mallet!!  

K - Good luck for your transfer. loads of sticky vibes for your too  

Kity - I hope the operation went ok. Hope to hear from you soon  

Hello to all the lurkers too!!


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Thanks Tali for those much needed words of encouragement, ET on Thursday not tomorrow.  Please tell me what PUPO stands for, never quite worked it out!  Obviously it means embis been implanted but would like to know the exact definition.

K - If all has gone according to plan you will already be PUPO!!!!!!!
 for   Have everything crossed for you.  Have a very relaxing couple of days before you fly home to allow those little embies to snuggle in  

Away to take Suzzie for a walk and get some much needed fresh air.

Catch up with everyone later

Liz
xx


----------



## Tali S

Liz - just a quickie cos I'm at work. PUPO means Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise !! I was a day ahead of myself, I knew you'd said Thursday just put the wrong word down. I'm sure I'm suffering from early on set Alhtzeimers (spelling!!?). I hope your trip down to Aberdeen goes ok. Are you taking the train or going by car because the forecast isn't looking great so train may be the better option? Take care whatever mode of transport you decide on an we look forward to hearing your good news on Thursday evening.

Love Tali x


----------



## Bethliz

Tali - Thanks for enlightening me about PUPO - I knew one of the Ps had to be pregnant just couldn't work out the rest.  I like the saying, it will be lovely to have that feeling tomorrow, pregnant for a little while at least, better than not a all.   that when we get to Aberdeen tomorrow there will be at least one little embie wanting to give us a chance, if there are two that will be 100% better.  We have humfed and hawed all day about the best mode of transport and eventually opted for the train.  I am delighted, DH not so keen but he's slowly come round to the idea.  We are not coming back till Friday so hopefully the snow will stay at bay.

  Mummy, pinkie and perky  , hope you all have a very safe and easy trip home from Valencia tomorrow.  Molly will be one very happy little dog tomorow, thats fo sure.  Thanks for your text today it was much appreciated.

Kity   You have been in my thoughts all week and I hope everything is well.  

Hi to everyone else, hope everything is fine.

AFM - still a little bit uncomfortable after ec but nothing serious.  Nervous but excited at the same time about tomorrow.  Had better go and get ready as I need to leave early for inverness, getting train just after 9:00am
 that the next time i post I will be PUPO

Take care all

Love
Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

hello, just a quick post as i am using my phone, i am PUPO!!!2 embies transferred just after 2pm today. K Hope you are home safe & sound. Hi 2 everyone else.Liz X


----------



## Sparrow17

Hello everyone,

Can't tell you how wonderful it is to be home  

Liz, fantastic you've got 2 little ones back in.   they both stick & stay nice & cosy   We're now PUPO buddies    Hope your journey home today will be okay?  So glad you're not driving the A96 tho, as would imagine it won't be the best with the snow.  Hope your drive from Inverness to the Fort is ok.  Just have a lovely rest this w/end.  Are you back to work on Monday?

Puffin, how you doing?  Anymore news & is the sickness any better?

Tracy, poor wee Lucy, she's not had the best of it lately but so good the op went well & am sure she's already bounced back & getting up to allsorts of mischief  

Tali, not the trip to Edinburgh you planned but hope everything ok now.  April must seem like so long away, but once Christmas & New Year are past, it'll be amazing how quickly it comes round   And hopefully, the weather will be so much better then too  

Kity, hope everything went well for you & you're taking things nice & easy  

AFM, had my transfer on Tuesday & have 2 little ones back in (Pinky & Perky as I've named them).  Transfer went really well & such a professional set up too.  Had acupuncture before & after & the lady was just lovely.  They do things slightly different over there & actually wheel you back to your room after transfer so you don't walk at all.  You also see them putting the embryos in, on a big screen & you also get scan photos. Only downside was the old full bladder!!  It's such a nightmare, isn't it, you want to make sure it's full but don't want it too full.  They tell you to wait 10 mins before going to the loo after transfer but I'm afraid I never lasted the full 10 (TMI!!)  Anyway, didn't stress over it as am sure it won't make any difference at all & better I went than have a wee accident on the bed   

Had very, very dull pain on Tue afternoon/night but put it down to the procedure & then on Wed & part of yest had mild period pains, which I found weird as even if things don't work it would be way too early to start bleeding.  Emotionally felt very up & down yesterday, but think it was just a combination of things & think the drugs are probably reason for AF type symptoms.  Flight from Gatwick to Inverness was delayed for hour & a half, so was so glad to get home & got the most fantastic welcome from Molly    Feel a million times better today & back to been full of optimism.  Also had acupuncture today & can't tell you how relaxing that was.  It is a huge shock all this snow & cold tho, after the fantastic weather in Valencia, but I just love the snow so am quite happy.

And the bestest news of all........................................we have a frostie     This is the 1st time ever, so am so happy.

Sorry, this post is virtually all about me, but think that's you all totally updated on my 'holiday'

Love to all

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi  

K - Great to hear you are home, and have pinkie & perkie with you   Sending you lots of   , sticky vibes and   for you and them. I'm sure any pains you are having are a combination of treatment & drugs and as for being a bit emotional that is not in the least bit surprising, i'm glad you are feeling full of optimism and having acupuncture at this point sounds like a great idea.  I am going to go & see my neighbour tomorrow to arrange reflexology.  I also found the full bladder thing a bit of a problem   especially just before I went in to the proceedure room.  I certainly didn't last 10 minutes afterwards either.  It was really nice, for my last 2 scans, the egg recovery and the embryo transfer I saw the same nurse every time.  My embryos are definatly not as far developed as the ones we had transfered in Glasgow, but I am determind to think positively and say to myself they have a chance.  Its great having a PUPO buddy  We do not know if we have a frostie yet, we were told it is unlikely but we will find out next week after they have looked at it in another couple of days.What are your plans re work?  I am totally undecided.  I have an appointment with my GP on Monday at 4pm and i know she will sign me off if i ask her too.  I just can't decide if thats the best plan.  

Tali - How are you?  Have you anything exciting planned for the weekend.  Thanks again for all your kind words of support and encouragement over the last couple of weeks, they were much appreciated  

Kity - Hope you are home and relaxing and taking it easy.  Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Tracy - How are you and Lucy doing?  Hope you are both back to full strength and having lots of fun.

Puffin - Hope you are feeling a million times better.


AFM - Glad to be home and glad treatment is effectivly over, for now anyway, just these messy pesaries to deal with  .  Loads of snow in Aberdeen so I am so glad we took the train.  Plan to have a very relaxing weekend and let my little ones snuggle in  

Have a nice weekend everone

Liz
xx


----------



## kity

Hello

Liz and K, yeah you are both PUPO!!!!        . Great news that you both got 2 embies put back. OOh there could be lots of twins on this thread soon. Good luck to you both and I hope the dreaded   goes by quickly and without any problems     Lots of sticky vibes to you both  

AFM got back from Aberdeen on wednesday after 4 very long days in hospital.   Op was a bit of a nightmare but successful (ish).  There were actually two large cysts stuck together which they had to remove and one of them was attached to blood vessels. So when they attempted to remove them I bleed a lot. Consultant said that normally under these circumstances they would just remove the ovary as well to stop the bleeding. However they did their best to save it as they knew it was my only one and it is very important. So they had to remove a part of the ovary in order to stop the bleeding. Ovary was also full of gunk (sorry TMI). Long story short the op took them longer than planned and I had to have a catheter and a drain in for 24 hours, (again sorry if TMI) which also meant a longer stay in hospital.  But I don't care as I still have my ovary (well most of it anyway) which means another shot at IVF     . Everyone at ARI really nice and I am so glad they saved my ovary!!!! I am now sitting at home very bored, but too sore to do anything and signed of work for another 3 weeks yet. Online Christmas shopping for me.

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Kity  

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you     It sounds like you have had a very unpleasent and rotten few days but definatly worth it because you're ovary is still there and you can have another shot at IVF, that is just 
BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Those nasty cysts are gone HORRAY   which I'm sure will make your chances of success much greater.  You just take care and let everyone around you fuss over you. It's lovely to have you back.

Sending you lots of      for a quick recovery.

Chat again soon

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

I don't think things are looking too good for me.  I'd like to think it is to early for anything to go wrong (  I'm right about that) but I have definatly had af symptoms today that have got progressivly worse throughout the day.  I have had a lot of flatulance (to give it it's polite title) and consideable bloating, both of which I always get before af.  It is just over 4 weeks since my last af so I am hoping that it has something to do with it, but I doubt it  .  I'll just have to wait and see & try to stay positive but I really am fearing the worst.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend

Liz
xx


----------



## kity

Liz,

Don't know what to say, you must be so stressed.    However it does seem very early for anything to be going wrong. Could the symptoms you have be from ET? You have to think that with the ET they poke about so much that it could cause many nasty symptoms.  I really really hope everything is okay.    

   

Kity
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Things no better today.  Flatulance gone, thank goodness, but af pains very strong.   phoned Aberdeen, nurse was very surprised I am having pains this early but said highly unlikely to be related to it being a month since last af as injections etc stop that from happening (thats what I expected her to say)  Also said the only other thing she can think of is if they missed a folicle it could have shread. Lets face it that is highly unlikely also.  Sadly this happened last year.  When i had fresh embryos in Glasgow it wasn't until the test date that I had any idea what the result was going to be but with the fet I had af pains very early on so this looks like it is a repeat performance  

Sorry this is just a me post, feeling pretty down.  I am fairly sure we will not be offered another shot from the beginning on the NHS but I am hoping they will be willing to try and fertilise the frozen eggs that we have from Summer, no matter  how slim a chance they may hold.

Liz
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Liz,

Please try not to worry or stress out, easier said than done I know.  I honestly think its too early & I had af pains on the 2 days after my transfer & still get them every now & again.  As Kity has said, could be related to the ET & also the pessaries cause these effects too.  I think in light of this tho, you should go get yourself signed off work, as you're head is going to be elsewhere & just try & take things as easy as you can.  I know there's nothing anyone can say to take away what you're feeling but everything is still very possible right now.  Take great care of yourself   

Hope everyone else has had a good w/end & managed to stay nice & cosy in all this snow.

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

K - Plan to go to work tomorrow & then i have a GP appointment booked anyway at 4pm so will see how I feel.  Hope eveything is going well for you.

Kitty   I feel really bad that I didn't ask how you are feeling in my last couple of posts.  I hope that you are feeling better & stronger every day, and also hope you are having lots of success with your internet shopping!!!

Tali - How are you?  hope you are looking forward to a fun filled festive seasonis i too early to be saying that?

AFM - Feel a little better after taking paracetamal on a couple of occasions today.  Taking the edge off at least.

Liz


----------



## Tali S

Hello Girlies

Cor - ain't this snow brilliant!!!   Well, good to look at anyway, not so good if you're trying to go anywhere or do anything   ......

Kity - I'm so glad that the op went ok and they did everything they could to leave you with as much ovary as possible. You must be very sore at the moment. Keep cosy and look after yourself  

And as for the two PUPOs - congratualtions!!

Liz - It ain't over 'til it's over. Try and keep positive even though I know it must be really tough. I remember going through the 2ww and micro-analysing every little twinge etc - it's horrible. Just remember that you've been pumped full of so many different hormones over the last wee while it's no wonder that your body feels odd and that your emotions are running high. Look after yourself hun, I'm rooting for you   .

K - It must have been a shock to the system coming back to the cold and the snow. That'll learn you for going away to somewhere sunny. (Just jealous  ) Lots of sticky vibes to Pinky and Perky. Chill out and relax   

I'm just thinking how pants the 2ww is. You spend all this time feeling like you're doing something constructive with all the injections you give yourself, scans you go through and the dreaded EC procedure and then the 2ww arrives and there's sod all else you can do except keep your fingers crossed and try not to get paranoid about every little pain, twinge or ache you feel. Pants.....

AFM - Just enjoying the snow. My sister-in-law is due to come up from London on the sleeper tonight. She's going to be staying in Nairn with my mum for a couple of nights and then the two of them should be heading up north on Thursday for a few days. I think they should be looking in to hiring a team of huskies and a sled rather than driving if the weather carries on like this   Do you think Molly or Suzzie would be any good with a sled

Take care girls, love Tali xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Tali, I've asdked Molly how she feels about being a husky & she's more than happy but she will need to stop in Helmsdale to see her Granny     Glad you're doing fine & you're so right about the 2ww.  So far, I've not found it too bad but I think the reason for that is this site    I wasn't on FF on my 2 previous attempts, so the support on here is invaluable.  

Love & hugs to all

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hello,

Liz, how are you? Are you still having AF symptoms? I hope they have all cleared up now.    . The 2ww is just so awful isn't it? Not only does the wait seem absolutely endless, but there is nothing to do to make it any easier. What Tali has said about the hormones is so true. Couple that with all the jiggery pokery your poor body has been through ever since EC and ET, you are bound to feel crap. Everything crossed for you.

K, everything crossed for you too  . Let's hope Pinky and Perky have settled in nicely and are making themselves quite at home. I really hope the 2 ww goes by quickly and ends with wonderful results for both you and Liz. 

Tali, I bet the snow is even worse up your way!     I think you definately have the right idea about dog sleds - they are definately the only way to travel in this weather. Now just to train the dogs ........... 

AFM, not so sore today but feeling quite run down and knackered though.  Also starting to get cabin fever    Angel is keeping me amused however, she absolutely loves the snow. I think she has been possessed by snow demons! Where she is normally so placid and lazy, she is bounding about being all mischievous. Her face is pemanently covered in snow as she attempts to eat all the snow in the garden  

Kity
x


----------



## Tali S

Arghhh - Forgot about Angel - sorry!!   Well that's three for a team, just another five or so waifs or strays to find!!   Tell Molly, a stopover in Helmsdale's no problem  

Snow's not too bad up here cos I'm still able to get to work  

Glad you're on the mend Kity. You've been through so much just recently. Just keep taking it easy  

Stay positive K, it's the only thing that stops you from going  

Tali x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Snow what snow?  We have a very small scattering thats all.  I'm sure Suzzie would love to be a husky for a day she is certainly strong enough.

Kity  - Glad to hear you are a little less sore.  Hopefully that will continue and you will be back to your old self in no time.  Lovely to hear Angel is keeping you amused, Suzzie likes the snow too, shame she hasn't got much to play with, however she was up and munro at the weekend and got some there.

K - Glad you had a nice 1st day back at work.

Tali - Hope you have a nice time with your sister in law.  Hope the snow doesn't spoil your plans.

AFM -    sorry to be such a missery guts but I am really not having a very nice time.  AF pains are now so bad I have resorted to sitting with a hot water bottle on my tummy.  I really want to go to work tomorrow & keep busy.  Only have to teach in the morning so hopefully I'll survive.  I have only been at work 1 day in the last 6 working days so really need to get back into the swing of things.  Didn't sleep well at all last night so hopefully tonight will be better.
I'll try and be ore cheery tomorrow, promise!

Take care all

Liz
xx


----------



## kity

Liz,

Sorry to hear you're not feeling any better, but worse by the sound of things.    I really hope it is not AF related.   Only go back to work though if you really want to and only if you really feel up to it. Otherwise stay at home and snuggle up in a blanket or duvet with a good book to keep your mind occupied whilst at home. Everything crossed that you are feeling better soon and that it has nothing to do with AF.  

Oh, and don't worry about not being cheery, feel free to express your concerns and vent your emotions . That's what we are all here for  

    

Kity
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone, been very quiet this week, have you all been burried by the snow?
Fort still has very little, we had a few snow showers yesterday but most of it has gone today, no school closures yet  

K - Can't be long to go now till your  is over,    that good news is on the way and we will all have something to celebrate!  

Kity - Hope you are well on the way to a full recovery and you are being able to do more each day   Keep warm!

Tali - What is the weather like with you?  

Hi Tracy and Pufin - Hope all is well.

AFM - AF pains not nearly as bad so have gone back to work.  However this is what usually happens every month, af pains come then they disappear for a while then start again and are usually pretty bad when af arrives, so I still believe the outcome is unlikely to be good, but as the saying goes not over until the fat lady sings so will just have to wait and see.

Keep safe and warm everyone,  

Liz
xx


----------



## Puffin

Morning ladies

It's so exciting to see to PUPOs and it can't be too long now before the tests....these pains are  so strange in the first two weeks and I really, really hope this time is your turn, because you've been through so much, and we need more people in the frozen north!    The two week wait is unbearable and I hope you have lots of distractions to keep you away from the pregnancy sticks before the time is right...

Kity it's fantastic you managed to keep your ovary, and they are such tough wee things its amazing.  Won't be long before it's back in action.    Operations have such an unsettling affect on a body and I hope all your bits are recovering well.  

Lots of good wishes to everyone writing and lurking, it's nearly Christmas and a few days off is always welcome.

AFM, well I'm emerging from 10 weeks of puking plus sleeping (apologies for direct term) and I'm now delighted to be able to eat normally.  I had a 12 week scan at Raigmore just over a week ago, and there are two babies there, wriggling around with little hands and feet.  Really weird.  They were 12 weeks and 3 days old, and around 6.5 cms long.  They both look normal, and there are two placentas which is as good as it gets supposedly.  DH was truly astounded to see them for the first time. The Athens clinic and the ET seems so far away now.  I'm around 14 weeks preggers and we told the rather shocked family last weekend.  Lots of sharp intakes of breath and big grins at prospect of two babies at once.  Twins are due in early June although probably mid May because they come earlier.  I'm still injecting 40mg of clexane every day and have just finished the progesterone pessaries (at last).  Still having small cramps in ovary and pains in uterus, but there is lots going on down there.  Obstetrician didn't seem remotely worried about my age (43), in terms of my ability to carry them healthily to term, which was a relief.  Next scan at 20 weeks.  Hopefully they'll be OK.  Prospect of caring for two wee babies is starting to sink in, although we've had so many miscarriages and failed IVFs that we won't believe it has worked until they arrive. 

All the best to everyone,

Puffin
xx


----------



## kity

Hello

Liz, glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. Keeping everything crossed that everything is okay and that the little embies have made themselves quite a home    

K, how are you dealing with the 2ww, not long now until test date! I so hope that both you and Liz get positive results this time round. Everything crossed for you too    

Puffin, great to hear from you again and great that you are no longer being so sick.  So wonderful that you have had your 12 week scan, it must make it all seem so real now!  May/June will be here before you know it and two lovely babies with it   

Hello to Tali and Tracy, hope you are both having a great weekend.

AFM, I have discovered online Christmas shopping probably not a good idea when you have as much time on your hands as I do just now. Got a bit carried away and bought an Xbox 360 plus kinect for Christmas, Oops!   I am not even any good at computer games. I am pleading temporary insanity  

Have a fab weekend everyone

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Puffin - So great to hear from you and fantastic to hear that you are finally feeling better and the twins are  fit and healthy.  It must have been a lovely moment when you were able to share the news with your family.

Kity - You keep buying those christmas pressies!!!  You deserve lots and lots of treats after all you have been through recently.

Hello to everyone else, away to watch the x factor.

Liz


----------



## kity

Hello

Grrr just typed a post and lost it somehow  

How is everyone?

Liz and K, how are the dreaded   going? It can't be too long now before test dates. I really hope you both get the wonderful results you both deserve. Wouldn't that just be the best Christmas presents ever!         

AFM, I am bored stupid and starting to get cabin fever. I can't even go out for small walks for fear of slipping on the ice as it is like an ice rink outside my house. Daytime tv is melting my brain and every attempt at housework ends in pain of some sort   However this is the most organised I have ever been for Christmas. All my cards are written and presents wrapped (yep that is how bored I am!) Oh well not to long now until  normality returns.

Kity
x


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi everyone,

Am in total shock........................................I'm pregnant!!!!!!  Got bloods taken yesterday & got results today.  Also have a beta count of 2128, which I think could well be an indication that both pinky & perky are doing well!!

Sorry for no personals, but just wanted to let you know.  Will be back on later when I've calmed down

K
xx


----------



## kity

K what absolutely wonderful news

*CONGRATULATIONS ! ! !*
               
     

I absolutely delighted for you and your DH. Christmas come early with the best pressie ever. So happy for you.

Kity
x


----------



## Sparrow17

Awww Kity, thank you so much.  Your lovely message has brought tears to my eyes but they are the happiest tears in the whole wide world xxx


----------



## Bethliz

BRILLIANT, SUPERB, BEST CHRISTMAS PRESENT EVER, WELL DONE!!!!       

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Thanks Liz, still in shock.  Your turn next xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Enjoy every moment K   Is DH at home to celebrate with you?  If not when will he be?
Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

DH home tomorrow & can't wait xxx


----------



## Tali S

Congratulations K   that's fantastic news!!! Eeeek - twins!! Look after yourself and P & P!!

How are you doing Liz?  

Love Tali S x


----------



## Bethliz

I've used 3 pee on a stick pregnancy tests this morning and they all say

*I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *

The 1st test i used was the one ari provided and 2 nice pink lines appeared. The
only worry is the expensive ones say 2-3 weeks,the paper work from ARI say you are considered to be about 4 weeks at this stage so I don't know what to 
think.  Will phone ARI later and am also going to phone gp surgery asap and plead with them to arrange a blood test. I know they only do them up to 11am on a friday so fingers crossed.

Am in a whirlwind right now, this was totally unexpected after the difficult few days I had straight after embryo transfer.

Will be back later hopefully with more info.

Liz


----------



## muff0303

WOW 2 BFPs  COngratulations to you both, that's wonderful news.  Magic     

The digital ones do say 2-3 weeks for 4 weeks, if that makes sense.  So don't be worrying 

Great news.  Have a lovely day.

Love Tracy (lurker) xx


----------



## kity

Wow Liz,

CONGRATULATIONS ! ! ! 
                     

What wonderful news. Absolutely delighted for you and your DH. I hope you manage to get Dr appointment today for blood tests to confirm your happy results. What a lovely early Christmas pressie for you too.

So nice to see great news on this board 

Kity
x


----------



## Sparrow17

Thanks Tracy, it's still sinking in!!

Liz, fantastic news.  Just so happy for you & DH.  Tracy has explained about the digital ones, so all is perfectly normal so don't be worrying.

Hi to everyone else as well.  Afraid I've got out of the habit of logging on here everyday, as have been very lazy of late.  Am doing fine tho & having twinges now & again but putting it down to things stretching & moving.  Still get moments where I think AF is about to start but think it'll take a while for that feeling to go away.  Getting quite a bit of indigestion as well, but what can you do.  Have a scan on 29th booked for Glasgow, but am hoping I can maybe get it done in Inverness to save the travelling.  Valencia like you to have an early scan to make sure everything is looking ok & not an ectopic pregnancy.  After that, will be seeing the midwife - still seems unreal saying that!

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hello

Blood test was positive as well  , (didn't get the same type of results as you did K, I was just told it was positive, but never mind)and ARI have also said not to worry about the digital test, so feel much more confident about things than I did this morning  but it is taking its time to sink in, still in state of total shock   Have scan booked for the 30th at ARI.  They did say i could have it in Inverness but I think I would rather go to Aberdeen, at least it will give me a chance to say thankyou for everything they did.

Kity - thank you so much for your lovely post.  hope you are feeling heaps better and will be able to look forward to a wonderful and relaxing christmas.

K  - Glad to hear your feeling fine except for the odd twinge or two.  I am also still having cramps to various degrees of discomfort but am hoping and    they are all positive twinges.

Tracy - Thanks for all your good wishes.

Tali - Hope you have a fun filled weekend planned.

Pufin - Was so glad to hear you have been feeling better. hope this is still the case and you are finally going to be able to enjoy your pregnancy.

take care everyone.   hope you all have a great weekend.

Liz


----------



## Tali S

Congratulations Liz!! Third time lucky.  

It's so great to have some good news and to get 2 BFPs!! Fingers crossed, the trend continues!!

Take care all.  

Love Tali x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Thanks Tali, I couldn't agree more have everything crossed that this thead is on a roll now and the good luck and good fortune continues and more BFPs are on there way in 2011.     

Kity - How are you?  I feel really bad as I must have missed your post the other day when you were feeling bored and fed up, I just noticed it last night.  The weather certainly can't be helping as it is limiting your options as to what you can do.  I have been racking my brains trying to think of ideas but I don't think I've come up with any great ones.  My only suggestions are invite lots of friends round for coffee, a different friend each day, a short wander round the eastgate centre, if you get dropped off and picked up at the door, or board games, either with a friend or family member, or if push comes to shove  play them on the computer.  My last suggestion is take up a new indoor hobby, painting, sewing, knitting!  If I think of anything better I'll let you know!!  Hopefully it won't be long before you are fighting fit and able to resume your normal everyday activities.  

K - Look after yourself, pinkie & perkie, can't believe your scan is going to be just one day before mine!

Tracy, & puffin - Hi hope you are enjoying the weekend.

AFM - News is slowly but surely sinking in but still very shocked and a little overwhelmed!

Take care everyone  

Liz
xx


----------



## Puffin

What absolutely, totally fantastic news        and what a result.  you might already know this, but Raigmore has a really good early pregnancy clinic, and there is a specialist nurse there called Janette who you can phone directly if you have any worries about how things are progressing, and they will see you really quickly.  The GP referred me there because of cramps and I was really glad to have the reassurance of knowing you could phone the hospital and go down to ward 8 if you were worried about anything in the first weeks.

Great end to the 2WW for both of you.  

Puffin
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Just saying a quick hello.   I feel I have gone from feeling fairly well organised for christmas, as i did a lot before tx, to feeling i have far too much to do and not enough time to do it in, as I have done nothing since tx!   Never mind, I'm sure I'll get there somhow. Hope all of your preparations are going well.

Puffin - Thanks for the info about Raigmore,it is really good to know, although I live in fort william, so it is not quite so handy, but it is definatly reasuring to know the service is available.  Definatly hope you will be feeling fit and well over Christmas & are able to eat a delicious christmas dinner.  You deserve it after all those weeks of feeling poorly!!  

K - How are you?  any more symptoms?  occasional cramps & sore chest are whats been happening to me so far, but nothing significant I don't think.  

Tali - What plans have you made for Christmas?  Hope they are fun ones and I hope even more that next Christmas you will be sharing it with a nice big bump!  

Kity - Have you recovered from cabin feaver?  Hope so, and also hope you are feeling a lot less sore too.   Like Tali, hope next Christmas will be very special as you may be sharing it with a bump.  


Tracy - Hope you, DH and Lucy have a magical christmas!  

Bye for now

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Good morning

A very fine good morning too!  I'm feeling very cheery this morning as I got a text at 7:20am to say our school is closed due to the snow    (1st time this year)  Typically I had already got up and had my shower and was far too awake to feel like going back to bed, so I have just had a leisurly breakfast and watched an old episode of casulaty. All being well those long overdue christmas cards will get written today, a day earlier than planned!

Hope you are able to keep warm & snug until the snow passes!

Take care everyone  

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi  
Just want to wish everyone a

  Very Mery Christmas  

Look forward to catching up with everyone and hearing all you news in the New Year

Take care & have lots of fun

Liz  
xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody 


Was wondering if I could ask for shelter in Inverness-shire as 'Sutherland' is totally empty. No people, no posts.   And in the clinic thread I post on I'm kind of 'exotic' being not only from Scotland, but that far north (near Lochinver).


Planning to go for OE  IVF at Reprofit in the Czech Republic in February. Initially meant to go to GCRM, but due to family circumstances with my mum (who lives in Austria) we need to be in Austria in Feb, and as she lives 90 minutes drive from the clinic in Brno it makes sense to have an attempt there. So far all going to plan but a bit apprehensive about having no guidance on how to do injections and stuff. Youtube tutorials don't strike me as a reliable way of doing that   


Anyway - read a few pages back and was happy to see a few   Congratulations!!!   


Mx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Myla & welcome.  I'm also originally from Sutherland (Helmsdale).  I've heard of a lot of positive stories about Reprofit & good results as well, so sounds like you'll be in good hands when you head over there.

Hi to everyone else as well & belated 'Merry Christmas'!  Hope everyone had a lovely time & is doing fine.  Sorry I haven't been on for ages but have been feeling so sick over the last couple of weeks.  Also been physically sick a few times & just no enthusiasm to do much at all, but it's all in good cause so going to try & not complain too much!!  Got no appetite, so for once I certainly haven't put on any weight over Christmas!  Have my scan tomorrow, so can't wait to find out if everything is ok & it will make it a bit more real as well.

Anyway, take care all

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Good Morning

Hope everyone had a very merry Christmas and looking forward to 2011.

Welcome Myla, lovely to have you on board and good luck with your forthcoming treatment.

K - Good luck with scan today and hope that horrible sickness goes away soon.

Kity - Hope you are having fun on your xbox and you are well on your way to making a full recovery

Tali - 2011 is nearly here and before you know it Winter will have been and gone and you can start to look forward to April/May time when round 2 of tx begins.

Puffin - How is everything going? Hope you are keeping well

Tracy - Hope you have had a lovely festive season with DH and Lucy

AFM _ I had a 7 week scan yesterday and am now in a total state of shock, disbelief and excitment, there is no other way of describing it, DH and I are overwhelmed with joy and happiness right now as we found out we are HAVING TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! We saw 2 beautiful little heartbeats beating on the scan. For the few weeks I have known I am pregnant I have genuinly given no thought to the possibility of twins as I had such bad af cramps during the 2ww so it really did come as a shock. We just saw one baby at 1st then the nurse went across to the other side and twin 2 was just sitting there. It was just unbelievable!!! I am soooooo happy but trying to keep a level head as I know it is still early days. 

Enjoy hogmanay everyone, stay safe and warm

Take care 

Liz
xx


----------



## Myla

Thanks for the Welcome!

Liz - what fabulous news! 

Sparrow - yes, Reprofit has a good reputation and track record. It's refreshingly non-bureaucratic, the doc in charge of foreign patients usually emails back to questions within a day, and it's considerably cheaper than UK. Bit disconcerting that there is no baseline scan required, so you start injecting a bit on spec, but I guess just have to be optimistic. Would have been on the long protocol at GCRM but Reprofit mainly does short protocols for women 35+. They are happy for people to have a day 6/7 scan in the UK and send them results so they can adjust medication, but not really practical for us so we'll do all scans there.

Wishing everybody a Happy New Year!









We'll have a quiet evening with DS (17 mo) and my mum who's visiting. Driving her back to Edinburgh tomorrow for an early flight on Sunday. Poor soul had no bag for all the 2 weeks she was her. KLM found it a day after her arrival but the totally incompetent courier now had it since the 21st and still has not delivered it. So looks she's going home without luggage*  * 

Mx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Sorry for butting in. I usually post on the Fife board as we had our IVFs in Ninewells, Dundee.
We live in the Outer Hebrides and as you can all see from my ticker we are nearly 25 weeks pregnant (3rd time lucky).  

We have decided to have "Junior" in Raigmore Inverness, as they like to send you away from the islands to have your first.
Was wondering if any of you know of any cheapish self catering in or around Inverness? 
I have heard about Kyle Court, a place a lot of patients use, but dont really fancy sharing the apartment with 3 other families. Especially as hubby is planning to keep me company.

Junior due round about 18th april and they like to send you out from about 2 weeks before due date.

Congratulations to all you BFPs. Nice to see so many success stories on here. Junst wanted to wish you all the best for 2011.   Hope you all get the long awaited BFP. Don't give up hope.  

Love Anya
x


----------



## Tali S

Hi All

Sorry I haven't been on for a while. Hope everyone had a great Christmas?

Liz - fantastic news about the twins. I think I would be going "eek" though, at the thought of two little cherubs rather than one  .When's the next scan?

K - Good luck with your scan today. I'm sure everything will be great!!

Myla - Hello!! Always nice to have a newbie on this board. I'm in Thurso and I chose this board because it was very quiet on the Caithness board, so I know how you feel!!

Kity - How are you? It's almost 2011 and it's going to be our year   .

AFM - We've just about thawed out up here. What a lot of snow we had!! I have to admit, by Christmas I was starting to get pretty fed up with it  . Just hoping 2011 turns out to be a luckier year than this one. DH's aunt sadly passed away on the 15th of December only a month after diagnosis so he isn't feeling full of the joys at the moment as you can imagine.

Hope you all have a great New Year when it comes and I'll see you (raring to go!!) in 2011.

Love Tali x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Happy New YearEVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Welcome Anya, how exciting, April is not too far away! Sorry I can't help you with your hunt for self-catering accomodation as I live in Fort William, but there's a good chance some of the others may be able to help as a few of us live in Inverness. 
I do however have an aunt who lives there and has done for over 20 years so I'll ask her when I get a chance.

Myla - Hope your Mum got home safely and has been reunited with her luggage. Your story brings back memories of the time DH and I went to India for my best friends wedding. We had no luggage for the whole 2 weeks, got it back the day after we arrived back in Fort!

Hi Tali, Kity, K, Tracy & Puffin, - Hope you have all enjoyed the holidays and returning to work in the near future won't seem too much like hard work!!! I'm quite lucky I still have another week, go back on the 10th so plan to relax as much as possible.

Speak to you all soon

Take care
Liz


----------



## anyamac

Hi Liz
Thanks for that. Hope u all had a good new year. Wishing u all bouncing babies for 2011.
x


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

And a Happy New Year.  Here's hoping that 2011 will bring us all everything we've ever wanted.

Welcome Anyamac & congratulations too.  Not long for you to go now.  I don't blame you about not wanting to stay in Kyle Court, as don't think its ideal.  What about trying the Raigmore Motel?  It's very handy, they do food & I know of a few people who have stayed there.  Not sure about prices.

Well, not to be outdone by Liz, I'm having twins as well!!!!!!!  Was so nervous on Friday before the scan & worrying there would be nothing there, but can't explain the feelings when they said it was twins!!  Totally over the moon, although still getting my head round it.  2 strong heartbeats & both wee ones perfect sizes, so all looking good.  Still feeling very sick & not eating much at all.  Have actually lost over half a stone since coming back from Valencia, but know that will all soon change!!

Anyway, love to you all (sorry but have to go as can feel the sickness coming on again!)

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a fab christmas and New Year.  Sorry for not posting in ages but I think I am going to take a break for a bit. Not really coping very well at the moment. Still no test results back from Aberdeen yet, so still have no idea if I am going to get another shot at IVF or not. Currently surrounded by an influx of new babies (both my best friend and DH best friend had babies at the end of Nov) and really struggling to cope. Trying so very hard to be happy for them but inside I am crumbling.

Liz and K, so very happy for you both. You are the light at the end of a very dark tunnel at the moment. You are both proof that it does work. I wish you both the very best of luck and hope to be back on here again before you have you darling babies.

Tali,  I really hope it works for you this time round and will keep everything crossed.


Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi All,

Kity  Hope you hear from ARI very soon and get the answers you are hoping for.   that good news is on the way and I'm sure you'll let us know when your ready.  Take care    

K - Sorry to hear you are still feeling poorly, but what fantastic news, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!.     I have been so lucky (touch wood the luck continues) with the exception of a slighly squeemish (pretty sure thats the wrong spelling!!) feeling in the middle of the night when I get up to go to the bathroom I haven't been sick.  I felt exactly the same when I went for my scan.  I was just so nervous there might not be anything there, then that feeling changed very quickly to the most wonderful feeling ever!  Double trouble in Fort and Inverness, What fun!!  Just wandering, Have you have been told when your next scan will be at Raigmore?

Hope everyone else is fine.

Liz
xx


----------



## Myla

K - congratulations on the twins! Twins everywhere I look!   


My mum's suitcase finally arrived the day she flew back - as in she was already on her flight when we got the call the van was heading north. They offered to take it back to KLM so they could 'try' to get it to her home in Austria, but we decided to just have it delivered to us anyway and keep the stuff until the next visit. 


Waiting for AF to arrive so I can start taking BCP in prep for the cycle next month. Did a test just to see if a miracle happened but no such luck this time. Not that I had much hope anyway. As we'll be away for a few weeks in Feb for the IVF need to get my head down and get on with work this month (I'm self-employed and work from home). Just learned the tenant in our Dundee flat is quitting on us so may have to look into putting it on the market again (was already for a year until last April, but just won't sell) - sigh, worries I could do without. Was hoping to be able to focus on IVF, but I guess sometimes a bit of distraction isn't bad.


M


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla,

Glad to hear your mums suitcase is safe and sound!  Pain about your flat, these things always seem to happen when you least want them to.  I am in 2 minds about work.  Part of me doesn't have any interest in it at all at the moment but the other part of me thinks it will be a good distraction and make the days go quicker.  I don't go back until Monday so still have a few days to get organised.  I got the flu jab today, which is a good thing as I am a teacher  so there was probably quite a high risk of me getting it.  It sounds like you have a lovely set up.  I'm guessing you are able to look after your DS and work at the same time.  It must be hard work but very rewarding.  Lets hope DS will soon have a sibbling to play with and demand less of your attention!!

  to everyone else

AFM - Saw GP today so she is going to refer me to the midwife and I should get an appointment in about 2 weeks time.  I will be glad when that happens.


----------



## Myla

Liz - good that you will be able to see the midwife soon! They just replaced our two local ones with one that comes once a week from 50 miles away (half of it on single track road).   


I work as an online moderator/community manager and have some flexibility with re to hours, but when I work I'm pretty much chained to the computer and can't do much else. So it was easy when DS was little and slept a lot, but now double-tasking is hard. He now pulls my hand away from the keyboard when he sits on my lap and I try to get on with things with one hand, which is heart-breaking sometimes. DH is self-employed too so at the moment we work around each other so one can at least focus on the little one.


AF arrived today so will start BCP tomorrow and asked for my protocol to be confirmed and order the meds. Still worried I'm going to make a right mess of it all and need double the amount as I'll spill, lose, mess up the Menopur. May need to ask DH for help as he's the more co-ordinated one   Also remembered I do get spotting when I take the combined pill so hope that'snot going to throw a spammer into the works


M


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla,

Good af arrived so you can start to plan and think ahead ( I always find it so strange when woman who are trying to fall pregnant are pleased to see af but sadly it seems with ivf that it is a very important part of tx so I suppose we just have to live with it!)  I'm not surprised you're a little anxious about the menapur, it is sooooooooooo fidily.  I made a complete mess of my 1st injection on this last tx, I did it too quickly as I had done it so many times before and it ended up spurting everywhere!  I had no option but to start again.  When i counted what was left I found they had quite literally given me enough for one such mistake to happen so I couldn't afford to get it wrong again.  I'm very pleased to say I didn't make any more mistakes and it was much easier from that point on.  Definatly think it is a good idea to ask DH to help with the 1st few until you get back into the swing of things!!!!  you'll be fine, just take your time!   

That is not good news about the midwife situation but they will have a duty of care to you when the time comes which I am sure they will not compromise on.  When I saw my gp today she said that because I am having twins it is likely that I will need to see the obstrition more frequently.  What I'm not sure of is if there is an obstrition in fort william or will I need to go to Raigmore for these appointments.  I sincerely hope there is one in fort or at least one who visits.  I am so fed up of travelling!  Having said all that I will of course travel to the ends of the earth if necessery if it helps me achieve my long awaited dream!!

Have been quite lazy today so must do more tomorrow in prep for going back to work.  Had a lovely walk with the dog though which I thoroughly enjoyed!

Will be keeping everything crossed that this tx is hassle free for you and a lovely BFP is on its way!  

Take care

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Good morning everyone,

Went to bed last night feeling fairly well organised for 1st day back at work but one thing I obviously hadn't done was check the weather forecast.  To my complete surprise I woke up to a blanket of white snow & it was still snowing heavily.  Still didn't think there could possibly be enough to shut the school so I had my shower, had breakfast started the car and quite literaly as I was about to get into it I got a text from my HT simply saying School closed!  Couldn't believe it!  If I'm honest part of me went yipee but I actually think I was ready to go back I feel I have been off for ages and I think work will be a good distraction and finally get my mind thinking about something other than twins!.  However it has stopped snowing so I assume we will be back tomorrow and I am determind to be disciplined this afternoon and start on my termly planning, it is too good an opportunity to miss.  

Anyway enough about me, it has been very quiet on here recently so I hope evryone is in good spirts and good health.

K - Any sign of that gastly sickness going away yet?

Tali - What's the weather like with you, have you got snow too?  Are you back at work?  Just out of interest are you able to wear your contact lenses full time again?  Sorry for all the questions!

Puffin - How is everything going?  Have you had any more scans?

Tracy - Hope Lucy has fully recovered from her op and your family are full of happiness and joy

Myla - Hope tx is going well

Anya - I'm afraid I had no luck when I asked my aunt about accomodation.  She asked a few of her friends, some of whom were nurses and the answer she came back with was the hospital will provide accomodation, which I am guessing is the accomodation you already know about and are not that keen on.  Sorry i haven't been more help.

Kity - Hope you are feeling cherrier and get the news you are waiting for very soon.

I'd best be off and get stuck into that planning I was talking about.  Hope to hear from you all soon.

Take care everyone  
Liz
xx
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hello again,

Has anyone just watched one born every minute on channel 4?  It was scary!!!!  Might give it a miss next week but I probably won't be able to help myself!  I believe twins are often born by c-section.  It has just become more appealing!!!!

Must go to bed.  I bit my toungue really badly when I was eating my tea tonight it is really sore so I am feeling a bit sorry for myself  

good night

Liz


----------



## Myla

Hi Liz

I watched a few episodes of the first series *after *I had given birth and I was glad it wasn't before!!! Remember they look for the more gory stuff for TV - what would be the point if people fell asleep because births look so uneventful!

True that twins are often born by caesarean - although the danish crown princess just gave birth to twins naturally (DH's granny is staying with us at the moment and she's sharing royal news all day - it's not usually my subject  )

I'd recommend to look into Hypnobirthing, even with the chance of a caesarean - it so much improved my pregnancy in terms of being relaxed and enjoying it and bonding with the baby early, and it really got DH involved too

AFM - got my protocol confirmed today and there was a bit of a drama because suddenly I was supposed to be on gonal f and not menopur. Kind of attractive because I could have used a pen instead of fiddling with the needles and vials, but at an additional cost of £600 it came as a shock, especially as I wasn't given any explanation. So emailed the doc back and he said 'oh you can easily use menopur instead'. Which wound me up a lot - for god's sake surely he should tell me and not let me take a pick? Have calmed down now and decided to stick with the menopur. Worked for a friend of mine and the same doc told another Reprofit patient that he'd put her on menopur for better egg quality rather than quantity. Co-incidentally she then was put on gonal f also after christmas, but changed it back too. Also booked our flights, and showed it's just not my lucky day, because between checking the price in the afternoon and booking it it shot up around £50! Sigh. Had to create a wide berth to cater for all eventualities of dates so we are now staying with my mum for 18 days. Gulp. I have not spent more than 2 weeks with her for the last 10 years.

Was also thinking if I should take any more supplements. There is so much out there - royal jellie, bee propolis, selenium, crushed caterpillar whiskers (ok, i made that one up  ) and maybe I should have started earlier anyway.

Ok, the bottom line is - today was a mad day and I think I've lost the plot a bit  so hope a good nights sleep will sort that out

Mx


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - i have sky +'d it but going by my friends ** comments its bad but i think the one woman was being a bit ott im going to watch it shortly.  I think alot of twins are born by section it just really depends on there positions etc etc but therea also alot of downsides to having a section like you cant drive for 6wks afterwards and the longer recovery time ive never had a section my sister has though and shes had a normal delivery and she prefered the section   
id try and watch again next week as i dotn imagine it will be all as bad as tonight and its v informative


----------



## anyamac

Hi Liz
Thanks again for trying. I've now been able to sort our accommodation  . Remembered that one of my cousins lives in Ness and works in hospital as a consultant. Gave her a phone and she offered to put hubby and myself up till Junior appears. 

I also watched "One born every minute" and nearly freaked out. Made hubby watch it on channel 4 +1 as well  ....god i hope labour is nothig like that. Didnt want an epidural but might consider one now. That young girl did well. Hope I'm more like her.
Gonna watch it next week to see if it gets any easier lol.

x


----------



## Bethliz

Good evening

  I have just written a massive long post and have just lost it all before I posted it     

Take 2 but i don't have the energy to write all again so I'm sorry I'll spend more time tomorrow writing more!

Hi Anya - Glad you got your accomodation sorted out.  Congratulations on getting your DH to watch last nights programme.  I'll have to try that next week  

Bubblicous- Hope you have had a chance to watch the programme.  I agree surly the girl was a bit ott. Thank you for sharing your sisters experiences, they were interesting.

Myla - Sounds like you have had better days!!   There is nothing worse than ticket prices increasing before your very eyes!  I'm sure you will have a lovely time with your mum and your DS will be spoiled rotten by his doting granny.  I didn't take any additional suppliments, just kept taking folic acid.  I'm sure there must be some good ones out there though.  As for menapur V gonal f I can't help much there either other than letting you know that I took menapur on all 3 attempts and that was at 2 different clinics gcrm and ARI.  I know the injections are fiddly but you do get used to them, I think you will be fine but I totally agree the doc should be advising you not asking you!   I have not had any hypno therapy but I did have reflexology before my final tx which i really enjoyed.  I have been advised by my aunt who does this (she did not give me my therapy as she lives in abdn)not to have any during the 1st 3 months of pregnancy.  I am following this advice but will definatly consider it later on if all is still well.

  to everyone else  

I'm away now.  I'm still annoyed as I wrote so much more earlier on!  Never mind, tomorrows another day!

Night all  

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,
Don't have much news really but I just thought I'd say a quick hello   and wish everyone a nice weekend from a very wet & windy fort william.  Suzzie is as high as a kite, she always is when its very windy but its too wet  to let her out in it.  (Suzzie is my adorable completly daft 2 1/2 springer spaniel for anyone who doesn't know)  Anyway best be off as I have lots of school work to do & if I get that finished there's plenty of house work to do to   

Hope everyone is keeping well

Liz
xx


----------



## muff0303

Hey ladies

Sorry for being such a rubbish poster as usual.  Had to go in to hosp friday for emergency op to remove an ectopic pregnancy, tube was removed. I had one before in 2005 so now have no tubes, well 2 half tubes so need to go on pill or summat now to stop me having another ectopic even thougb I can never get pregnant naturally. What a mess. I feel lilke I've been hit by a bus, was in theatre for almost 3 hours. It was a huge shock as I didn't think I could get pregnant naturally after all I've been through.  At home now recovering.

I hope you're all well.

Love Tracy x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Tracy,

So sorry to hear your news, both the physical & emotional sides of things must be difficult for you right now.  Hope you have lots of friends & family around to look after you.    The most important thing to think about is all the pride, joy & happiness that little Lucy brings you.  Take care and I hope you make a very quick recovery.  Will be thinking of you lots over the next few days and weeks.    


Hi to everyone else I am still writing from a very very wet & windy fort william, it hasn't let up even once today.

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Good evening,

As expected I couldn't resist watching one born every minute tonight.  Thankfully it was not nearly as dramatic as last week and all three very brave ladies coped very well with labour   Quite like the idea of a birthing pool, not sure if that will be a viable option with twins, just have to wait & see.

Tracy   Hope you feel a little better today

Myla  - hope tx is going well, it won't be long before you can start counting the days for your very important trip!  

Anya - Hope you are keeping well, did you watch tonights programme?  Did DH watch it too?  

K - How are you   Thinking of you every day and hope you are feeling better

Tali - How's everything?

KIty  

Puffin -How is eveything going?  How many weeks pregnant are you now?

Goodnight

Liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Liz
Yes we both watched it. I also love the idea of the birthing pool. That girl did so well.
Was so nice seeing the baby floating straight up to her (sniff)  .
One of my colleagues mentioned that Raigmore also has a birthing pool. Would love to find out if you have to pre book it...

Warned my hubby not to do the "going up....going down...." talk. Would do my head in lol.

At least no majour screamers in this episode. Gives you hope.

Tracy, so sorry to hear your news. Totally sucks. At least you have little Lucy to give you lots of hugs. I know it's no consollation right now, but there's still the option of donor eggs if you ever wanted a sibling. 
We were so lucky to get the chance with donor eggs. Was always told i could never have kids...at least i've had much more time to come to terms with it. Hope you feel stronger soon.
Sending hugs x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Anya  

Not much news, I still didn't make DH watch programme but I'm determind to do it next week.  I think his reaction when he is watching it will be   !!!Please let me know if you do find out anything about Raigmore's birthing pool.  

I finally gave up waiting to hear from midwife and decided to phone.  Typical, the day I phone I get told a letter has just been posted.  To be fair to them it arrived today so it must have been true.  Anyway the midwife I have been assigned to was on duty so I got a chance to speak to her so I feel more relaxed now that I have at least made contact.  My 1st appointment is not going to be until after my scan in Aberdeen, which I suppose makes sense.  The next few weeks are going to be busy, week Friday scan at ARI, following wednesday 1st midwife appointment, week later  1st appointment with obstitrition.  It will all make it feel much more real I think!!  What should I expect  at obstitrition appointment?

Must go, still have kitchen to clean  before I go to bed!

Hi to everyone else  

Liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Liz
My first midwife appointment took just over half an hour. Had to give bllod so they could test my haemogobin, iron levels etc and also HIF, Hepatitis etc.
Also had to give a urine sample (so she could check for infections etc) and she checked my blood pressure.

Then we spent ages filling in my medical history in the Pregnancy record book. That took the longest. It's a bit like the questions you have to tick when you are starting the IVF process.
At the end she felt my belly.

I only got to see an Obstitrician because i had a bleed at 6-7 weeks. He gave me an internal and luckily all was well with Junior. Was such a worrying time but we got through it and luckily I havent had any more bleeding since. Have since found out that a lot of women bleed through pregnancy. The Obstitrian then gave me an Ultrasound at about 13 weeks and 22 weeks. Wont see them again now, just the midwife.

I think as far as i know the O. will give you your scan, ask you how you've feeling, measure the fetus and later on check that bubba has two arms, legs, all is well with organs and brain etc.

You'll also get the chance of deciding if you want the Downs Testing done. I decided against it as i feel it would just freak me out more if it came back "40% risk of Downs" or so. If my baby has Downs I'll deal with it when it's there. I would love it just as much and would defo never have an abortion. Went through too much to get here lol. So felt the test was pointless for us. Everybody has to decide for themselves.

I'm seeing my midwife on 26th of jan. Going to ask her about the birthing pool then. I'll let you know what she says.

How is the bump? Any symptoms yet? I started feeling nausea at about 6 weeks.

Love Anya
x


----------



## anyamac

PS> Excuse the spelling lol. It's ment to be BLOOD and HIV. Let's put it down to baby brain.


----------



## Bethliz

Good morning,

Hi Anya,

Can't remember if i've already said this so sorry if I'm repeating myself, so glad you sorted out your accomodation, staying with a consultant who works at raigmore sounds like a fantastic and safe option!  Even if babies is not her speciality i'm sure she'll be great to have around for advice and support.  

Well tomorrow's monday I wander what OBEM has in store for us this week.  Having a bleed so early on in your pregnancy must have been such a worry.  Touch wood I haven't had any problems of that nature.  The reason for my obstitrition appointment is that it is a twin pregnancy.  I believe that I may need to see him more than once so it will probably be a similar experience to yours.  Hope your midwife appointment goes well this week.  My scan in Aberdeen is on Friday.  

Myla - really hope tx is going well.  Looking forward to hearing how our getting on.

Tracy - Hope your making a speedy recovery.

K - Hope you're feeling better very soon  

Puffin - how are you?

Liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Liz, good luck with your scan on friday. You'll be amazed at how your little beans look now. 
I love going for scans. Unfortunately no more until week 34 for us.
Hubby took our camera along to one of the scans and was allowed to do a wee video clip of the monitor durning the scan. It's lovely as midwife is pointing out all the features and Junior even moved for us.
Emailed it to my Mum and pal, who live in Germany. That way they were able to share the experience and maybe even Junior will want to watch it some day lol.

So exciting having twins. My friend had twins as well, thanks to IVF. They are lovely girls.
I take it you had 2 embies put back? We also wanted 2 but Ninewells seem to be shying away from putting more than one back if the quality is good. 
Think the government is coming down on them regarding funding NHS cycles due to the risk of multiple births. They seem to be promoting SET instead.
I was really upset when i found out on day of transfer that they were only putting one back. Didnt think it would work with 1. Luckily and to our utter surprise it did  .

Now we still have some frosties remaining which gives us the option of maybe having a sibling for Junior one day.

Hope everybody else is having a lovely weekend.

Love Anya
x

PS: Does anybody know if there's a Mothercare in Inverness?


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Anya,

I am absolutly over the moon about having twins, I just hope the pregnancy goes smoothly as it can be more challenging, determind to be positive though, everything has gone well so far so long may it continue.  You are right I did have 2 embies transferred but it still came as a complete shock when I had my 7 week scan that I was expecting twins.  There are 2 reasons for this. Firstly I was surprised to get a BFP at all. During 2ww I had terrible cramps that felt like af pains.  They started 2 days after embryo transfer which was very early but the exact same thing had happened after FET at GCRM and the result on that occasion was a BFN so I was very much preparing myself for the worst.  Secondly our 1st embryo was a grade 2 eight cell but our 2nd embryo was only a 5/6 cell when it was transferred so I really didn't think it had much chance(in all honesty I don't think the embryologist thought it had much chance either and that is why he agreed to the double transfer) and when I get the wonderful BFP I put the cramps down to the fact the little one, as I now effectionly refer to him/her, had not survived.  We had a day 3 transfer as we only had 3 embryos in total, (although there were 8 eggs, 6 fertilised but 3 abnormally  , our 1 remaining embryo was kept till day 5 but we got a phone call to say it hadn't developed any further and wasn't frozen  )  Initially i was so disappointed with my response at ARI as at GCRM we had 11 eggs, 10 of which fertilised with 4 grade 1 8 cell embryos.  To go from that to only 3 was heartbreaking at the time, genuinly thought our chances were so  slim, we had more or less resigned ourselves to the fact IVF was not going to work for us, and were all prepared to go down the adoption route when the miricle happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Love the idea of the camera and its great news that you have 5 frosties.  That must mean there of a good chance of a sibbling one day if you choose to.  Out of interest why were you given treatment in Dundee but they recomend Inverness for the birth.  I am guessing Dundee is closer to you than Aberdeen but Inverness is closer than Dundee  

Not sure about mothercare

Must go, still have lots of school work to do for tomorrow.

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

anya - there is a huge mothercare in inverness in the retail park its got a huge tesco, cinema, dp and burtons and other shops too its normally where we stop on our way down to glasgow (from orkney) cant remember the name of the retail park to save my life though but there is deffo a mothercare there


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Tracy - so sorry about the ectopic & op. 


Anya - yes they have a birthing pool in Raigmore and don't think you can/have to reserve it. It's more a first come first serve thing. I was lucky that it was available when I had DS in 09 but to be honest I wasn't really enjoying it that much. I know some women love it and it really works for them, but I was very uncomfortable sitting or leaning backwards, so never got to really relax in it. Definitely worth trying of course if it is free.


Liz - glad to hear you have some dates in the diary!   


AFM - got my meds in the post on Friday, had a brief look and then put them at the back of the wardrobe in a panic. Have to experiment with one of the spare solutions and syringes and needles so I don't go into total panic on day 1 of stim. Taking last BCP next Wed and then need to wait for AF to arrive and start with Menopur on day 2. Flights booked, hotel before flight booked, carparking booked, but still in a panic over a few things like where on a earth is the sat nav cable? We'll find our way to Edinburgh that's for sure but really need to take it with us abroad as I really don't want to sit with a map trying to navigate to the clinic (we are one of those couples always getting flustered over directions!   )


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Myla, Good luck with your treatment. Hope you find the cable on time. All is crossed for a BFP.  
Thanks for the info re birthing pool. Is the pool in Raigmore quite big? Wish i could take my own bath with me lol. How long were you in it for? Did they keep the water warm?
Sorry, so many questions lol.

Bubblicous, thanks for the info. I know the retail park you mean. Think i'll need to get measured again for a new bra/nursing bra. Thought i might as well weight till i'm out there and try a few models on. Nothing worse than ordering online and then the thing doesnt fit and having to send it back. I suppose u have the same problem in Orkney.
I like the mothercare maternity bras. Very comfy. Especially the tshirt bras. 
Had a bad experience getting measured in M&S and they only have granny ones of the maternity variety lol.

Liz, so glad you got your miracle. Nothing beats finally getting that double line. Some days i still cant believe it. Just shows it's not quantity but quality that counts. You have your two wee fighters on board.    I've heard a lot of good reviews for GCRM. We were thinking about going there/abroad next if this last cycle hadnt worked. Just such a long waiting list in the UK for donor eggs. Luckily Dundee started doing egg share (which they didnt offer when we went for our first cycle).

Patients from the Western Isles are usually sent to Ninewells. No idea why, but glad they did.
You're not allowed to give birth to your first child in the local hospial here in case there's complications. It's totally up to yourself where you go. Most people go to either Stornoway (Isle of Lewis), Inverness or Glasgow. Some further afield if they have family living somewhere else.
They send you out 2 weeks before the due date which can be a long time if they let you go 2 weeks overdue. Felt there's more to do in Inverness than Stornoway lol and the travel time from here isn't much longer.
Would love to have gone to Dundee but 6 hour car journey from Uig/Skye and think i would get fed up staying in the Premier Inn for that length of time. Also dreading what i'd potentially spend on eating out hee hee.

x


----------



## Myla

Anya - yes the pool is quite sizeable - compared to what I've seen of photos of those pools you get when you have a homebirth. And yes they do top up the warm bather regularly, they check the temperature every 20 or 30 mins or so. You can also use gas & air whilst being in the pool, which came in handy    I was in there a good few hours, and came out because I did not like it that much and because they were a bit worried about my temperature.


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Thanks for the info. Spoke to midwife about the pool today and she's going to find out more info for me.
All went ok, but feel like a pin cushion lol. She went in both arms and hands before she got blood   ouch!
Also Junior didnt seem to like the heart beat monitor as he/she kept wriggling away from it all the time.

Four more weeks till my next appointment.
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Anya,

Never heard of anyone getting a blood test on their feet before   can't say that sounds very pleasent, poor you  Junior wasn't coming out to play today either, aw! must have been having a nap or something   Never mind glad to hear everything was fine overall and will await more info on birthing pool with interest. On that subject I thought OBEM was hilarious last night when the guy walked past birthing pool room and said what a good idea that must be much more soothing for a woman (or words to that effect) and they immediatly showed the other woman screaming in it!  That was a bit of clever editing I thought  

I had a lovely start to my day but it went seriously down hill after that   I found out that one of the parents at school also has twin girls who are 9 months old.  I couldn't resist going out to see them in the playground, they were absolutly georgeous!  My heart just melted   unfortunatly there were loads of Primary 6/7 girls hanging around so i unable to have the conversation I would have liked to have with their Mum.  Never mind I'm sure I'll find another opportunity!

After that things started to go wrong.  I felt squemish for most of the day and was eventually sick & then when i was driving home a small problem with my car that I have been having for the last couple of days got considerably worse and I eventually pulled into the BP garage, phoned DH and asked him to come and pick me up as I was serriously worried I might break down if I continued to drive it.  DH has since driven it home but it will have to go into the garage tomorrow   Hope its not serious and won't be shocked by the price it may take to fix it  

Hope everybodys fine and keeping well  

lol
Liz


----------



## anyamac

Hi Liz
Poor you. Hope you'll feel better soon and this isn't the start of morning sickness.
Shame you didn't get chatting to the other Mum. Maybe you'll get another opportunity.
We were a lot more open re. IVF after out second cycle. Amazing how many people say, we tried as well, or we had one of ours by IVF. 4 couples in all have had IVF in our neighbourhood. Only just found this out. Also one of my colleagues.

If only i had known all this before i could have had more support before and during treatment.
Thank God for this site though. Wish i had found it before i started the 1st cycle.

It wasn't my feet i had blood taken from, but the tops of my hands  . Got some nice bruises to show for it today lol.

Did anybody watch Silent Witness last night? Exciting or what? 
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Anya,

Where on earth did I get feet from   ? Must have been so tired after my stresful day   Today was better thankfully, only squeemish for a short while & no sickness.  Not good news on the car though, the gaurage can't even look at it until wednesday next week   What a pest   

I feel the same about this website, it makes such a difference, i also didn't know about it when I had my 1st shot at IVF.

Didn't see silent witness I'm afraid.  

Anyway off to bed, long day ahead of me tomorrow.  Have to work all day, then go to Inverness for DH to something at his head office and then on to Aberdeen to stay at Aunt's house so we can relax before scan on Friday.  I'll have to take supplies.  Our estimated time of arrival in aberdeen is roughly between 8pm & 9pm.  I can assure you the twins will let me know long before that, that they are hungry.   If I don't eat something between 5 and 6 I start to feel very squeemish   I'll have a school dinner tomorrow at lunch time and then take a sandwich and some chocolate for the car.  I hope I'll be ok with such a long car journey.  I'm not the best of travellers at the best of times.  Never mind, it will all be worth it, can't wait to see the twins to see how much they have grown!  

Night all

liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Liz, shame about the car. Hope they get to sort the problem quickly.

Have a safe trip to Aberdeen and good luck for the scan. They say feeling sickish is a good sign as it's a sign for lots of pregnancy hormone kicking though your body.
Used to hate it when i complained to hubby about feeling sick and he'd say "good".
All I wanted was for somebody to say "poor you" lol.

x


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


liz - sorry to hear about the car! Ours is a source of constant anxiety (and of course started to go wrong as soon as we downsourced to just one car! and to make it worse we did hang on to mine!), Good luck for the scan and the journey! At last the weather is kind of decent at the moment for your cross-country trip! Car journeys never bothered us, it's what you are used to when you live so far north, but my SIL died just over a year ago on the A9, so since then it's a different matter.   


Have put DH in charge of menopur education with a view to him doing the mixing when we need it in a few days.


Out of interest - how long have you been on progesterone after your IVF/BFP? That's a bit vague with the czech clinic.


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Myla
I was on pessaries and patches for 12 weeks after BFP. 
Was really worried about stopping them in case body didnt kick in (especially after the scare with the bleed at wk 7) so weened myself off them over a few days. Still had terrible headaches for a few days and was constantly knicker watching, but all went and still is well.

Mixing the menopur isnt too bad. The little glasbottles literally just suck the water out of the syringe and mix it themselves. Quite easy once u get the confidence. I often struggled breaking the top off the glass water bottle. Felt like a doctor giving the neddle a last "ping" before injecting. Really thought it would freak me but didnt even make me feel squeamish.
But everybody is different. At the time i was injecting our "known" donor during our first cycle.
Second time round i didnt have to as it was an anonymus egg share.

Good luck with ur treatment. Is AF here yet?
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Well had a long & busy couple of days but all good news so it has been worth every minute!  Was very sick on the way to Aberdeen and it took ages to get there, as there was major road works at Fochabers.  On Friday morning I woke up with a terrible headache that didn't go away until lunch time   Had to rush in the morning as I thought it would be fine to borrow a key from my aunt to lock the door and put it through the letterbox. I had done this before,but low and behold unknown to me my aunt had lost one of her keys, given the other to her son and only had one key left.  So I wandered down expecting to have a leisurly breakfast at 9:30 only to discover we needed to leave at 10am as my aunt was going out.  DH wasn't even dressed by this point!   

We then went into town and split up for an hour, I went to look at maternity clothes.  I definatly don't need them yet but thought I'd better plan in advance so I don't need to make a special trip to Inverness at short notice.  I just bought one pair of trousers and 2 tops.  To my great surprise I discovered M&S only do maternity clothes online.  So I got trousers in next and 1 top in next and one top in new look.  Didn't try them on, no point so I hope they will be ok.  

Then we went to the hospital & that was when the fun & games started.  Neither twin wanted to cooperate.  One was lying down but not in an ideal position and the other was sitting up.  It was amazing to see how much they had grown!   It took a sonographer and the consultant at least half an hour (they both had a go) to finally get a measurment on twin 1, the one lying down and we were told the good news that the chances of downs was very low risk, 1:1009..  After another 5 or 10 minutes of trying to get twin 2 to change position they gave up.  They said they would go and check whether there was someone who could try again for us in the afternoon.  If that wasn't going to be possible they would contact Inverness to see if there was any possibility of someone doing it there, or worst case scenario we would be asked to come back sometime next week.  Both Dh and my  heart sunk at that thought!  Thankfully there was someone available in the afternoon but of course there was no gaurantee that little one had any plans to move!  So off we went, had some lunch gave him/her a good talking too(joked that we hoped that this is not a sign of things to come!  ) and just over an hour later went back to the hospital.  The strange thing was that little one was still sitting up but this consultant managed to get the measurement within a few minutes.  Apparently she pressed a good bit harder and  looked from a different angle.  The news on the little one was even better 1;1980.  It was just wonderful.  Basically the upshot is the risk is so low that it is not felt necessary to have an amnioscentisis.  I was so unsure whether to have that scan and I think had I only been carrying one baby I don't think I would have.

It was lovely to get another photo.  I was told that it was the last time it was likely to be possible to get them both in the same photo.  The next time I have a scan they will be too big!  So we got a photo of them together and one of each of them on their own.  I don't suppose it will ever be possible to tell which one is which when they are born but it will be interesting to try!

W didn't leave aberdeen until 3pm.  We had planned to spend some time looking at cars but because of the extra hospital visit we abandoned that plan, as DH wanted to some of the journey in daylight, I'm glad we made that decision as we were both exhausted by the time we got home, and just to add insult to injury I was sick again on the way home,  not quite so badly this time thankfully!  

Thank goodness today is Saturday and neither of us have to work, we are definatly needing a day to relax.  I am of course now back home having to deal with the reality of having no car for  the next few days at least  .  I can't even drive Dhs as i learned to drive in an automatic and his is a manual.  Anyway after yesterdays lovely news it doesn't seem quite so important.  I will be 12 weeks pregnant on Monday, that will definatly be a good feeling and we plan to tell our friends who don't already know.  

Hope I haven't rabbited on for too long there!  

Anya - I have also had plenty people say to me, feeling squeemish, well thats a good sign! I couldn't agree with you more, all you want at that very moment in time is a bit of sympathy!  Anyway I know I shouldn't complain.  Poor K and Puffin have had a much worse time of it than me.  You were brave injecting someone else with menapur,  I don't think I could have done that!

Myla - I only used progesterone pesseries during 2ww.  As soon as I got BFP I was not given any advice to take them for longer.  However I remember when i had my frozen embryo transfer in Glasgow being told that had I got I BFP I would need to have used the cronine gel for about 12 weeks.  I'm sure you'll get on fine with the menapur.  As Anya said the syringe does half the work for you.

Hope everyone is fine and having a nice weekend  

lol

Liz
xxx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


anya - thanks for info on menopur and progesterone. Seems clinics differ in what they recommend.


liz - congratulations on the good scan results. I got most of my maternity clothes online. will see if i can dig out my colllection of links from back then.


AFM -had a surprise visitor yesterday- AF!! Wasn't supposed to arrive until 3-5 days until stopping the pill, so day 2 was definitely not the plan, but here she is! So Day 2 of my cycle and starting menopur tonight! 


Stupidly I had allowed lots of time at the other end of our trip, in case AF is late, but now we are a bit pressed for time at the beginning. Travelling to Edinburgh Tue and to Vienna Wed, and have to be in the clinic on Thu, for day 7 scan (they usually do day 6 or 7). Also means we could have come back much earlier, rather staying 2 1/2 weeks with my mum. Not sure 2WW with her will be easy, but oh well, we'll cope!


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla

Sounds like its all systems go!!!!!!!  Will be thinking of you and wishing you lots & lots of luck     Another BFP will just be fantastic news so will have everything crossed for you.  Will you be able to keep in touch when you are away or will we have to wait till yo come home to hear how you have got on? Is DS looking forward to his trip to Grandmas?  Planning ivf perfectly is near impossible, there are just so many ifs and buts!  I'm sure everything will go smoothly with injections etc good luck with your 1st one tonight.  

Take care   

Liz


----------



## Myla

Thanks Liz!   Will be fully connected there, so stay tuned for updates!


Just trying to teach DS the word 'Omi' (what we call the Austrian granny), which she would be so chuffed about. 
Mx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody

Hope everybody is doing ok - happy to report that injections went well - have done 5 days of them by now. DH is a pro mixing the stuff and also wanted to inject me, so let him do it. I'd have been ok doing it myself but gathered he wants to be involved, so fine with me too 

Arrived in Austria yesterday and had first scan today. All ok so far, 3 follicles on one side and 5-6 on the other, which apparently is _good_ for my age. Also have a cyst on my right ovary (where I had cysts before, found during pregnancy scans) not sure if it's always the same or coming and going. Anyway, they were not bothered by it and said they'd remove it during EC. Have another scan scheduled for next Monday (day 10 of cycle).

Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla,

Great to hear you have arrived safe and sound in Austria and everything is going well.  Well done to DH for helping with injections.  My Dh was always happy to be involved in the mixing but I know he would have been very nervous trying to do the injecting.  Glad to hear the cyst isn't going to cause any delay.  Good luck with your next scan on Monday.

Liz


----------



## anyamac

Myla that's great news. Glad you arrived safely. Was DD able to say "Omi"? Are u Austrian btw? Just wondering if you are bringing kids up bilingual.
I was brought up bilingual too. Father German, Mum Scottish...
Planning on speaking to Junior in German once he/she is here so J. can comunicate when we visit relatives in Germany. Dreading it  slightly though as i feel much more happy speaking in english and i've started to lose my German a wee bit lol.

All is crossed for you for good quality folicles and 100% fertilization      

Liz, great news about ur scan. Always so special seeing the little ones. Gives peace of mind that all is developing as it should.
How is the sickness? Hopefully you're all recovered now. Not long till you're 13 weeks. You'll probably find time will speed up now and you'll be getting ur 20wk scan before u know it. 
Will that one be more local to you?
Ninewells kinda discharged us after our scan a 9wks. Said everything else could be done locally and they only wanted a phonecall once baby is there to say what we had lol.
Shame we cant go back to Dundee as everybody was so lovely.

Had a busy week myself. Started a new parttime job on monday, as was made redundant from old job the previous friday. Looking forward to the weekend. At least the weather has died down. Awful gales last night and the day before.

Have a nice weekend all of u and good luck for monday, Myla.x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Just thought i'd pop in to let you know i bought a new car today.  Well, I don't actually have it but it is going to be picked up a week today.  I think I told you a week or so ago that I was having trouble with my own car.  Well sadly it turned out to be terminal   It needed a new gearbox costing £1500, which I think I would have been lucky to get that much for a trade in, so it is not worth fixing.  Just typical for this to happen about 2 months before I was planning on changing it anyway  to get something bigger before the twins come along.  There is no way I was going to get a double buggy into the boot of my little reno clio!   So i have bought a ford focus, 3 years old but only has 5000 miles on the clock.  It is an ex mobility car and has only had one owner so I am fairly confident it will be in good condition and will hopefully have a long lifespan.(my last car was ex mobility 2 & until this problem arrose I didn't have too much hassle or expense attached to it)  My neighbour has offered to go down to Grangemouth with DH to pick it up next week as I have decided driving on a motorway for the very 1st time, in a car I have never driven before, while pregnant, is not overly advisable!!! I am not an overly confident driver, never have been, only passed my driving test 4 years ago and my driving tends to be limited to daily 20 mile round trip to work every day, a few trips to inverness each year and the very occasional trip to Elgin.  DH has been very good to me and has been giving me a lift every day to school and picking me up most days when i have been unable to get a lift home but there is no doubt we will both be glad when I am mobile again.

Have had a worrying couple of days as i have had a little bit of dark brown discharge since Thursday.  However it has been very slight and having spoken to my midwife and a GP on the phone I am reasonably reasured that it is unlikely to be anything to be too concerned about, it is quite common for this to happen and if there is no significant pain with it & doesn't get any heavier then it is likely that everything will be okay.  It is not easy but I am trying to put it too the back of my mind, but ones things for sure I'll be  doing some serious knicker watching for a few days to come!  I have an appointment with a consultant obstitrition on Wednesday and my midwife said I should mention it and it is  possible he may decide to do a scan, even though one is not scheduled.  I think I am hoping this will happen just for peace of mind.

Myla - Hope you are enjoying your time in Austria and good luck with your scan on Monday.  Hopefully egg collection won't be too far away.

Anya - Sorry to hear you were made redundant from your job but great news to hear you got another one.  Only working part time will probably be a good thing for you at the moment as you are quite far on in your pregnancy.  Thankfully I don't need to go back to aberdeen for my 20 week scan but not quite lucky enough for it to be local either, it will be in Inverness, still at least we can go there and back in a day!

Hi  to everyone else, hope everyone is well and looking forward to hearing everyones news soon.

Bye for now

liz


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


liz - congrats on the new car! I'm sure the brown stuff will be nothing. Not just hanging out on pregnancy and fertility forums for private reasons, but moderated one for a living for 3 years and read about it quite a lot. Dark brown usually means nothing much to worry.


anya - yes I'm Austrian. Have lived in the UK for 12 years now and unfortunately have to say I'm a total failure on the bilingual front. Has been a must of course when I planning ahead but then DS come along and all I wanted to say to him came out in English   Which wasn't really a surprise given that I think and dream in English now. Forced myself to get it out in German but after weeks of struggling it really wound me up, so more and more just gave up and dropped back into Engllish. Which I'm not proud of and I had more than one person telling me that really makes me a negligent (!) mother as I'm depriving my poor child of all bilingual abilities. I don't feel that strongly about it to be honest. So have changed to Plan B which is trying to teach him German early on. I know try to speak German for an hour a day - whilst playing or walking, or just doing something with him. And in due course will get some German language programmes for kids. And then hopefully that will give him some German.  But I think that's as good as it gets. 

Mx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Liz
Great news about the car. My parents have a Focus and it's really nice to drive.
Pants though about the knicker watching. I know how you must feel. As Myla said the brown stuff isnt anything to worry about.
My bleeds were bright red fresh blood and even had big clots in them. Sorry if tmi, but i thought it might put ur mind at rest seeing everything turned out fine.
Good too that u are getting to see you consultant soon for peace of mind. I'm sure he or she will give u a scan just to reassure you.  

Myla, thnks foor the "bilingual" info. I'm in a similar situation to u. Grew up in Germany and moved to Scotland in 1997 (eeek that'll be 15 years in June!!!!).
I also think and dream in english. Have been for donkeys years and really struggle now when speaking to old friends on the phone lol.
Have always spoken to my Mum in english anyway so dont get much practice in German.

I'm going to give it a go as people keep nagging me to but same as urself, if it starts doing my head in I might just carry on in english.

Hoping to get some of the old dvd boxsets once Junior is here: Relive my childhood memories with "Pippi Langstrumpf", "Rote Zora" and a lot of the Astrid Lindgren series.  

Good luck for tomorrow.
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi,

Good luck tomorrow Myla

Thanks for sharing your experiences Anya.  What a worrying time it must have been for you.  Having gone through so much to fall pregnant it must have been so upsetting and scary.  I am feeling much more relaxed as I haven't had any discharge yesterday or today so I feel much happier and confident that everything is likely to be fine.  Out of interest have you heard anything more about the birthing pool yet?  When is your next midwife appointment?  I have my appointment with the obstitrition on Wed, and then my 2nd appointment with the midwife at the end of Feb.  

I think it is a great idea for you to teach your children to be bilingual.  I sure it may be of huge benefit to them when the are older.

Looking forward to hearing how you get on at the clinic tomorrow Myla.  Will be thinking of you  

Liz


----------



## anyamac

Hi Liz
Next midwife appointment is on 22nd Feb. Think they are coming to the house to go through my birthplan...eeeek! Havent really got a plan apart from the birthing pool and painrelief as required at the time lol.
Midwife was gonna find out more info for me (but she hasnt been too reliable) so hoping to know more on 22nd. I'll let you know.

I think "One born" has a birthingpool on it next week. Did u watch it last night> Hubby was crying with laughter at the spaced out woman.

Myla, hope all went well.  

x


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Another scan yesterday showed about 9 follies still - developing nicely. EC now booked for Friday 8am.   


Liz/anya - 18 months ago they had one birthing pool that could be used on a first come first served basis, so you can't book it, it's more luck of the draw if it's still free when you arrive. 


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Myla, great news about ur 9 follies. All the best for tomorrow
               

We'll be thinking about u.
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla

Good luck for tomorrow   I'm sure everything will go smoothly!  Keeping everything crossed that you have 9 good quality embryos on their way    

Liz


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody

Just a quick note before I go for a well deserved nap .... EC went well, had 12 eggs, which was great, so lets hope quite a few of them are mature and will fertilise. Had a bit of a tense moment when we had to decide for IVF or ICSI. I had agreed with DH that I'd be ok with IVF unless I have very few eggs, but then the doc was a bit of vague about sperm quality (he said it 'can work' with just IVF, which worried me somewhat and there was one figure that was 15% but should have been 30% or something like that - at that point wasn't really ready to take in details), which knocked my confidence. So in the end said to DH I want to do ICSI, which he accepted although a bit grudgingly. He had this romantic notion of all his swimmers racing for the egg, and the best to win or something like that. He seems ok now.  

Felt ok up to now, but the lack of sleep (had to get up at 5 to drive the 2 hours to Brno and be there in time) is catching up with me now.



Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla

12 eggs, great result  will be keeping everything crossed that you get good news tomorrow.  Hope you feel better after your nap.  Sorry I can't write more but I have to go and get ready to go out, having a meal with coleagues tonight.  I am now off work until Wednesday, yipee  

Take care 
Liz


----------



## Myla

Hi again


Heard today that of the 12 eggs 7 were mature and 1 'a bit mature' so they injected all 8 and currently all are fertilizing. Will hear more tomorrow - including about ET date. If it looks ok they will aim for a 5 day transfer, which would be Wed.


Liz hope you had a nice time with your colleagues and enjoy your time off   
Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla,

Glad you got got news today, hopefully it will be even better tomorrow    

I got my new car today,it is really nice  

Liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Myla
All is crossed. Great news about ur little embies...lets hope they all keep developing nicely till wednesday. Remember, all it takes is ONE!!!
           
x


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Congrats on the new car Liz. 


Still have got 7 in the running .... today there was 1 x 4 cell, 2 x 3 cells and 4 x 2 cells, all looking ok so far with re to fragmentation. So they are still aiming for a 5 day transfer on Wed. 


Had a bit of a worrying conversation with DH today about how he feels not much part of it all (despite injecting me) - I think he still suffers from the ICSI issue. Which now starts to get on my nerves. It is still his swimmers, we are doing ok, so what's the problem - that they were not allowed to have a race? Men!


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla,

7 is definatly sounding good and all developing nicely.   my little twin was only a 5 going on 6 cell when it was transferred on day 3 and my 8 cell twin had very slight fragmentation so things are definatly sounding positive for you,  as myla says it only takes one!!
     I'm sure DH will be fine, it won't take him long to realise that everything possible is being done to achieve a positive outcome and at the end of the day that is all that matters.  

Hi Anya hope you have had a nice weekend!   

I got out for a walk today with DH and Suzzie for the 1st time in about a fortnight and  it definatly did me the world of good.  

Night all

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla,

Just a quick note to say I will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Hopefully you'll have a lovely little embie transferred who wants to snuggle down, keep warm and grow for the next nine months inside mummy's tummy  
Hope long will you be staying in Austria for after transfer?

Hi Anya,

Watched OBEM last night, hypnotherapy seemed to work for a while,liked the idea of the soothing music.  Birthing pool still seems quite appealing, will ask about it at next midwife appointment in a couple of weeks time.  Hope you are keeeping well.  

Liz


----------



## anyamac

Myla, same from me. Will be thinking about u tomorrow. Bet ur stomach is churning right now.      

Liz, I'm fine. Junior's furniture and pram arrived on saturday. So exciting. Still need to assemble the cot. Decided to leave that for a few weeks yet, as it'll be going in to our bedroom for the first few months.
Have been practicing folding the pram up though and where to clip the car seat lol.

Yeah, also watched OBEM. I always get so emotional when the baby pops out. Did tell hubby I'm open to whatever pain relief i ask for at the time. Don;t want to beg lol.
Also found music relaxing. Junior seems to like the new Take That album, so i'll probably take that (and a bit of Brandon Flowers/the Killers)  .

How are u keeping urself? Any more nausea/sickness?
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Bubblicious,

Can I make a suggestion?  Is it possible to change the name of this thread to Highland ladies daily chit chat part 2?  The reason being only a few of us live in Inverness, the rest of us are scattered about all over the place!  

Myla - Hope today is going well    Looking forward to hearing from u later  

Anya - I also told hubby i am open to all suggestions of pain relief!!   It must have been so exciting getting juniors furniture, which pram have you gone for?  I am doing a lot of research into these at the moment. I like your music choice especially take that!

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - no worries i will do that


----------



## anyamac

Sorry girls, took me a while to find the thread lol. Was looking for "Inverness" lol.....

Liz, we went for the 3-wheeler Sport Tundra from Mama's and Papas. It looks really sturdy for outdoors. Most of our walks will be along the beaches anyway or through rougher terrain and our car seat clips in to it as well. 
It was reduced to £160 when we got it.

Just going to buy a cheep lightweight buggy for when we go to the mainland (shopping, holidays etc).

Still struggeling with picking names. Were discussing it last night with hubby. There's one name he likes and it's started to grow on me lol. Everything else so far either he or myself didnt like. Hope we can agree on something nice soon.
I hate how some people keep questioning u and pushing you about names. Made the mistake once of telling a friend what i liked and was greated with silence and then "oh no dont do that to ur child, it's b****y awful". Nice!  

My Mum was pushing me too earlier....  .

Lovely day here. Sun's out for a change.


Myla, hope all went well for you yesterday and you've got at least one healthy emby on board.
Are u still in Austria for OTD?

Have a lovely day all of u
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Anya

Thanks for info about buggie.  DH and I go out walking quite a lot in woodland, on beaches etc too as our darling dog Suzzie doesn't do walking on a lead very well.  We are thinking of going for the easywalker duo.  it has 2 sets of wheels one for town other for country & you can clip car seats onto it too which I really like the idea of.  We have read a lot of good reviews on this site and other websites and a lady in eyemouth has one.  My parents live there and I don't think the poor woman gets much piece these days.  1st my dad asked her about it and then the other day my mum met her and asked 20 questions or so too!   

Names, a very interesting subject!   I just refuse point blank to discuss them with anyone other than DH.  We're ok on the boy front.  We have 2 boys names we both like.  We also have 1 girls name we both like but haven't yet agreed on a 2nd.  There is one name I really like but DH is not so keen and he has mentioned a few, most of which I quite like but none of them have just struck the right cord.Oh well, I've still got plenty of time to think about it,  you don't have quite so much but it will come  Its definatly a nice conversation to have with DH but can get quite frustrating when you don't agree.  It will be easy enough for us if we have one of 
each  

Nice day here too!1

Hi Myla, hope everything is well   

Lol
Liz
xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Thought I had posted here yesterday but must have lost the plot   DH has man flu so hands full with administering TLC   


Glad to report that ET went well and I have  two early blastocysts on board    Yesterday there was a third one on the go, it had reached compacted morula stage but got email today saying that it had't progressed and wasn't suitable for freezing. 3 other ladies who had OEIVF at Reprofit in the last week all got no luck with frosties either, some of them losing up to 6 of them on day 6. Which crushed a lot of the good PMA on the clinic forum, because the email they send soun ds really blunt and for some it's hard to keep up faith that those they put in can survive if those others don't make it. AFM - have convinced myself that there is a reason there were two frontrunners, and there is a limit for cultivating embies in a dish, so feel good about those I have inside me!   


Names .... oh yes! Keep it to yourselves I would say! We did and are glad for it. We always knew that some, especially MIL would just disagree on principle. She still reacted badly after Corwin was born and called him 'your infant' for months.    We also had quite a few in the family who insisted that you have to wait until you see the baby to name it. I do appreciate that may be the case for some people, but after real soul searching and trying to imagine what certain names look like to us, we just agreed that for us that doesn't work.  So happily picked name at 12 weeks or so and once we knew it was a boy always called him that right until birth. For a second one we have a girl and boy name we are happy with, and if we had twins could name twin girls, but  I fear that with two boys one would need to get a number, because so far we have nothing we both like apart from the one we already agreed on. 


Better go back to my nursing duties. Heading back on Sunday - to Edinburgh, or rather Travelodge Perth and then heading up north Monday.


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla, 

So glad to hear from you and great news to hear you have 2 precious embies on board  both at early stages of blast sounds really positive.  Tell DH he should be the one doing all the running after you right now not the other way around   Now you have the dreaded 2ww to endure, just relax and take it easy, the only advice I can give.  That is so funny, you're sorted on the name front if you have 2 girls and I'm sorted on the name front if I have 2 boys!!!

Hope you enjoy your last few days in Austria, I'm sure yo must be looking forward to getting home to lol!

Take care  

Liz


----------



## anyamac

Myla 
Great news about ur special bundles on board. Take it easy now. Praying u'll get that long awaited BFP and that ur embies are busy checking out Hotel Myla and fluffing up the scatter cushions for their 40 week stay.      

Have a safe journey back. Hope ur hubby feels better soon. Nothing much worse than man flue  .

Corwin is such a lovely name. Very unusual. Sorry made me giggle that ur mum would call him "ur infant". Parents!!!! My mum always used to say "i hope they dont expect me to babysit all the time" when my brothers wife was pregnant. Now she cant get enough of my wee niece and complains she doesnt see her enough.  

Bet u cant wait to get home.

Liz, wish we had trees up here on our island. It's all either beaches, machair or moors lol.
Where i grew up we had loads of forrest and i loved going for walks or building dens when i was wee.
What breed of dog do u have? We have 3 collies. We're gonna be some sight in the summer walking 3 dogs and Junior in a pram or baby carrier lol.

BAck to winter weather today. Cold, windy and drizzly...  .

Better go and do some house work before hubby ges home. Decided today my last day at work will be 25th march, as the schools/nursery go on holiday then. I'll have just over a week at home before we need to head to Ness.

Have a nice weekend.
x


----------



## bubblicous

*anya* - i wish we had kept our name ideas to ourselves my dh loved Hamish and tbh i wasnt to sure to start but it grew on me loads and im in love with it only thing is everyone else hates it  we also loved Esme for a girl but again everyone hated it. Found out at the weekend when we had our 4d scan were having a little boy and when i told my mum her first reaction was please dont call him Hamish so its put dh right off
We have a few other names we like but were keeping them to ourselves now that way people will just have to lump it

*bethliz* - were finding it hard getting one name i cant imagine how hard getting 2 is  are you going to find out your babies sex. Were getting a mama and papas pram not picked which one exactly yet were between 2 at the mo though think i should get a wiggle on 

*myla* - congrats on being pupo sending you lots of pma pma   

*afm* - well ladies i thought id come and join you im living in orkney at the moment and im always reading your posts so i though why not really this should be the board im on so hope you dont mind

im really tired alot atm deffo not my iron levels as they were checked at the start of last week think its just my gorg boy wanting all my energy

I had a 4d scan in aberdeeen at the weekend was the best experience ever i would say if you can have one then do so i loved it though the part that followed wasnt so good

the aberdeen to orkney boat got cancelled so we had to stay in aberdeen an extra night then travel over 200 miles to scrabster to get the other boat and what was worse was we didnt have the car so we had to travel by train then bus so the whole disaster cost us an extra £250 (my dh works for stagecoach and he just informed me today that he could have got us on the bus for free if he'd had a travel card which boss gave him today nice eh  the flaming bus was the dearest part of trip typical)

so due to the stress of that ive now decided against the trip i had planned next month home to glasgow as that trip at 29 weeks was horrid so i dont fancy doing a longer one at 32 weeks so now im staying put until after bump arrives

well thats enough gassing from me hope you dont mind me joining you all


----------



## Myla

bubblicous - the more the merrier!   oh what a nightmare journey! Ours to Assynt is long, but at least no boats involved. 


anya - hehe love the picture of the embies fluffing up the scatter cushions!    I've been trying to visualise implantation and all, but in a rather abstract way, but I think I prefer your image! I can understand your longing for trees. In our area it's pretty barren but our croft is a real woodland pocket amongst all the rocks, so I can wait until the leaves are back. I can't wait until spring springs to be honest. It was grey before we came here, and then we were blessed with a week of total sunshine here and now it's back to grey and I just realise how much it gets me down.


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Myla- I thought Anyas idea of setting into hotel Myla was lovely too, gives you a lovely warm feeling.  

Bubblicios - a very warm welcome, I have occasionally read your posts on other threads, so I knew you were having a scan at the weekend and was wandering if you had decided to find out whether you were having a girl or a boy.  Congratulations,    I'm sure a little boy will be a wonderful addition to your family as you already have two lovely girls.  I'm guesing you saw the hotdog!!!  Sorry to hear about your nightmare journey home, totally understandable that you have decided to stay put for the moment.  I am in 2 minds whether to go to London during the Easter holidays to see my best friend, part of me thinks it will be my last chance before I get too big but the other part of me thinks it will be the best opportunity I will have to start getting the nursery etc organised.  We were thinking of going on the overnight sleeper but I have just heard from someone who went on it last weekend and she said she hated it, didn't get a wink of sleep all night, so if we do go we will have to think of plan B.  At the moment I have decided not to find out the babies sex, however at the later stages of my pregnancy I have been told I will have to have quite regular scans because I am having twins so I can't help feeling the news may slip out one way or another.  Out of interest can you tell me at what stag of pregnancy do antinatal classes start?  Im just curious

Hi Anya,  I do enjoy the woodlands, what I really miss about fort william is that the nearest beach is about 40 minutes away.  I used to live in moray where we had about 5 different beaches practically on my doorstep.  Suzzie adores the beach when we do get there, she spends her entire time chasing after seaguls!!, however, rabbits and ducks provide her entertainment in the woods and along the canal.  Trust me  if she gets the chance she spends more time swimming than walking!!  She is a very lively 2 1/2 year old springer spaniel. you must have your hands full with 3 collies.  It will definatly be interesting when the babes come along and join the parties!

Must go and start cooking the tea before DH gets home

Hope everyone has a great weekend

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

liz - id deffo go away before i got to big thats for sure i find it hard to sleep on the 7 hour boat trip so cant imagine what it would be like on the train 
we didnt want to know the sex for ages and then dh decided in the week running up to the scan that maybe he'd like to know and then cause the scans are so clear we decided we'd just find out were all chuffed to bits to be honest though we would have been over the moon either way as it took so long to get here
here we can start antenatal classes at 28 weeks ive bee to 2 already they are really good here


----------



## nessiebro

hi ladies, I'm starting to find my way round FF website now and have found your thread so thought i would join you if you don't mind!
my name is Michelle and i live in fort william,i am 34 and db is 42.my db has a chromosome balance translocation which affect his swimmers hence why we are going through icsi.
we are just about to start our 2nd rnd of icsi and pgd.
our 1st ec we got 21,14 which were good but i got slight ohss so the 14 got frozen and tx put on hold for a few months to let me recover then we done a FET.as im sure some of you have experienced, our embryos didn't like the thawing process so we ended up with only 2 to pgd then they weren't able to decide if they were genetically clear from DB chromosome disorder so they get treated as inconclusive and get discarded and that is our 1st tx over....just like that so were are hoping to get a bit further this time,like maybe the et would be good    .
we get our treatment in Glasgow royal as that is the only place apart from Edinburgh that does PGD.
i got my prostap injection on 1st feb  and get my 1st scan on mon 21st then start my daily injections, prob gonal f, on tue 22nd then start my sniff (beruslin) on fri 25th then another 2 scans booked for the following week then ec booked for mon 7th march with et scheduled for fri 11th if all going well so that is our story so far.
sorry if ive rambled on a bit but its so good to type all this and know that when you all read this you will totally understand what i am talking about and not think i am completely off my head !!( to be honest though.....i am a bit anyway !!!  ha ha)
also would anyone be able to tell me were i can find the list of all the abbreviated words to describe different words in the tx process? i have looked at it once on here before, but cant find it again ? 
hope to hear from some of you soon.
Michellex


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - welcome first of all here is the link to the abreviations for you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

so sorry to here about your first tx  wishing you lots and lots of luck for round 2 and we are all here to support you


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Bubblicous, congratulations on ur wee boy. We also really wanted to know the sex of Junior but the doctor at our 20 wk scan refused to tell us.
Then we were thinking about going for a private 4d scan in Perth but between flights, travel, accomodation, scan and spending money it was working out to be close to £1000  !
Decided against it, as there's no guarantee that J. would have been lying the right way.
Was it really easy to see the boy bits? A friend of mine gave me a sneaky scan last week and we couldnt see any sign of testies etc. We both spotted the 3 white lines, although Junior kept crossing her/his legs. 
After seeing the lines I'm 95% certain we're having a wee girl.
Hubby totally excited and raring to paint one of the walls in the nursery lilac lol.

We have now agreed on a name of each sex. Defo not gonna tell family until the deed is done. I also love the name Hamish. Loved it so much in fact I named my old dog Hamish lol.
U could always call bubba Seamus (gaelic version of Hamish)...

I can totally sypathise with ur travel chaos. It has happened to us too a few times that flights or ferries were cancelled at the last minute.
the most gutting was when i had to fly to germany cause my dad was due to go in for an op for bowel cancer. Wanted to see him before the op. Flight here got cancelled due to mist, missed my Ryanair flight, which had to be re booked, and didnt get to see my dad till after op.
Luckily he was fine, but wouldnt have forgiven myself if something had happened...

Michelle, so sorry to hear about  ur first tx. It's so heartbreaking when things dont worked out as hoped. We put so many hopes and dreams in to it. Dont know where i'd be without the forum. Non IVFers just dont understand.
All is crossed for round 2. At least now they know how u respond to ur protocol and they can alter things to suit.        

Liz, my SIL also has a springer called Suzie. Ur Suzzie will soon have 2 pals to play with.
If u feel well enough to travel u might as well go to London. Goodness knows how u'll feel later on once the bump gets too big. And i'm sure urs will grow quicker than mine  .
I'm still waiting for my antenatal classes to start. I'm 32 weeks tomorrow...
Phoned one of the midwives on friday (been nagging her for ages) about the classes. She assured me they would start soon. Yeah right, wont hold my breath. They used to offer aqua natal here too, but the midwife who did it has left and the other two arent trained to do it.
One of the midwives offered to scan me at 36 wks to see how Junior is lying. Cant wait to see her/him again.

Myla, hopefully u'll get used to the grey soon and before long the daffodils will be out  . I always notice a big difference when we go to the mainland. The grass is always greener on the other side and that lol.
All is crossed for Hotel Myla.

Hubby assembled the cotbed yesterday and i was busy all weekend washing baby clothes and bedding. Nesting must be kicking in lol. I'm off to place a boots order now for stuff for the hospital bag...

x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Very windy here today, just been out for a walk with Suzzie and I just about got blown away, Suzzie went mad chasing the leaves!  

Anya - Not surprised you abandoned your plans for an extra scan in Perth at that cost, especially if there was no gaurantee you would have found out what you wanted to know.  For me the surprise element is what I am favouring at the moment but as I was saying to bubblicous I know I will be having a scan at week 26, 32 & 36 so I suspect it may become obvious at some stage.  It sounds like you have some very nice and helpful friends  where  you live!  Great to hear  you have finally chosen a name for each sex.  Definatly keep it to yourself!  I am also planning on buying cotbeds.

Bublicious - Hope you are fully rested and recovered from your expedition last weekend.  Thanks for info about antenatal classes.  I will ask my midwife about them at my next appointment.  Really do want to go to London but my parents are nagging me to stay at home and get things organised.  They still want me to go down and see them though! I'll just wait and see how I feel.

Myla - Hope you are fine and you have a safe and hassle free journey home.  Hopefully your little embies will enjoy there 1st journey on an aeroplane.

Michelle, glad you found us, hope you have had a good weekend and all being well we will  meet up on Saturday.  I have posted you on the other thread about that.  Best of luck for your scan tomorrow   Will be  thinking of you and hopefully you will move onto next stage of tx.  

AFM - Had  quite a significant pain on my right side on Friday afternoon and all day yesterday, only when I walked around, sitting still I was fine.  The problem is you never know if it is something to be concerned about or if it is just the twins having a growth spurt.  Fortunately it is much better today so I am guessing it is growing pains.  Another pair of trousers felt tight on me today, I think I only have one pair left that are totally  comfortable!  Back to proper work next week, kids are back, still 7 weeks left of this term,it is much longer than usual due to easter being late.  Found out on Thursday we are not getting the day of the royal wedding off   It would have been great as it would have tied in with the may day holiday and we would have had a long weekend.  Oh well not to worry probably watch a little bit of it at school with the class anyway.

Quick question, how do you get a lillypie onto your profile?

P.S - I really like the name Seamus

Liz


----------



## Tali S

Hello

Just a quick note to say to Bubblicous that I know exactly how you feel. We live in Thurso and that feels like enough of a trek without the added ferry trip. Pants isn't it!!

AFM - nothing much to report, just lurking and trying not to feel too much of a Jonah. I'll explain!! I was at the Scotland vs Wales match at Murrayfield a couple of weeks ago and they lost. I went to the Scotland vs New Zealand match in Nov 2010 and they lost. I didn't go to Scotland vs South Africa and they won. I've got tickets for Scotland vs Ireland this weekend and wondering if I should risk it??!! Or maybe it could be third time lucky??

Tali S x


----------



## anyamac

Tali, it must be a case of 3rd time lucky lol....  .

At the end of the day u'd kick urself if u didnt go and they won.

One the other hand if they lose again, maybe u should stop buying tickets in future lol  .
x


----------



## nessiebro

hi ladies,

just got home from glasgow royal after my 1st scan today. i was very nervous incase my womb lining wasnt thin enough and they would tell me that i couldnt start my daily jabs 2moro but its all good, lining is at the right thickness and bloods are good too so its all go !!!!   
i also had my first accupuncture.....im not sure if i feel any different or not??not sure if i'm meant too feel any different?? has anyone else had it before?
sorry there isnt any personal messages on here,im still trying to remember who is who lol 
hope everyone is well
michelle x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Just a very quick hello tonight

Tali - Lovely to hear from you, win or lose its a day out!!! go for it!!!!

Michelle - Great to hear everything went well for you today.  Good luck with injections     Haven't had acupuncture but had reflexology before my treatments in aberdeen, definatly enjoyed it and believe it had a positive and calming effect.

Hello to everyone else  

goodnight

liz


----------



## anyamac

Michelle, good luck with ur treatment. First hurdle is out of the way...

Yeah i also did acupuncture. Had it quite a few times before, during and after treatment.
After the first time i felt quite sceptital as the lady kept mumbling to herself, feeling my pulse, wanted to see my tongue and told me i had a cold womb and my kidney energy was low....totally freaked me.
Felt more scared than anything but perciveered and after the second treatment i felt much more relaxed. Started using the Zita West visualisation cd as well, which really helped to focus on the acu pressure points and my womb lining/embies.
After a few more treatments i was so relaxed i could barely talk afterwrds lol.

One thing i noticed every time after acu was (sorry TMI coming up) soft, sticky poo  . Before I always tended to be more on the constipated side lol.

Where did u go for acu? Was it the one on the Highstreet (Maureen and Rhona at the Natural Health Service)?
x


----------



## nessiebro

Hi ladies,

Well the first jag is done and dusted and was a piece of cake !!!!! prob got something to do with the fact that i overslept this morning and didnt have a spare 30mins to hovver over my tummy with the needle deciding if i could do it or not so i had no choice but to do it quick!! also the nurse told me this time round that my jabs dont have to be kept in the fridge which is what i done last time and now that they arent cold they dont hurt at all so that was a bonus   

Thanks for that Liz,i might look into reflexology as well.....so much to learn on this ivf road isnt there !!!!

Anyamac, i kinda felt the same as you after the acc yesterday.she took my pulse on both wrists then stuck the needles in and left me for 20mins then that was it.she put a heat lamp thing over my tummy then that was it, when the 20mins was done she came back in, took the needles out and i was done.i dont think i feel anymore relaxed than before i went in but i might give it another few shots before i rule it out. how funny as well because i had quite a sore tummy when i was in the hospital and i showed the nurse where it was sore and she said it wasnt my ovaries(which is what i thought it would be) and that it must be my bowel then after the acc it got a wee bit worsewho knows?
i went to the complimentary medicine centre in glasgow, the lady actually advertises on FF website on the home page, i tied it in with going for my scans. were did you get your acc?

hope everyone is well and having a good day 

Michelle x

hope everyone


----------



## nessiebro

A quick question for you ladies as i cant remember from my last tx, when you get your baseline scan to check the thickness of your womb lining, should there be any follicles there? I didnt have any but she said my lining was at the right thickness and she said there wasnt any follies but she didnt seem concerned and sent me on my way with al my drugs so i never gave it another thought then i read a post on FF from a girl who is in the same boat as me having her baseline scan and she mentioned that she had a fair few follies on each side and now i am worried that there is something wrong with me as i didnt have any....should i be concerned
HELP..... i no i am prob stressing over nothing but thats what this TX does to me     
thanks
michelle xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Not feeling very bouncy at the moment - had a bit of a nightmare journey home, one of our cats died the day before we came back, and started to have some brown discharge with dark stringy bits in it (TMI, sorry) from Mon night. So don't think it worked this time. Sore breast also much less sore, so don't think I can hang on to much PMA.


Always knew it may not work at first attempt, but still, feeling much more disheartened than expected.


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla      

Thinking of you.  What a horrrible thing to happen, for a beloved pet to die when you are away.  Sorry to hear you don't think think tx has been successful this time round.  Are you certain or is there still a chance?  It doesn't sound like things have not gone your way but it does seem very early on for you to bleed, a few people get implantation bleeding.  I don't want to give you false hope, it is  likely that your body is finding a way of telling you what is happening.  Take care and let everyone around you spoil you and look after you.  We are all here to support you.  

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

*myla* - so so sorry honey  about your cats   try to keep positive about tx brown spotting is very common early on honey  

*nessie* - i didnt get a baseline scan but as far as i know i dont think there should be any bigger follicles when youget it as thats what the stimming drugs are for to help them grow sending you lots of   

*anya* - how are you getting on when do you go to inverness

*tali* - are you going to go to the rugby

*bethliz* - the pain you got maybe it was your uterus stretching i had bad pain around 22/23 weeks went to mw and she said it was just my uterus growing hope your ok now 

*afm *- well im really tired alot of the time the now  and im addicted to cleaning  my mothercare order arrived yesterday took over a week but at least it got here eventually

I sat last night and made a list of everything we had and everything we still needed omg my still needed list is huge and the top of it is a pram (really need to get one ordered ) i just cant make my mind up only just over 9 weeks till bump is due and i told dh i wanted everything bought by 36weeks so really only have just over 5 poss 6 weeks to get everything together

hope your all ok hugs to everyone


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Myla so sorry to hear about ur cat.    Awful when we lose part of the family. I still moarn the death of my 2 old dogs...
Try not to worry too much about the spotting. It could be implantation bleeding. Quite a few girls get it and go on to BFP. U only need to worry if u get an AF type bleed.
Hopefully Af will stay away    What day is ur OTD?

Liz, i also had loads of pains for the first few months. Quite often i thought Af was due, or I had stitch type pains. Midwife and hospital reassured me that it was uterus and ligaments stretching. Ur uterus will have to do a hell of a lot of growing over the next few months (especially with u having 2)...we teld to overanalyze every twinge as our cargo is so precious lol. I've been there and still do it....
If ur worried phone the midwife or doctor for peace of mind.

Nessie, I agree with Bubblicious. I also think the follies start growing once u start injecting. They wouldnt let u go that far if they thought there was a problem.
All is crossed for u.

Bubblicous, I'm heading to Ness on 4th April. We've got an  antenatal appointment on 5th and Junior due on 18th. I'm staying at my cousin's who lives in walking distance of the hospital. Looking forward to hitting the shops, having a Subway, Pizzahut and maybe seeing West is West in the cinema lol. Knowing my luck the waters will go in the pictures hee hee.
Where are u having ur wee one? Not long left now.
I think we've got most things thanks to M&P and mothercare. I'm absolutely chuffed with the quality of the M&P coastline furniture range. Solid and looks like it'll last for years. The whole range was reduced when we got it, same as the pram.
I think we might still get a lightweight stroller to have in the car when travelling to mainland. Planning on taking Junior to Germany maybe end of August.

SIL busy knitting cardigans at the moment and a friend just gave us a beautiful hand knitted shawl.

Wish some of ur powercleaning would rub off on me. I'm just plain lazy these days (and i used to be so house proud...bordering on OCD)  .

Meeting with midwife went ok. Pee, BP and Junior's heartbeat all fine. Face seems a bit more puffy these days, but wedding ring still fits.
Did the birthplan (not a fussy customer lol) and was given the 22nd march as my next scan date. MW thought baby's head was in my pelvis....

HAve a fab weekend all of u.
xx


----------



## bubblicous

anya - im having my wee one here in sunny orkney they only send you to aberdeen if you have a complication or you need to be induced so hopefully neither of those will happen and i will be able to stay here.  Fingers crossed you get a pizza hut and to the cinema before lo comes aww i miss pizza hut    and kfc.  I had a mcdonalds when i was in aberdeen it was yummy (they always are when you havent had them in months)  
that was good you mw meeting went good im too like you not fussy when it comes to birth plan anything will do


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Myla  I hope you are feeling a little cheerier today.  As Anya & Bublicious have said, spotting quite common at early stages, don't forget there are 2 embies, so hopefully things are still ok

Bublicious - It must have been great getting your mother care order.  I'm sure the rest of the things you need will magically appear one way or another.  Sorry I have asked this already, how do you get the little timelines,lillypie onto your profile?. I am also going through a feeling tired stage, I have had a very busy week at work.

Anya - Glad midwife appointment went well.  lets hope you get some quality time in Inverness before junior comes along.  I also miss having a cinima close by.

Michelle -Hi, see you tomorrow

AFM - Had a very busy week at work and I'm exhausted, a lazy weekend is definatly on the cards.  The pain I was experiening got significantly worse, went from an continuous ache to a very sharp stich pain on Wednesday.  It started at lunchtime and then happened on 2 further occasions during the afternoon, so I phoned the hospital when I got home and spoke to one of the midwifes.  She suggested I came down at got everything checked.  I'm so glad I did because it gave me peice of mind when she said she thinks everything is ok, she put it down to growing and stretching and one baby being quite low down, the best thing was I heard both babies heartbeats for the 1st time   It was just lovely.  You would think I would have one baby sitting a each side but no they are both at the same side, one above the other, that explains why all the discomfort has been on my left side.  I hope they decide to move around soon, otherwise I can see me getting very lopsided in the near future.  I am pleased to say the shooting pains have not returned but I still have the continuous ache.  Oh well, never mind, it is a very small price to pay.    I have a scheduled appointment wih my own mw on Monday.

Night all, away to bed

Liz
x


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - if you click on mine it will open up a new page for you and you just click on pregnancy tickers and follow the steps (ff doesnt allow the developmental ones though so will need to be the other one you pick) then if you follow all the steps you will make one and then jiust copy and paste the link onto your signautre and it should give you one (fingers crossed)


fab news you got to here your babies heartbeats it an amazing thing to hear isnt it


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody

Unfortunately AF showed up for real Thu evening, so no luck for us this time    Always knew that could happen and it may not work at first attempt. But really gutted and worried that I didn't even make it to test date. How can AF show up whilst being on such a high dose of progesterone? 

We'll have another go, hopefully in May. Possibly at Reprofit again, but also looking at two other czech clinics who offer PICSI - that's where they can check with sperm would naturally be able to connect with the egg, so they don't just depend on visual clues when selecting sperm for ICSI. In hindisght don't think we should have had ICSI at all - I wanted maximum fertilisation rate, but I don't think there is any point in having lots of embies on day one if they don't have the potential to go all the way. 

Anyway, probably just a case of having to keep doing it and one time we'll be lucky   
Mx


----------



## bubblicous

myla - im so so so sorry       i was the same as you with my ivf cycle i didnt even make test date af turned up 3 days before it whilst i was still on my progesterone i dont know how it works 
i am really sorry your cycle didnt work fingers and toes crossed for the next one


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla,

So sorry    Remember many many people don't succeesd on their 1st attempt so don't give up, you are right to wait until around May to allow yourself to recover both physically and emotionally.  Take care and take it easy for the next wee while.  Soon you will strong enough to look forward to your next cycle and we will all be hoping and    for a different result.

Bubblicious

Me again, hassling for info, sorry!  I managed to create the lillypie no problem but became completly unstuck at the copying and pasting stage.  I think my problem is I don't know which option to choose re hml etc, (can't remember the rest but there were loads!)  I really am not in any hurry to do this so don't rush to reply on this one, just when you have a spare moment.  Hope you are overcoming your tiredness.

Tali - Did you go to the rugby?  lost again, becoming a bit of a habbit for poor old Scotland

Michelle - it was lovely meeting you yesterday.  Good luck with all your scans this week.

Anya - Hope you have had a nice weekend.

AFM - Must go still have some work to do before tomorrow.

Take care everyone  

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - try clicking on forum signatures ubbc code and bb code that will then give you a code that should show the ticker up in your signature i think that is right fingers crossed


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

Hope you have all had a nice day.  I had a midwife appointment today and I got to hear the babies heartbeats again  I heard them much more clearly than I did last Wednesday so it was really lovely.  It is so reassuring but it is still hard to get my head round the fact that there are 2 babies  inside me!  I also heard one of them kick, it was so funny, can't feel that happening yet though.  

Thanks bubblicious, success with lillipie this time round  

Bye
Liz


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - woohoooo double woohooo that you now have a ticker and you got the hear you babies hbs again brilliant glad all is well


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Have had a truely exhasting day.  Have had growing pains all afternoon, not ones I am concerned about, just very uncomfortable ones, and I am so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open.  As luck would have it I only had half my class today, the other half were away skiing so at least that helped.  

Anya - Any word of those antenatal classes yet?  Did you watch OBEM last night.  i found it hilarious when one of the midwives was asked if she had any children and her answer was, no, being a midwife is a good contraceptive!!!!!!!!!   I don't think I've ever heard a truer word spoken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I got quite emotional last night when the young girl had her twins. So glad the little one with the stomache problem seemed to be making good progress.

Bubblicous - Hope everything is fine, how is the buggy hunting going?

Myla - Thinking of you and your family  

Michelle - Hope tx is going well and according to plan.


Night all

Liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Firstly, Myla, I'm so gutted for u Hun. We put all our hopes and dreams in to the treatment and it totally floors us when it ends up in disappointment. Dont give up hope. It was 3rd time lucky for us. Sometimes the journey required takes a bit longer.
You can use the time till next Tx to get as fit and healthy and relaxed as possible. HAve u thought of combining with acupuncture and the usual pineapple juice and brazil nuts to improve blood flow to lining? Cant harm....
 

Liz, no news on antenatal...  ....getting fed up nagging them. Most of what i've learned so far has been from OBEM.
And yes, i did watch it. I also got emotional when i saw the twin birth (weren't they cute) and saw the couple who had lost 3 children so far. How sad is that. And how brave to keep trying/risking....so happy they managed to have a healthy son at the end.
Hubby finished decorating on sunday and i completed the first wall art in Juniors room on monday.
Had my hair highlighted and trimmed last night. 4" roots eliminated  . Feeling more human now. Hubby was so sweet the other night and said i should have myself pampered before we go away. Bless! Might as well make the most of it  .
He's been really good at rubbing my back and belly lately to "wind" me. I have so much trapped burpy wind these days it's unreal. I've caught myself a few times walking along the street belching away to myself and then realizing somebody is walking behind me....ups  .
I'm putting it down to Junior pressing on my stomach...
I was also really really tired at the start of my pregnacy. Some days i had to go straight to bed as soon as i came home from work and sleep for 2 hours. Miss those sneaky naps lol. I've never felt tiredness like that before lol.

Bubbicious, are u getting organized? I dont think i'll ever be organized. Dreadding packing the car for going away. There is so much we have to take, between car seat, moses basket, hospital bag, normal bag for the 2 of us (as we could be in Ness for 4 weeks) etc...

Hope everybody is fine.
x


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

just a quickie from me let you all i know i am reading im just not the greatest at the mo hence why the lack of reply 

was at mw tonight as ive been suffering from bad headaches past few days and today i had visual disturbance so went to get checked out and turns out  my bp is high so ive to go back in the morning and have it checked again 

i dont have any protien or bad swelling so thats all ok but mw was a little concerned hopefully it will stop my bp will go back to normal and i will feel myself again and be back as normal 

hugs to you all


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Bubblicious,

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well.  hope everything is ok at mw appointment tomorrow.  i'm also not having a very good week.  Since Tuesday I have been fine during the day at work but have come home and felt completly wiped out with total exhaustion.  On Tuesday I went to bed as soon as I got home for 1 1/2 hours approx.  Last night I came home went to bed and fell sound asleep.  Felt very guilty when DH came home at 8pm and i hadn't even cooked anything for tea.  He made it,I ate it then lay down on the couch in the sitting room and fell asleep again.  Tonight I had a terrible migrane.  Had to stop twice on my way home from work as I was worried i was going to be sick.  Had a short nap when I got in, then took paracetamol and have felt a little better since, but am feeling a bit squeemish right now.  I have my doubts about whether I will go to work tomorrow, i will just have to wait and see how I feel in the morning I guess.  The thing is I am a bit confused about what to do if this continues.  Grin and bear it, go to my GP or call my midwife?

Michelle, hope scan went well today and all is looking good for ec on Monday.

Hi to everyone else.

Liz


----------



## nessiebro

Hiya,
Bubblicious and Liz, sorry to hear you are both not feeling well, i hope you get better soon.  
i had my scan today and they are happy enough with the number and sizes of follicles that ihave so ec is going ahead on monday as planned.
i have a lot less follies this time round than i did last time and the ones i have are a lot smaller as well and i know sometimes more is less as i dont want to end up with ohss again but i cant help feeling slightly dissapointed,i should be happy that i have the follies that but i cant help how im feeling,maybe its just nerves!!!!
lets hope i am back here posting on here mon and not stuck in the gri !!!   
i will keep you posted with how thigns are going.
you both take care of yourselves.
hope everyone else is doing well 
love
michellex


----------



## bubblicous

*liz* - call your midwife honey just to get checked out (listen to me my dh had to phone for me as i flat refused to bother them again  and here i am telling you to do it) but honestly id get checked out as much as i didnt want to bother them yesterday im now glad i did i mean i thought i just was feeling a bit off with a headache i had no idea my bp was up 
hopefully you will feel better soon

*nessie* - fab news about ec on monday lots and lots of       for you

*anya* - how are you getting on now have your heard back yet about your maternity allowance i cant remember if it was this thread or the fife one you said youd posted it away on im still waiting on my answer  i phoned them on wednesday and they said they were working on the claim and i should hear within a week im so impatient  also hugs for your dh and his mum  

*afm* - well hospital was eventful this morning. dh and i had decided that after we went we would go into town as one of the 2 shops that stocks baby stuff is closing down so looking for a bargain and then we'd go to tesco 

But oh no that didnt happen (thats what i get for making plans) got to hospital bp was up again and as well as my headache and little swelling i had some protein in my urine so midwife decided to take bloods and keep me in till the results came back

thankfully the results came back ok (over 3 hours later) but they arent happy with my bp and dr has said they want to keep a close eye on me just now so ive been allowed home and told to rest but ive to go back in the morning to have bp checked again (will not be making any plans for after hospital tomorrow thats for sure)

midwife has said she thinks they will prob be checking my bp everyday now until it settles or gets worse as at the moment its higher than normal but not overally high to cause panic but high enough to cause concern

its made me think though that perhaps i should pack my hospital bag though will need to wait on the pjs i ordered yesterday coming before i can do it properly but im thinking i really should get the rest of the bits together over the weekend just incase

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## nessiebro

bubblicous sorry to hear you are not feeling great, i hope you get ur bp back to normal then you can start to feel like your old self again.  

quick question for you ladies : waxing........ should i be getting it done during tx? ive just had my lady garden waxed, wanted to be all neat and tidy for my ec and i never gave it a thought that it might not be advised until i read a post on FF from a girl asking if it was safe, she was on her 2ww right enough but i just wondered if anyone knew the answer to this?
thanks
michelle x


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - i dont have a clue about waxing though i dont see how it wouldnt be ok


----------



## nessiebro

thanks for replying bubblicous, thats kinda what i thought as well. heres hoping it ok anyway as i have already had it done !! xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Michelle,

i also have no idea about waxing but I can't think of any reason why it would be a problem. Will be thinking of you on Monday.  

Bubblicious - Hope you feel better today and all goes well with mw.  Hopefully your bp will come back to normal sooner rather than later.  Keep us posted.  Sorry to hear  you didn't get to the baby shop, hopefully you'll get another chance before it closes.  Unfortunatly the one baby shop in fort closed down before I fell pregnant.  I can't wait to have my 1st proper look round mothercare.  Plan to do that on the 28th March when I go to Inverness for my 20 week scan.

I certainly had a better day yesterday, didn't get nearly as tired, although I missed most of holby city as I must have fallen asleep,  however I had a sharp pain on and off from lunchtime onwards.  It was higher up than last time.  I went to the hospital the last time it happened and they basically said so long as there is no backache or bleeding with it everything should be ok, so I am going to try to be good and apply that rule this time and only go if it gets worse. So far I have been fine this morning.

Anya - How long is it until you go to Inverness?  Can't be long now!  

Myla - Thinking of you  

Kitty & Tali - Hi there, hope you are both well & looking forward to tx in April or May.  Not long to go now  

Liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Bubblicious, so sorry to hear you havent been feeling well. Hopefully ur BP will come down and headaches improves.
My SIL had pre eclampsia when she was 30 weeks+5 and wee Paula was borm early by c-section. Wee Paula will be 3 in April and she's gorgeous.
I know it's a really worrying time for you. Just wanted to reassure you that even it it came to the worst and ur wee boy had to come early that everything can turn out well in the end.
      that u can go to 40wks, Hun.

Where did u get ur pjs? I'm still looking for a pair as well. Preferably black bottoms, maybe 3/4 length and a nice top to match. So hard finding something when u have an idea in ur head...lol.

Still havent heard from mat allowance. Was getting concerned it had gotten lost in the post. Phoned our local jobcentre the other day, who gave me the phone number for Yeovil. Havent rung them yet though as one of my friends, who posted hers a couple of weeks before me hasnt heard anything yet either. 
It's typical though. When the jobcentre wants something of u, they bombard you with post, but as soon as you want money off them they ignore you....

Michelle, great news about monday. All is crossed for good quality follies. Remember it's quality, not quantity that counts. It'll be so exciting but scary for you at the same time.
Re: waxing? Dont think u've done any harm. Got to do mine too before i head away. To be honest I cant even see mine anymore lol.   Think i'll need a mirror or an assistant hee hee.
The only thing i was told to avoid during 2ww was hot baths. I tended too have showers for the 1st 3 months or so.

Liz, sorry ur not feeling well either. I think it's normal to be extremely tired during the first trimester. Just think of all the changes ur body is going through. Especially as u are carrying twins. I remember literally falling in to bed the minute i got through the door from work. Felt much better after a nap. I have never felt a tiredness like that in my life! Luckily my hubby was also very understanding. He did 90% of the cooking and housework in the first trimester.
I also had pains for quite a while and was told by WF that it's ur  uterus and ligaments stretching. No harm phoning the MW though for peace of mind.

Away on 4th April! 4 weeks on monday.....eeeek! Started packing my hospital bag and been writing lists lol. Hope i dont forget anything vital. Just cant wait now to see what Junior looks like. Been browsing ebay as well. They have some lovely outfits for really cheap. 
Got a great bargain on a Nappy Disposal System the other day. It was recommended to me by other mums and it's called the Angelcare. It's usually about £25 but i got it on amazon for £8.99 incl free postage and a Free refill cartridge. It can be operated by one hand and totally locks in the smell. Also u dont need to use seperate nappy bags, so less polution.

Best dash. I've been lazy. Still not dressed yet  
x


----------



## nessiebro

hi,

bethliz glad you are feeling better now and are looking forward to your mothercare shopping trip !! 

anyamac had a wee laugh to myself with your comment about waxing, that you might need an assistant, i was just imaging what the advert in the paper would say to find the appropraite candiate for the job !!! ha ha

hi to everyone else and hope you are all well

afm thanks for the reassuarance re: the waxing. me just being silly again !! 
i am more concerned by the fact that i am 99% sure that i am ovulating now and im due for my ec on mon i phoned the clinic at gri and she said that there is a few women whos bodies over ride the d/r nasal spray and ovulate themselves but that i was still to come down on mon as planned but they will scan me first to see if there is anything to collect .she said i might not be ov and it could just be the drugs effecting me but im pretty sure i am   
i still have my booster to take tonight and 1more nasal spray to take as well but mon cant come quick enough.
anyone had or heard of this before?
any thoughts would be appreciated 
thanks
michelle xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Michelle
I know it' shard by try not to panic, Hun. This whole IVF journey is a right rollercoaster. They can do so much these days and we put so many hopes in to the whole process.
No wonder we sometimes over analize how we feel or what is happening in our body. Just 2 more sleeps and you'll hopefully get good news.
I've heard a lot of people feel like they are crampy or due on and it's just the hormones messing with our body/mind.

     ....it'll be good news for u.

Worst case scenario it'll be a tiny set back and they can alter ur treatment accordingly next time.....but dont worry. ALL WILL BE FINE!!!!  

PS: If it helps take ur mind of things u could help write an add for my assistant   !


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

*anya* - i orderd my pjs from asda direct i love there pjs and i just ordered a size bigger got black bottoms and a nice white vest top and a pair of brown and pink trousers and pink vest hopefully they will all be here by tuesday asda are normally quick
I also ordered sheets for bumps pram (though he doesnt have a pram yet  ) along with a few other bits for him from matalan and they deliver here so im chuffed with that hopefully they should be here by tuesday

only upside about maternity allowance taking so long to give us an answer is that if its a yes we will get a nice big first payment  cause they will owe us money. I think i will phone them again on tuesday tend to find the only way you get an answer is by hounding them.

Not long to inverness you must be so excited

*bethliz* - glad to hear your feeling a bit better i cant imagine how tired you must get carrying twinnies im always shattered and that just with one baby  Not long till your scan are you going to ask the babies sex or keep it a surprise id love a wee trip round mothercare too but its looking unlikely now as i dont think im going to get away this weekend 

*nessie* - try not to worry honey   during tx i thought i was ovulating but i wasnt its just your ovaries are pretty much ready to burst or at least it feels that way  ^fingercrossed^ for you

*afm*- well check with mw was ok my bp was down slightly from yesterday but still not back to normal my urine was showing protien, blood and white cells so she wasnt to happy with that atm my headaches have settled so she was happier with that and cause of that said i didnt have to go down tomorrow but ive to go back on monday for another check

i just feel drained  im suppose to be going home on friday for a long weekend but if things havent settled i wont be going  gutted as i was going home for the boyzone concert but bump is more important

planning an lazy day tomorrow my dh is acting as a guard dog atm im not allowed to move without his say so   so no chance of anything else except a lazy day 

hugs xxxx


----------



## nessiebro

thanks for all your words of support ladies, and i know you are right, i shouldnt worry, what will be will be and i only have till monday to wait but even when im not on this rollercoaster of ivf, i am the worlds worst worrier !!! worry if ive got nothing to worry about  

if it was just the pains and cramps and period like pains ( like anyamac said, you feel like you are coming on,)then i wouldnt be too stressed but TMI coming up....sorry....i have a clear/whiteish stringy discharge so thats what has convinced me i have ov  the only thing i m not sure of though is how long you actually ov for? i thought it was about 12 hours but i could be well off the mark with that, does anyone know?ive had it since friday lunch time

i wont bang on about it, if its happened then theres nothing i can do about it, its just mother nature telling me this wasnt my time to become a mummy and if i am wrong and i havnt ov then you will hear me scream with joy all way from gri !!! 

anyamac i am going to an ann summers party tonight so i could wait until all the girls are rather sloshed then ask them to help with the advert for your personal  waxer !!   you can only imagine the responses i will get !!!! hee hee

ok ladies i hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend 
love michelle x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

I'm sure everything is likely to be ok Michelle.  I remember having loads of cramp 2 days before my egg collection during my 1st tx, and I think creamy discharge is fairly normal at any stage of tx.  Will be keeping everything crossed that Monday only brings good news.   

Bubblicious - Glad BP is a little better and it sounds like they are keeping a very close eye on you and looking after you very well, which is definatly what you need at this stage of pregnancy for peace of mind.  Glad DH is taking his fathering duties very serriusly too   It will be such a shame if you don't make the boyzone concert, I'm a big fan of them too but as you say bump is far more important.

Anya - Good luck with the waxing when you get round to it.  Perhaps DH could help  

AFM - had an ok day, still getting sharp pain in same place as yesterday but I don't think it has been as frequent as yesterday.  Still tired but not being at work has helped.  Getting frustrated with how little I am getting done, both at work and at home but I don't suppose there is much I can do about it, I just need to chill out and relax, bump (x2) are telling me they need plenty of time to rest.  I don't plan to find out the sex of the babies at my scan, I am hoping it will stay a surprise right up until the day they arrive.  I would absolutly love to have one boy and one girl but all that really matters is there safe arrival.

Hope you all enjoy the rest of the weekend

Take care all  

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Just a quick message to say

Bubblicious - Hope all goes well at mw appointment tomorrow   

Michelle - Wishing you all the luck in the world Michelle, hoping for the safe recovery of lots of healthy eggs.  Look forward to hearing how it went tomorrow evening.  

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - how did you get on    


bethliz - how are you feeling today hope you had plenty of rest over the weekend


anya - have you heard about your ma yet i got my letter today so that was 10 days not bad eh 


afm - well im not getting home this weekend    midwife said it wasnt advised    my bp has went down a little but not back to normal for me yet she gave me another appointment for next week and said im going to be seen once a week now instead of once a fortnight but if i get anymore visual disturbances ive to go straight down 


on the up side my maternity allowance letter came today so that was a bit of good news


----------



## Bethliz

Michelle - How is everything?    

Bubblicious - Sorry to hear your trip has been cancelled but it sounds like things are slowly getting better,  at least for now your appointments have been reduced to once a week, and no longer daily or every 2nd day.

Anya - Every time I watch OBEM I get more emotional   4 miscarraiges  just doesn't bear thinking about,thank goodness they had a happy ending and that poor woman who went through hours of labour without being given an epidural,only to have a c-section after all, poor lady.  She took it very well though.

AFM - Same story, been fine at work then just before i made the tea got a sharp pain that I have been having ever since.  Fine when I am sitting still it is when I put my left leg forward to walk I get a sharp pain just to the left and below my bellybutton.  it has obviously got something to do with the fact both twins are on my left side.  It is really sore, but I doubt anything can be done about it at this stage.  i suppose my main worry is that it will get considerably worse  later on.  i suppose I'll just have to cross that bridge when I come to it.  Sorry for moaning on. Good news though not been nearly as tired tonight as I was last week, its only Monday though, long may it continue!

goodnight  

Liz


----------



## nessiebro

hi ladies, well im not in the gri !!!!!!!   
i got 22 eggs collected today so my ov worry was totally not needed.i felt fine after it, as that was my main worry that i might get ohss again.i felt quick sick and in a wee bit of pain so i got sickness drugs through my drip and painkillers and then they let me go once the pain passed.we went for lunch in glasgow then started the long drive home to fort william.then the pain started   ive been in pain ever since,my dr has dropped me off some strong painkillers which have helped but im still in a lot of pain so im hoping that a good nites sleep will help and tomorrow will bring a pain free day  
we find out at 10.15am if and how many have fertilised.ive taken the day off.
bubblicious and liz...sorry to hear you are both still under the weather 
sorry its all about me tonight,the drugs my dr gave me make me feel like im drunk!!!!
hi to everyone else
love michelle xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Michelle,

Great news about eggs, but sorry to hear you are not feeling well. Hopefully you will get a good night sleep and feel a lot better in the morning.  Will keep everything crossed that good news is on its way by    tomorrow.

Take care

Liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Michelle
WOW congratulations.....OMG 22!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeek. You could have 2 football teams  . Hope u dont get OHSS and the painkillers work.
You'll be holding ur breath till they tell u the number. I always hated the security questions u have to answer first, like name, date of birth etc before they come out with it.
Well that was Ninewells, maybe GRI is different lol.

Let us know how u get on.

Hope the rest of u lovely ladies are starting to feel better.

Awful weather here. Rain is lashing the windows and it's blowing a gale. Need to walk to the bank van later. Eeeek. The thought....

Finally heard of antenatal classes. We have our fist one on wednesday night from 6-7:30. Finally, had given up all hope! I'll let u know how it goes.

Bubblicious, my friend, who sent her mat allowance away about 2 weeks before me got word the other day that she'll be getting £125 per week. Hopefully it wont be too long till i hear. Hope ur BP will come down even more.
Great news about ur mat allowance though...

Liz, I also watched OBEM. Yeah so sad about all the miscarriages. So happy they had wee Jack at the end. That must put so much pressure on a relationship.
Hope ur "growing" pains get better soon. I think if i remember correctly mine went on for months. They kept freaking me out. Always thought...this is it. It's over! But midwife manged to reassure me over and over again that it's quite normal and to take paracetamol if pain gets too much. 
They never tell u that before ur pregnant. U kinda think morning sickness or swollen ankles is as far as it goes lol. No word of stretching ligaments, disgusting discharge, wind, heartburn, indegestion, sleepless nights, the extreme tiredness and that some women can bleed throughout.

It'll all be worth it in the end though.

x


----------



## nessiebro

good morning ladies

anyamac......gri is exactly the same as ninewells......name ..dob...etc...feeli lke a criminal !!!   

i have just spoke to the lab and out of our 22 eggs collected 14 got injected and 10 fertilized!!!! pretty much the same numbers for us as our last cycle, we got 21 eggs on ec,17 got injected and 14 fertilized but its all down to how they grow till thur then we get our biopsy done (PGD) and     that we get to the et this time as we didnt last time but we had to get a FET last time so that just adds more pressure to the wee embies dosn't it.
i am feeling a lot better now but  (TMI COMING UP....SORRY) i am constipated which is not helping getting rid of the pain.
anyway enough about me, its a rotten day today, chucking down with rain and very grey and bleak outside
i hope everyone is well and taking care of themselves
love 
michelle x


----------



## anyamac

Michelle, I started having ALPEN in the mornings. Since then regular as clockwork  ....

No wonder though u are tender after what ur poor body has been through.
Great news about ur 10 embies. If all goes well u'll also have some good ones for the freezer.
Praying for good news for u....  .

Enjoy the rest of the day.

It's just cleared up here and i'm heading to work (for an hour). Then chill till hubby gets home.
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Michelle, - Great news, 10 embies  Looking good for et on Friday.  Glad to hear you are feeling better on the whole too.  I am eating porridge in the morning.  

Anya - So glad to hear those antematal classes have arrived.  I asked mw about them at my last appointment and she said it is likely to be at about 30 weeks they will start so a while to wait yet.

Bublicious - Hope you are feeling fine today.

AFM  - Everything fine today so far.    that the pain of last night does not return. 

Liz
xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi everyone,

liz glad to hear your pain has not returned   lets hope it stays away.

afm well i thought i was getting better but how wrong was i. my pain has returned and with a vengenace.my clinic think it is ohss that i have but i have to wait till wed afternoon and see how i am and if i am still sore they want me to go down to gri to be seen by the doctors.as long as they see me before thur then they can still freeze my embroys before the pgd gets done so all is not lost but i really really really dont want a fet  but what can i do, i know it will be in my own best interests if i get over the ohss first before et as a pg will make ohss much worse and its bad enough as it is.
sorry its all doom and gloom, just feeling very sorry for myself today and angry at the hospital for letting this happen AGAIN !!! i am just looking for someone to blame

anyway i am going to eat a big tub of ice cream !!!!! 
hope everyone is well
love 
michelle x


----------



## Bethliz

hi Michelle        What a tough time you are having.  don't panic, you said to me when we met that the last time you had ohss it was mild and had cleared up before et was scheduled, the problem was they had already frozen your eggs.  This time they are holding on and giving you a chance to recover so there is still hope.  Will keep everything crossed that you wake up tomorrow and feel much better and everything can go ahead as planned.  If I  can help in any way just let me know, if you want a chat I can easily come round after work or at the wekend or we can meet up somewhere if you prefer.  I'll send you a PM with my phone number, I'm here if you need me  

Take care  

Liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Michelle, sending my love. Hopefully u'll feel better by friday and u can get ur fresh embies on board      !
Take it nice and easy and spoil urself.

Liz, glad ur feeling a bit better. When's ur next scan?

Looking forward to classes tonight. I'll let u know tomorrow what it was like.
x


----------



## nessiebro

thanks for your kind wishes anyamac....i am taking it easy and not doing  much at all, its great !!! 

liz i got your PM with your number, thanks sooooooo much for that and its nice to know there are ppl who care but more importantly know what you are going through. i will be in touch and maybe we could go for a coffee, that would be great, as much as i love doing nothing all day, its funny how quickly cabin fever sets it !!

buublicious i hope you are feeling better and that your bp is coming down and that you get to go home soon. 

afm: well i seem to be on the mend,(TMI COMING UP,SORRY)  i have had a bowel movement which was creating a lot of my pain so my im not feeling so bloated now and my pain has eased of considerably so its all looking good for fri for my et proving our embies grow which i will find out thur at 3pm,if they are at the right size, then they get pgd'd on fri mornin and if any come back from pgd clear from db chromosones then the et will take place, if they do come back with db chromosones then its all over for us this time round but i am feeling positive, its all you can do isnt it PMA all round !!!    2 big hurdles to got over before we get to the 2ww but all we can do is   that it is our turn this time

i was advised by clinic to have a high protein diet so as i cant drink straight milk (it would make me sick) i went to the shops and bought some chocolate fudge brown milkshake  YUMMY !!! and creme eggs have milk in them as well so im sooooo allowed to have them too !!!! ah the power of the mind !!!

hope everyone else is well and taking good care of themselves.
love 
michelle xx


----------



## Bethliz

hi michelle - everything sounds much more positive today,     thinking all the way!

Anya - Hope classes go well tonight

Bubblicious - Hope you're feeling better

Liz
xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi ladies,
just a quick post  tonight: spoke to the lab today and out of our 10 fertilized embies there were only 2 that were suitable for biopsy. even though its a small number we are ecstatic with this news as we have never gotten this far before. we find out 2moro mornin if our embies have good chromosones and if they do then we dash down to glasgow to get my et and if not and they have bad chromosones then its over for us this time.
lots of     and PMT will be getting done in our house tonight.
hope everyone else is well,sorry its all me me me me tonight,minds a bit frazzled.
speak soon
love
michelle
xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Michelle,

Will be keeping everything crossed that these two little embies are fighting fit and looking forward to booking in to the luxury 5 star Hotel Michelle for the next 9 months.        

Good Luck  

Liz
xx

Hope everyone else is fine.


----------



## anyamac

Michelle, great news. All is crossed Hun.         cant wait to hear ur news.

Liz, antenatal classes went well. There was only 3 couples including us. They had set up nibbles and juice on one of the tables and the midwife held a talk all about labour and different types of pain relief. She had a fake pelvic bone and a baby doll and was pushing the doll through the bone....eeek.
At the end everybody including the men had to do breathing exercises lol.

Was a laugh and looking forward to next week.

How are u feeling now?

Bubblicious, hope ur ok.

x


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

sorry ive been awol  hadnt been feeling the greatest but im back now

*anya* - glad your antenatal class went well how many classes do you have we did 4 though we missed the last one but are going to it in 3 weeks time. Did you hear about your mat allowance yet??

*bethliz* - how are you keeping now glad your pain went away hope it stays away

*nessie* - thats great news youve got this far fingers crossed your on your way for et just now or that youve already had it done

*afm* - well im not to bad bp is still higher than my normal but not to bad and my headaches are coming and going. I went today and got my hair all chopped off it was in bad need of a cut so its been done and tonight im going to put a wee dye in it (been trying not to dye it since got pregnant just incase so its only been dyes once in the past 7 months so badly needs done now)

best news of all we bought our pram today its just lovely i cant wait to get out and about with it and baby  lots of babies being born early here at the monet so its kinda scared me into getting a wriggle on with our baby things buying  still got a few things to get but im getting there

hugs to you all


----------



## nessiebro

hi all,

well we have just arrived home from glasgow after having my et done!!!!!!!!!!!   
we got a phone call today at 12noon to say that out of our 2embies,1 had come back abnormal  but 1 was good so they would transfer the good 1 so we dropped everything and drove down the road.i feel like ive ran a marathon today what with up and down the road in the same day and all the waiting for the phone call this morning, its been an emotional day! but hey....its done and the hard part starts now dosn't it!!
any tips of do's and don'ts for the next 12 days would be greatly appreciated ladies.

anyamac glad you enjoyed your classes.....sounds a bit scary with the baby doll and the pelvic bone  

bubblicious glad you are feeling better and have started buying your baby things.having your hair done makes you feel heaps better dosnt it?  

liz hope you are well and keeping pain free. i loved your last post about the luxury 5 star hotel michelle!! 

thats it from a tired but extremely nervous and excited michelle!
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Michelle,

Great news, well done  I'm not surprised you feel like you have run a marathon, you have had an exhausting and emotional week, never mind just a day!!!!!  Snuggle in little one   Sorry i didn't post earlier, I meant to come on after holby but must have fallen sound asleep on the sitee.

Haven't much advice really, other than take it easy but try to stick to a fairly normal routine, if you stop completly it will drive you stir crazy!!!!!!!!!!  Let DH spoil you rotten and take care of your every need!!!

Goodnight, take care, chat more tomorrow  

LIz

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

michelle -       thats wonderful news huge congrats on being pupo sending your little embie lots and lots of snuggle in vibes      take it easy lots of rest and let your dh spoil you rotten but like liz says dont stop everything completely or you will go nuts 

liz - hope your well


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Just wrote a long post and lost it before I sent it  

Take 2

Anya - Glad classes went well, although the idea of 1 or 2 babies pushing through the pelvic bone, I think I have the same reaction as you eek!  It must have been fun watching the men do the breathing exercises   It must have been really nice meting other couples, that is the main reason why I think it would be nice if the classes started a bit earlier.

Bubblicious - It must have been so exciting getting your pram.  Having your hair done before the baby is born sounds like a great idea, I don't suppose you'll have much time to spare afterwards!  Hope your next mw appointment goes well.

Michelle, Hope you and your little embie are both fine and keeping warm out of the snow  

AFM - On the whole i am fine, getting lots of trapped wind, but it is definatly not as bad as the pain and discomfort i was experiencing before which has settled down thankfully.  I am home alone all of next week.  DH left this morning to go to Israel for a bird watching holiday( the one part of the middle east that is not in complete turmoil at the moment thankfully)  It was all  booked before I fell pregnant but has turned out quite well as I am still at the relativly early stages of pregnancy so everything should be fine.  I have 2 lovely sets of neighbours who will help out if I have any problems and one of them is going to help out with dog walking duties.  We had so much snow yesterday that I am not sure if I will get my car out tomorrow, but the roads to work will be fine so I'll have to get there one way or another.  My class are performing in the music festival tomorrow afternoon so I will need to be there for that.  If all else fails I can leave early and walk down to the bus or train station.  Does anyone else have snow?

have a lovely day

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Just a quick note to say hope everyone is well.  Had a nice afternoon at work, both my own class and the older class won their event at the music festival so the kids were really happy.  The only thing that spoiled it was I had a terrible headache, thankfully it has gone now.  My poor dog is definatly suffering from cabin fever, between the snow, DH being away, and the dog being in season,which seriously limits our walking options, she hasn't had a proper run off the lead since Saturday.  She is a highly active springer spaniel and is going a bit loopy!  i feel so guilty.  No matter what happens, I must come home early from school tomorrow, take her somewhere we are not likely to meet too many other dogs and give her a really long walk.  Lets hope I'm feeling fine tomorrow.

Night all
Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Its very quiet on here at the moment, so I am just sending a quick note to say I hope everyone is well.  

Liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Sorry for late reply. Started a migrane on friday night and ended up having to see midwife on sunday.
She checked pee, bp etc. Pee fine but fingers and face swolen and bp higher than normal.
Told me to take the next couple of days off and rest and come to hospital on tue for checks....

All ok on tue. Bp had come down, but when she measured me with the tape she was a bit concerned as baby measured 32 weeks instead of 35+1.
As u can imagine I started to panic, so she offered to give me a quick scan to measure baby properly.
Luckily scan showed an average of 34+2 (6 days behind) and an average weight of 2.4kg! Mw quite happy with that but will re scan next thursday.

God my heart was going like mad. Was such a shock as up until now i have measured bang on the date.

Sorry for lack of personals. Hope ur all ok.
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Anya,

sorry to hear you have been feeling poorly, are you must have been worried but the scan is showing only a few days smaller than expected so I'm sure everything is fine.  Get plenty of  rest, take it easy as possible  Just think how close you are now and look forward to meeting junior when he/she arrives.

Take care
Liz


----------



## bubblicous

*anya* - gosh how horrible honey sending you lots of   thats good though that they gave you a scan and that your bump is only 6 days behind maybe just shes just going to be petite its good though they are keeping a close eye on you. Also the weights are just estimates my friends got told her baby was about 4lb8 at 36weeks and he was born this morning at 36+3 and he weighed 6lb1. Hopefully a wee rest will help you lots  

*bethliz* - how are you feeling now has your headaches eased off remember and mention them to mw

*nessie* - how are you getting on

*afm* - well im ok been having really strong braxton hicks the past few days today i had alot and dh thought i was going into labour so he was a wreck god love him thanksfully they have eased off i will mention them to the midwife on friday 
I was much the same with dd2 from about 32 weeks was in and out of hospital with them so im reluctant to go to midwife with them 
still getting headaches daily not good 

on the good news front think we have now pretty much bought everything we need for bump just a few odds and ends to get yay so now i just have to wait on everything being delivered
my plan for this week is to get all the babys clothes washed so i can think about packing my hospital bag

hope you are all well


----------



## nessiebro

hi everyone,

I'm sorry for not keeping in touch either much lately, apart from my computer playing up, Ive just been so tired. Ive got a cheek, when i read what all you ladies are having to endour during your pg, it just makes me look lazy !!!!

Anya i hope you are feeling better now, and glad you got a scan, would have put your mind at ease  

bubblicous hope your headaches ease off a bit,you're not far away now from meeting your gorgeous wee one  you take it easy from now on, feet up and relax.....doctors order !! 

Liz hope you are ok with dh being away, how did you get on with your school  and the slap cheek?

afm well still waiting, i test on Tue so not long now. Ive not had many symptoms but i know that ever if you have, you cant read anything into them at all so I'm just trying to ignore anything I THINK IM FEELING and get through to Tue and see what it brings,its all you can do eh   

anyway i hope your are all well and have a nice weekend
love
Michelle xx


----------



## anyamac

Michelle, just a quick one. Wanted to say that feeling "tired" is a great sign.
I felt dead tired in the run up to our miracle Bfp.

Feeling much better but face very puffy. Just feeling huge and cant stop eating today. Yeah and i'm feeling tired. Went to bed at 9:30 last night but woke at 3am and couldnt get back to sleep.
Bring on a long lie tomorrow....

Antenatal class last night was a laugh. Only 2 couples there. Was all about after the birth/health visitor etc and more breathing exercises.

Found out today that our niece is preggers. She lives across from us. Gonna be fab that Junior will have a wee cousin close by. Baby due mid november.

Still having problems with maternity allowance  . HAd a form through today asking me to fill in a form for statutoy maternity pay and to send in evidence of pay slips, matB1 form and smp forms from employer. Send all that stuff to mat allowance people. They are saying my old employer (who made me redundant should have to pay me smp). They dont seem to get that that employer doesnt exist any more as they were taken over by the council.
The whole thing could take months and months to sort out> Had a really unhelpful cow on the phone...  .
It'll probably mean that i wont get any money for ages. Not helpful as hubby was planning to come to Ness with me 2 weeks before due date until arrival of Junior and then take 2 weeks paternity after the birth.
That'll meen no income for both of us for quite a few weeks.

Just so ****** off that they cant sort the whole thing quicker. It's my last week at work next week  .

Sorry for moaning....

Have a fab weekend all of u.
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

bubblicious - Sorry to hear you still have headaches but glad braxton hicks have settled.  It sounds like DH is in for a nerve wracking few weeks until baby arrives.  It must be a lovely feeling having everything ready.  Take care  

Anya - Sounds like you are having a very up and down time at the moment, getting all this maternity pay sorted out sounds like a real hassle that you could serriously do without at the moment.  I hope someone who knows what they are doing helps you get it all organised sooner rather than later.  Lovely news about your niece, having a playmate for junior will be fantastic.  Thats  one thing mine are gauranted to have all being well   take it easy and get as much rest as possible before you head off to inverness  

Michelle, not long to go now and you sounded like you were coping very well when I spoke to you on the phone the other day.  i agree with anya, feeling tired could be a good sign.  Thank you so much for letting me know about slap cheek, I have spoken to HT about it and she is going to speak to all staff and ask them to be extremely vigulent.  Did you phone GP re blood test?  If so hope they said it would be possible to get results on same day as that was arranged for me on 2 occasions.  Have everything crossed for you  you haven't got long to go so just hang in there  

AFM - On the whole I'm fine just tired most of the time.  In an ideal world I think I would opt for working half days at the moment as i always feel I could lie down in the staffroom and have a little nap after I have had my lunch.   My appitite is huge at the moment and I am a bit worried about putting on too much weight.  DH is having a great time in Israel, just as well, I think my mum has told him in no uncertain terms that he had best enjoy himself as it is likely to be the last birdwatching holiday he has for a few years at least   My neighbour has been a great help with the dog, I have only had to come hometwice this week and walk her,which I have enjoyed on both occasions as the weather has been nice.  Just over a week to go until my 20 week scan.  Can't wait, if all is ok I  definatly plan to go into baby shopping mode!

Have a fab weekend everyone

liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - how exciting that  your scan is soon bet you cannot wait i can only imagine how tired you will get with twinnies im so tried with just one    dont worry about putting on weight your appetite is a good thing 


nessie - i have everything crossed for you for tuesday          


anya - thats utter rubbish your not going to have your mat allowance sorted before you go    have you got your bags all packed 


afm - well my bp has settled Yay  but my spd has got worse    so cant really go far now without being really sore baby movements are also starting to hurt    think its part to do with spd and part to do with the lack of room lo must have


----------



## Bethliz

Good morning, 

Being pregnant is definatly a time that is full of trials and tribulations I had a horrible scare last night.   At around 3am i woke up because I was hot and i realised i had left the heating on so i got up to put it off.  I have no idea how it happened but I tripped at the top of the stairs and fell half way down them.  Luckily it was on my back but there is no doubt the little ones would have got a very rude awakening and a few bumps to follow.  I was so shocked and shaken and far more worried about them than my carpet burn, sore wrist and shoulder.    I got an initial stomache cramp but fortunatly it passed quickly and after a few minutes I slowly got up went downstairs, had a drink of water and took my time to allow myself to get over the shock.  Then put off the heating and went back to bed.  As you can imagine it took me ages to get back to sleep and was so worried that I might get bleeding.  i am pleased to say it hasn't happened and I have no significant stomache cramps either.  I have just phoned the midwife unit for some reassurance and the mw said she thinks I'll be fine but to come in if I do get any pain or bleeding.  My main problem at the moment seems to be my left wrist.  It is not actually very sore but when I tried to open a bottle this morning I couldn't do it. Anyway that doesn't matter, so long as my two precious buddles of joy are ok i can cope with everything else.

bubblicious - Sounds like lots of bed rest is going to be the best thing for you for a few weeks

anya - hope you are feeling ok today


michelle - just 2 more days to go      

Liz


----------



## nessiebro

Liz,

I hope you are ok? Please please just call me if you need anything, im only 2mins away from you so just ask if you need anything.
Take care
love michelle x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Thanks Michelle, that is so kind of you.  I'm fine, I think, yet have completly wasted the day away, as I did yesterday.  Took Suzzie out for a walk and it was a little sore to drive but not too bad.  Must go and mark homework for tomorrow and then have an early night.  Probably the best thing for me.

liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - how scary and horrid i hope your ok and i hope wrist is ok 


nessie - how are you feeling not long till tuesday now i have everything crossed for you 


anya - not long now till your trip woohoooo its so exciting how are you 


afm - well im shattered had yet another mad cleaning spree dh says he really hates this nesting     i just wake up with the urge to clean and omg i kicked ass today    poor dh kept saying can i do something but i just couldnt let him    was so sore after it though and dh wasnt impressed with me    so ive had a nice soothing bath and im now sitting with my feet up though im off to bed soon


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Michelle -       Everything crossed for tomorrow.  Take care  

Bubblicious - Well done for doing all that cleaning, I wish some of your urge would rub off on me  I'm just too tired at the moment   

Anya - Hope you enjoy your last week at work  

AFM - Whole of left arm sore from fall but thankfully have had no significant stomache cramps.  Feel more confident than yesterday that my little ones have not come to any harm.  Have made GP appointment for tomorrow evening just to be 100 % certain.  Hopefully she will have a dopler and will let me hear their heartbeats.  

Liz
xx


----------



## nessiebro

Hi,

Liz glad you feel ok, good idea still to go to docs to get checked over anyway.

Bubblicious You show me up with all your cleaning ha ha 

Anya Hope you are well

AFM Well its all over for us again, AF arrived mon night along with severe stomach pains so i know it hasnt worked but ive still gotta go and get the blood test today anyway coz if i dont it might affect us getting our next tx as we didnt follow protocol, rubbing salt into my wounds though. 

I might hibernate for a bit and feel sorry for myself so i wish you ladies all the very best for your new arrivals when they come.thanks for all your support over the last few weeks. its been great. 

Michelle x


----------



## anyamac

Oh Michelle, so so sorry Hun. Sending u loads of hugs...     . Dont give up hope, your baby is still out there.
Take time to grieve and heal. So many positive stories on FF. Let them give you hope. Sometimes our journey to what we want is a bit longer and harder than expected and the outcome will be even more special once we get to our goal.
 

Liz, OMG must have been such a shock and worrying time for you. Glad bubbas seem ok so far. I would have been overanalyzing every twinge  . Obviously ur bum was padded enough to protect the precious cargo.
U'll be even more relieved once u've heard the heartbeats.
Have u felt ur two moving about yet?
I know people used to ask me that all the time and it used to do my head in. Especially when i hadnt felt anything yet.
I must say i still havent felt "a fluttering" to this day. It's more like a heartbeat low down lol. U know like when u've been running and u can feel ur heart thumping in ur chest... 
Hubby felt it quite early on too. Think i was between 18-20 weeks.

When's hubby back?

I'm fine. Feeling more and more like a beached whale. Face is all puffy now, rest of body not too bad. Just dont feel myself when i look in the mirror lol.
Hubby put car seat in car on sunday and luckily it fits. The only problem is the passenger seat has to be very upright and in the most forward position.
Bring on Junior getting old enough for a front facing car seat lol.

Also put cot/bed in our bedroom on sunday night so dogs can get used to it being there. NEarly walked in to it a few times during the night on my pee trips.

Bubblicious, how are u feeling? Not long to go now. Has all your baby stuff arrived yet? I'm currently on brandalley. They are having a sale on bebe cool sleep suits and sleeping bags. Save over 80% on some of the stuff. I've already got 3 items in my virtual shopping basket lol.

Scan on thurs for me and Junior. Hope Junior has grown a bit more....

x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Michelle

Just a quick message from me, will be back later after appointment at docs, just want to say I am so sorry to hear your news.  I wish there was something I could say or do to make it easier, but i know at this very moment in time you need to spend time lots of time with DH and take a little time out.  As Anya says this just means you have have to wait a little bit longer, but it will be all the more special when your time comes.  Take care, and don't forget I'm not far away, so if you want someone to share a moment of joy or sadness with just get in touch, any time day or night.    


Lots of hugs
liz


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody

Michelle - so sorry!   

Glad the bumps and mums-to-be are doing well.

Sorry for being quiet - just trying to get a bit of respite from fertility issues and dealing with some other dramas like my mum being unwell in Austria (difficult given the distances and I'm an only child) and being SO hard to talk so. She's gone a bit funny the last year (she's 77), hard to talk to, resentful about things in her life, all of which seems worse when she's not well.

Planning another cycle in May, again at Reprofit. Still trying to get some tests from GP - thyroid and hopefully thrombophilia too, but just had no time to go there yet.

Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi there,

Michelle   

Myla - So lovely to hear from you   Sorry to hear your Mum is not well, being so far away must be difficult, and being the only child means you will have a lot of worry and feel a big responsibility.  Hope she  makes a full recovery soon and all being well you will see her again in May if not before.  Good to hear you are thinking ahead and planning next tx.

Anya - Sorry to hear you are uncomfortable, not long to go,keep thinking ahead.  I am beginning to worry about what I am going to be like later on in pregnancy.  My bump seems to have got a lot bigger over the last week.  I am feeling bigger and DH noticed a big change when he got home today.  He has only been away for 9 days   Great to hear you have the cot and baby seat sorted.

Bubblicious - How are you doing? Taking it very easy I hope.  Doctors orders!

AFM - So glad I went to see gp today.  She was just lovely and totally understood why I wanted a bit of reassurance.  Although she didn't have a dopler she listened with her stethescope and definatly heard a heartbeat, she said she wasn't sure whether it was one or two but not to worry as one twin is probably sitting behind the other.  She also had a good feel of my tummy and said it was nice and soft which is a good sign.  I just feel like a huge weight has been lifted from my shoulders, and I can put the incident behind me.  Arm is not 100% but much better today.  I also had a nice chat with her and just updated her about how everything has gone so far as I hadn't seen her since just after my 7 week scan.

Night all

Liz


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls

*Myla*, great to hear from u. So sorry to hear about your Mum. I can totally sympathise as my family is out in Germany and I hardly see them. Luckily they are of good health at the moment.
My Dad had a cancer scare a few years ago and I felt so helpless being this far away. Didnt help that the flights got cancelled due to fog when i was wanting to fly out and see him before his operation.
Luckily he pulled through and i got to see him the day after the OP. And he has totally recovered since.
Sometimes they just feel so far away....

Hubby's Mum (also 77) is now going through terminal cancer at the moment. We have only just found out and it's a worrying time for the whole family. We are hoping she's going to meet her new grandchild but she's really gone downhill these last few weeks.
Fortunately she lives just up the road so hubby can spend a lot of quality time with her.
Does ur Mum have any other relatives/neighbours/friends who could check up on her now and again? Give u a bit of peace of mind? Often it seems to be boredom that makes the oldies resentful.

*Liz*, glad doctor managed to reassure u. Bet ur also glad hubby is back and can look after u now.
I woke up in the midle of the night last night with a really sore back and pains in my left side. A bit like AF type pains but higher up.
Have had the pains ever since. They come and go but are there most of the time. Back better but feeling very hormonal and close to tears today.
Phoned the MW earlier. She thinks it's just growing pains and said she'll come and examine me later if i still have the pains then.
Phoned in sick earlier as i just dont feel myself today. Now waiting for MW to call me back.

Was chasing my MAT allowance/SMP earlier. Things have been moved to the Statutory Payments Dispute Team. they still havent received my january payslip, which was posted on 19th. At least this time I had a friendly guy who listened to me. He explained that my old employer should have paid me SMP by law and if they dont have funds to pay me, even although they dont officially exist any more, the Disputes team will pay me.
Problem is they are working on a 4 week backlog at the moment so things could take a very long time. The money will be backdated though once i get it.
Such a pain, at least now i know that i will get something at some point.

Michelle, hope u and hubby are ok Hun. 

x


----------



## bubblicous

anya -     about your mat pay/ allowance hopefully they work through the backlog and get to you soon i cant believe how close we are getting to the big day you must just be counting the days till you go away 


liz - so glad the dr reassured you hope your wrist gets better soon too and your taking it very very easy 


myla - so sorry to hear about your mum    


michelle - sending you all my love im so so sorry honey        


afm - well im not feeling the greatest again   but cant quiet put my finger on what is wrong   i actually feel like im going to go pop any minute i seem to have got huge all of a sudden and im starting to get really puffy having a wee rest day today dh orders not sleeping at all at the moment got about 3 hours last night im just so unsettled i dont know whats going on   


enough moaning from me hope you are all well sending you all hugs


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Anya + Bubblicious - Sorry to hear neither of you are feeling at your best, but stay positive, both of you  are so close so hang in 
there.   By the time I get to the swollen, puffy stage of pregnancy you will both of had your beautiful babies and your lives will be full of joy and happiness.   Hope you both have a better day tomorrow.  

Anya -sorry to hear about DH mum, it will be lovely if she has the joy of meeting her new grandchild, i so hope it happens.  Hope that darned maternity pay gets sorted out real soon.

myla - As i said yesterday it is lovely to have you back.  Have you got used to being back to the tempremental weather?  I woke up about 4am and 1st thing I heard was a bird singing outside, it has given me hope that spring is in the air  

afm - Gave in today and wore maternity trousers for the 1st time.  Gone from clothes feeling really tight and only being able to do up half my zip to trousers feeling ridiculously loose and being able to pull them down when I go to the loo without even bothering to undo the zip and button   I was much more comfortable though!  When i take them off tonight going to have a proper look at them as I am sure I can tighten them.  Have a funny feeling they are not going to feel loose for long however, my bump is definatly growing fast and I am constantly hungry   I was totally exhausted at work today, I yawned the whole time from 9:00-10:40 while I was teaching my class.  I had a fairly easy day after that as someone else taught them from break to lunch and we had a little concert in the afternoon but somehow I think it made my tirdness worse, I don't think about it as much when i am actually working with the kids.  The good news though is I got most of Monday planned for my supply teacher, so that means I should get away relativly early from work on Friday and I can look forward to my scan on Monday.  Felt much more relaxed today and gave little thought to my fall, determing to put it behind me and move on.  i am really tired so I must go to bed.

Sleep tight everyone
Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

liz - monday for your scan only 5 more sleeps how exciting thats great too that you have monday almost sorted so you can get away early on fri well done you on lasting so long in your normal trousers bet it feels good being in maternity ones i love my maternity jeans they are just so comfy 


afm - i really have to stop online shopping   i just bought the baby more clothes i swear i will have more babygros than i know what to do with infact i almost already do    but i keep seeing new ones that i just love 


anya if your interested asda have lovely i love mummy babgygros wee unisex ones must be cause mothers day is coming up ive just bought a packet and they were only £5 


im now going to try and get some sleep but i know its not going to happen for a while im too uncomfy and there is a bear snoring next to me


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Anya + Bublicious  - Hope you are both feeling better, getting plenty of rest and gathering strength for the few weeks ahead  

Myla - Hope you  are feeling fine and DS is full of fun, laughter and joy.

afm - got my hair cut and highlighted today, looks a lot better.  My hairdressers advice was make sure you get your hair cut 2 weeks before the babies are due because you won't think about it for at least 6 weeks after  Looking forward to scan on Monday   all the news will be good.  Can anyone remember at what stage of their pregnancy did they need to start going to the loo more frequently?  I have definatly been going regularly today,not sure if this is the start of it or just an off day.  I suppose time will tell. Have decided to go out for a bar meal tonight, no doubt the conversation will be about rare birds, the sooner DH gets his birding bug out of his system the better!

Bye for now
liz


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 




how are you all 


bethliz - i got to the loo all the time and seem to have done so since my bfp so not much help there sorry how did your scan go i hope it  went well 


anya - not long till your off on your travels are you all organised


afm - well im getting the cold i think well either that or a throat infection i feel like ive swallowed razor blades not so good    did lots of organising over the weekend but still got more to do hopefully will get lots of it done this week 
i had the midwife on friday and my lo has decided to go back to breech after flaming moving the other week obviously just doesnt like the world upside down   
midwife said bump may still move but at 35 weeks there is less room so there is a chance lo may stay breech im back next week and if were still breech i will have a scan to confirm and then they offer me to go to aberdeen to try and have lo turned or they can just book me for a section up here but she said she would go over all of this with us at 36wk app 


sending you all hugs


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Scan went very well  , was a bit of a marathon, took over an hour, but all the news was good.  I'm going to give you lots more detail tomorrow, as I was travel sick big style on the way home  .  1st came a horendous headache, then we had to stop twice and on both occasions i was violently sick.  I thought some food would help so we stopped in fort agustus.  Had some soup for starter but had to cancel the main course as there was no way I could have eaten it.  Fortunatly rest of journey was ok. Still felt rubbish but wasn't sick again.  Feeling a little better now but need to go to bed. Babies are healthy  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll sleep well tonight.

Bubblicious - Keep my fingers crossed your wee one decides to turn

Sorry, can't manage any more personals, will tomorrow

liz


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - glad your scan went well looking forward to hearing all about it tomorrow sorry to hear  you were sick big hugs    




afm - im not long back from the maternity unit as my lo had barely moved all day normally my lo is super super active i can easy get 10 movements in a hour but today i was luck if i had felt 4 from 7am till 7pm and i tried everything


midwife was wonderful as normal she put the doppler on for a good 5 mins and hear a nice strong hb with ups and downs and we got a kick but ive to keep a kick chart for tonight and if ive not had 10 kicks by the morning ive to phone them and go back in and she will try and sort out a scan and if she cant get a scan sorted (as the sonographers are on holiday atm) then i will be flowen to aberdeen to be checked over


lo has moved twice since we got home but no where near as much as normal and i know he doesnt have as much room as he used to but he'd been moving fine until today 


hopefully things will go back to normal


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Bubblicious
  
That little one of yours sounds like he is a wee monkey  , and giving you lots of worry at the moment.  Hopefully he is has just been tired  and needed a little rest.  I so hope everything has returned to normal and he is back to football training for scotland today!  Also hope mw has managed to arrange a scan at home for you to give you some reassurance.    Lots of hugs for you and baby. 

Take care  
Liz


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Sorry for lack of posts. Dont know where this week has gone. This is me off work and i seem to have less time than normal lol.

Liz, great news all is good with the twins. Hope the sickness has calmed down a bit. I hate feeling/being sick. I'm like a crying baby when it comes to puking.
Take it nice and easy.

Bubblicious. Hope LO turns and starts kicking hell out of you. Must be so worrying. Junior seems to have calmed down a lot too with the movements. Kicks used to wake me at night and then keep me up for ages. Now i just seem to feel something brushing past every so often.
I've started taking Raspberry leaf tablets and tea and put some Arnica tablets in my hospital bag, as recommended by my midwife. She said if u start taking arnica during and after labour u dont get as bruised down below and any tears/stitches heal a lot quicker. I'll give anything a go if it helps and doesnt harm the baby.

Done most of hospital bag. Just toothpaste and day wear to add. Think i'll get that once i'm out in Ness. Also need to get a couple of mothercare t shirt nursing bras. Want to be measured though.
This week i'm planning on packing our main bag. Been washing some of the outfits i'm planning on taking. Not easy when u might be away for up to 4 weeks.

Hubby been working loads lately. Have hardly seen him. Looking forward to spending some quality time from monday.

A friend gave me a Bambeano baby bean bag yesterday. Totally cute and looks really comfy. It has a harness that u can secure baby with. Looks perfect for naps during the day. Covers are removable/washable and once baby is older u can get other covers that dont have the harness (or u could cut it off) and it turns in to a normal bean bag. Love it.

Hope everybody else is fine.
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi  

Bubblicious - Thinking of you, sending loads of hugs, hope everything is ok    

Anya - Sounds like your nearly ready for your big adventure!!!!!!  

Myla - Hope you are fine and your Mum is on the mend

AFM - Not much news really, hope to get a good night sleep tonight, for 3 nights running I have dropped off as soon as my head has touched the pillow but then woken up between 3 and 4am and found it almost impossible to get back to  sleep.  I must have eventually managed his morning, but totally ignored the alarm clock, and was very nearly late for work   Its not because I'm uncomfortable, just wake up fully alert   Of course all this is having a knock on effect of feeling exhausted during the day  Oh what a moan I am!  Here's for the good news, I am definatly getting the butterfly feeling   quite frequently now, the one that everybody asks about.  After seeing how active the twins are during my scan, i'm not surprised!!!  I think one must be planning on being a high jumper and the other is planning on being an aerobics instructor  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Night all  
Liz


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls

Just a quick one to say goodbye.
We're off to Inverness tomorrow to have the baby (well to stay there till baby arrives lol).

Not sure if i'll have internet access but i'll keep u updated as and when i can.

Thanks for all ur advice and being there for me throughout the journey.

Still cant believe we'll have a wee one in the car when we come home lol  .

Hugs
xxx


----------



## nessiebro

hi everyone,

anyamac good luck and i hope everything goes well for you all  

bubblicious i hope you are hanging in there and taking it easy 

liz you will be looking forward to your holiday, hopefully we can catch up sometime soon 

afm well we are just plodding along, taking one day at a time, as you do,got one week left in my job so start my new job in about 2 weeks so thats given me something to keep my over active mind occupied !!!  we have a follow up appointment on 18th  may, feel like a lifetime away, not impressed that we have to wait 2 whole months for a follow up but hey ho cant do much about it and it gives me time to sort my emotions out a bit and ill be refreshed and hopefully a few pounds lighter when we see the doctor.

love to everyone
michelle x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi  

Anya - What exciting news, you must have been waiting for this moment to arrive for so long now,and its finally here  Will be keeping everything crossed that we have you back with us very soon, and the big celebrations can begin!  Wishing you all lots of  luck, hopefully Junior will just pop out after a few huffs and puffs  .  It must be a wonderful thought that there will be an extra passenger in the car for your journey home.  Take care  

Bubblicious - Hope you are getting plenty of rest and keeping as well as possible  

Michelle - Well done for getting a new job, will definatly try to meet up with you in the holidays.   

AFM - Not much news, DH and I am trying to declutter the house to make room for baby furniture etc.  Very much looking forward to my holidays next week.

Catch up soon
liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

anya - wow good luck i bet you cant believe its finally here hopefully you wont be in inverness to long though do make the most of the shopping cinema and eating out places whilst you can i know i would be 


nessie - sending you mountains of     18th may will be here before you know it 


liz - have fun decluttering i love doing it and also fab news you can feel you little babies moving around


afm - well im ok i have the cold    not so good and my spd is getting worse dr had to give me stronger pain killers as i was in agony on thursday it was so bad all i could do was cry    thankfully its not as bad as thursday atm so im managing without the cocodamol but i have it here just incase
i have the midwife on thursday to find out if lo is still breech i think he may have turned but im not to sure 


today i did a baby white washing it was so cute seeing all the wee things out on the washing line and they now smell so lovely so going to iron them tonight and then maybe this week i will get my bag packed    (still not done that yet) 
sending you all lots of hugs


----------



## Bethliz

Good evening all,

Anya - Hope all is going well in Inverness  

Bubblicious - It was so good to hear from you the other day, I was getting quite worried about you when you hadn't posted for a few days.  it sounds like things are still quite tough for you but just keep thinking ahead, you just have a few more weeks to hang in there.  Make sure you get plenty of rest  Hope your wee one has turned.

Michelle - looking forward to catching up with you soon.  I'll call you at the weekend and hopefully we can arrange to meet up.

Myla - Hope you are well  

AFM - Everything was well at MW appointment today, BP fine, no protien in pee & babies heartbeats were strong.  She used the twin monitor for the first time so heard both heartbeats at the same time   3 more sleeps until the holidays  

night all
Liz


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - how amazing must it be to hear both heartbeats at the same time thats fab your appointment went well 


anya - i hope your doing well getting plenty of shopping and rest in before your lo makes his/her appearance though rest and shopping dont go really well together    


nessie - hope your doing ok sweetie    


afm - well ive had an eventful night    started to get tightening at  about 8pm and they got down to every 4 mins but not overally painful and werent lasting long so i went for a bath normally that shifts them but nope they were still coming so after a hour and a bit decided i should phone maternity unit 
so we went down (my bag still isnt properly packed so was trying to sort that as well as cope with the wee bit of pain lol) 
on the road to hospital i started to feel really sick (i was awfully sick in labour with the girls so that started alarm bells) 
got in to the hospital threw up (just lovely) my bp was up (no wonder) midwife felt tightening and was like oh good good    
baby's hb was perfect and even better lo has turned to head down 3 of them checked this   


so they got dr in they said i have a uti and they think that it could be what is causing the tightening as a uti can irritate the uterus but we will know in the next 12 hours as either they will stop or they will kick off into full labour 


so im at home just now feeling utterly rubbish under strict instruction that if the pain gets unbearable or they last longer ive to go back (i only got home cause i literally live 5 mins away otherwise i would have been kept in ) 


so its going to be an exciting night in my house thats for sure 


hugs to you all


----------



## Bethliz

Hi bubblicious

Hope everything is ok today  How is your poor DH coping with all of this?, has anyone checked his BP recently?   Great to hear little one has turned, you give him a good talking too and tell him to stay that way!!!!

Hi to everyone else  

ATM - No news really, very tired but thats nothing new!  

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Bubblicious - How is everything going? Keep your feet up and get lots of rest.  Not long now  

Michelle - Hope your last day at work went well.  Enjoy a few days rest before you start your new job.  

Anya  - Thinking of you, hope to  hear from you soon  

AFM - Holidays at last   Have spent the evening crashed out on the sofa, must have fallen asleep during eastenders and have just woken up.  The problem that will  probably cause is I will more than likely go to bed and crash again but will then wake up between 3-4am and be wide awake  That has been happening a lot recently    Never mind, decluttering round 2 tomorrow and now that DH has finished varnishing the hall,he will be helping so we should get a lot done!  

Hope everyone has a good weekend

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - enjoy you holidays remember and get plenty rest have fun with your declutter 


anya - sending you lots of     and lots of luck for wednesday and i hope your scan went well today 


nessie - hope your keeping well 


afm - well ive just had an emotional week my emotions have just been all over the place i have to say that i will be glad when it is over
dh is working tomorrow so just me and the girls again and then on sunday having to do a massive clear out of the girls room as their new bed is coming on monday (thank god only been waiting over 2 months for it) its bunk beds double on the bottom and single on the top 


girls go back to school on monday and dh goes back to normal hours so a bit of normality will be restored to my week 


we hit the big 37 weeks on sunday i cannot wait its scary to think that lo could come anytime now really planning on doing my last baby washing tomorrow and finishing my hospital bag so im ready i just cannot wait to meet lo


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - how are you enjoying your holidays   


wee update on anya well from what i know from another thread she is due to be induced this week so she will be a mummy pretty soon its all exciting 


afm - im ok just really restless not comfy sitting, lying or standing so been shuffling about all day got a sore back and period like cramps coming and going said to dh tonight that i wish they would either just stop completely or that full blown labour would kick off as the way im feeling just now is really taking it out of us all    god love dh he has the patience of a saint


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Bubblicious - Sorry I haven't been in touch for a few days, just been getting on with decluttering, has turned out to be a bigger job than either of us expected   but nearly there and the house genuinly feels bigger!  I am going down to the borders tomorrow to see my parents and looking forward to a trip to edinburgh where we will go to ikea and mothercare and then a trip to Hawick(that is probably the wrong spelling!) where there is a large pram store.  It definatly sounds like your little one is not far away from making an appearance in this  world, great news that he has turned round.  It is so exciting about Anya, hope everything goes really smoothly.  i think I have been posting on this thread for nearly a year now,( its been quite a year!) and although there have been lovely ladies on it who have already had babies, Anya will be the 1st to have a newborn. I am so excited  

Anya - if you get a chance to read this, just want to wish you all the luck in the world, hope everything goes smoothly, I am sure you will be very well looked after.  Loads of hugs  

Michelle - I'll phone you when I get back from my parents  

bye for now  (I will have internet access down at my parents house so I will be checking every day for news)

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

anya has had her baby a gorgeous girl 
     

Alisha Jean. Born today at 13.38 and weighing 5lb 4oz

Both mummy and baby doing well


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - enjoy your break away to your parents and hope you have a fab time shopping im only a little jealous     glad your declutter went well i love a good declutter 


afm - well im now surviving on 4  hours sleep guess my body is getting me used to sleepless nights  i cant believe how alert i am for having hardly any sleep did lots of washing and have it blowing on the line and also helped dh build the girls new bed so its been a productive day now im sitting have a wee relax before dh comes back from work and we finish building the beds yay


----------



## Bethliz

Congratulations Anya!!!!!!!!     

Hope you, dh and baby Alisha are all well and enjoy every moment of your first few hours and days together!  

Your turn next Bubblicious!!! As i keep saying, you surely can't have long to go!!!

Liz
xx


----------



## nessiebro

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ANYA....HOPE YOU,DH AND BABY ALISHA ARE WELL AND HAPPY   

bubblicious .....u poor thing, u sound so uncomfortable now, it wont be long for you now   

liz it will be good to see you again, enjoy your time at your parents and dont spend too much money !!!!   

love
michelle xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Just a quick note tonight to say I hope everyone is well. 

I am feeling a little jaded after a six hour train journey and then I went across to see my lovely nephews and neice, who live about 1/2 hour away from my parents house, it was lovely to see them   Never mind I'm sure I'll feel much better after a good night sleep and I am looking forward to my trip to Edinburgh tomorrow.

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Bubblicious - How are you honey? I am feeling really uncomfortable tonight, sore feet, bloated, slightly squemish, a slightly sore back and exhausted, but I bet that isn't even a patch on how you feel  so I hope you are managing to get some rest and some comfort for at least some of the day and I hope DH and your lovely girls are looking after you, I'm sure they are 

Michelle - Have you started your new job yet? If so I hope it is going well, if not I hope you are enjoying a few days well earned rest.

Anya -  Hope you are recovering well, DH is taking to fatherhood like a duck to water and your georgeous baby girl is giving you endless hours of joy and happiness  Also hope you will be home very soon so you can relax and enjoy home comforts.

Myla - Hope everything is fine. Look forward to hearing from you soon

AFM - Despite my moan above, I had a lovely day.  Both my parents came to Edinburgh with me and we purchased 2 cot beds, 2 matresses, 2 packs of fitted sheets, 2 fleece blankets, 2 cot bumpers, curtains, 2 pillow cases, 2 packs of baby grows with little hats and mittens (so cute),and 2 maternity bras, all from mothercare, I think that was everything. We also looked at furniture for the Nursery but didn't come to any definate decision so left it for another day. I think it really hit home today, that I am having twins! It is quite scary when I think of how much I still need to buy and will need to continue to buy 2 of everything!!!! Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't change anything for a second. I feel very lucky, blessed and fortunate to be in this position. I also got a few things from Ikea(not baby related) and a new pair of shoes from Next. As you can imagine the only thing that didn't have a good day was my bank balance  My parents very kindly bought the cot beds and matresses which was a big help! Tomorrow I am going to Hawik where there is a specialist pram shop. All go, I hope I get a good nights sleep tonight because today totally wore me out, so many decisions to make!

Away to watch holby city and then going to bed.

Night all 

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

liz - wow you had a busy day today didnt you bet its was brilliant though and that was so nice of your mum and dad to buy you your cots have fun in the pram shop tomorrow but remember to take it easy when is it your home


michelle - how are you feeling 


anya - hope you are all well 


afm - well im a shattered not sleeping well but thats to be expected    i was at the midwife today and she thinks lo has went back to breech (2 midwives had a good prod around) they arent 100% sure but they are pretty sure so im booked in for a scan tomorrow to check and see
im looking forward to seeing lo will be nice and maybe they will be able to give me a rough weight estimate which would be nice too 


sending you all hugs


----------



## Shelby2211

Hello Ladies,

Thought I would pop my head in and say hello now that I have found you all. I have my first consultation with the GCRM on the 23rd April to decide where to go from there. I have however already made my consent's appointment for the 23rd May (being optomistic). 

Is anyone else using the GCRM? 

Wishing you all well on your journey's.


Shelby x


----------



## Bethliz

Hello

Very warm welcome Shelby.  I went to GCRM for my 1st of 3 shots of IVF, I just couldn't bear the 2 year wait that I was told I had to endure before I got treatment on the NHS in Aberdeen.  I had a very mixed experience in GCRM.  I will always give very positive feedback on the nursing care I recieved, it was outstanding, everyone was very kind and caring and very supportive when I got a BFN with my fresh cycle.  However, in my case, I was very upset when one of the consultants wrote to my NHS consultant in Inverness informing her that I had showed an interest in receiving treatment at GCRM without asking for our consent to do so.  They had asked if we were happy for them to contact our GP which we agreed to but they did not mention getting in touch with anyone else.  What followed was we got a very curt letter from the NHS consultant who was upset that I did not mention my visit to GCRM when I had an appointment with her.  At that point we had not decided whether to go ahead with treatment at GCRM and certainly hadn't paid or consented to treatment so therefore I did not feel I had an obligation to mention it as we had purely gone to GCRM on a fact finding mission.  I felt that this exchange of info seriously put the timing of our NHS referral to Aberdeen in jeprody and I had to write a fairly lengthy letter to the NHS  consultant in order to rectify the situation.  I am pleased to say the letter did the trick.  My second problem with GCRM was that we clearly met the criteria they set out on their website for a 5 day transfer, yet on the day of the egg collection they told us to come back for a  3 day transfer.  The decision should have been made the day after when they saw how many eggs had fertilised which turned out to be 10 out of 11, every single one of them turned out to be good enough to to be transferred or frozen.  As I had just woken up from the anaesthetic I did not asked the right questions, I'm sure I would have done had someoneat the clinic initiated the conversation.  It was only after our BFN that I realised all this when I was re-reading their website.  I did go back for a FET and again the nursing care on the day was excellent.  I was finally successful in aberdeen on the NHS where we had a very positive experience and I am now expecting twins.    .  DH and I would not have gone back to GCRM, we just felt there was too much water under the bridge.  Had we decided to have a 2nd private shot we would have more than likely gone to a clinic in Edinburgh called the Spire.  Fortunatly we were offered treatment in Aberdeen the following summer which fitted my timetable perfectly as I am a teacher so was off work for the whole of tx, due to an unforseen complication we didn't get any further than the egg collection but 3 months later we had our 3rd and final treatment and our dream came true  .  Shelby I can assure you I am in the minority.  Many many people have gone to GCRM and had very positive experiences and you will find loads of positive stories on FF about GCRM, I think we were just unlucky!  Anyway I hope your treatment goes well whatever you decide, and I look forward to getting to know you better if you choose to stay on this thread, we are a very friendly bunch   

Bubblicious - Hope your scan went well today, how is little one sitting/lying?  Did you find out an approximate weight?  Hope you have managed to get some rest today.

Anya - Hope everyone is fine, has your mum arrived yet?

Michelle - Looking forward to seeing you again next week all being well

AFM - Well today was definatly not as tiring as yesterday  and I feel much better than I did last night, however it was nowhere near as successful either  I went to the pram shop with 2 potential buggies in mind having read info on internet, ff, reviews etc but between talking to the lovely lady in the pram shop and actually seeing one of the models I have ruled them both out and now feel I am more or less back to square 1   Ruled out easywalker because it is a hassle to put on the car seats, you basically need to stip off everything from the frame, which is quite an undertaking apparently and I ruled out mountain buggy duo because it was very big and very heavy, I reckon very hard going to get it in and out of the car.  There was another nice pram in store but it does not have the option of attaching car seats.  The lovely lady suggested 2 alternatives, city walker select and first wheels, but didn't have either in store for me to look at.  Certainly like the reviews of city select but the one thing I am not sure about is how good it would be in rougher terain, which is a necessity for us because DH and I do a lot of walking, especially as we have a dog.  The word city makes me have some suspicions!  Oh dear, until today I was adament that I was going to buy a side by side but now I am considering the possibility of getting a tandem, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I just don't know what to do!!!!!!   the good news is I still have plenty of time to decide, must go back to the twin thread on here and read the thread the perfect twin buggy in lots of detail.  I am also going to convince DH to go to Edinburgh on our way home on Tuesday (he is not here yet, coming tomorrow) and we will take a trip to John Lewis, apparently they are very good at showing you things, according to my SIL.  I am so not looking forward to my long trip home in the car as I am being very car sick during my pregnancy, was sick on my way back today   at least if we stop in Edinburgh we will be breaking the journey.  

I am planning to have a days rest tomorrow,looking forward to seeing my brother, nephews and neice when they come to visit in the morning after their swimming lessons, and then hopefully DH and my dog will arrive in the afternoon and I we will go out for a longish walk and I will get some much needed fresh air.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.  

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

shelby - i did tx with the gcrm last may and i couldnt fault them at all i received excellent treatment and the staff were lovely i only did one cycle with them (an eggshare cycle) unfortunately i got a bfn i was however getting ready to organise a 2nd cycle with them when i got a natural bfp so i was planning on going back to them 
its good youve made your consents as it means after that you will start pretty much straight away just depending on your protocol the consents was the longest thing we had to wait for 
wishing you lots of luck in your cycle


bethliz - how did your pram shopping go today?


afm - well i had my scan and im happy to say lo is head down apparently bump just has a very boney and wiggly bum    (doesnt get that from me thats for sure) so now its just a waiting game for lo to decided to come and meet us 
went out for a walk tonight and im planning lots of walking this weekend in the hope that it helps 
got a total burst of energy today so long may it continue makes huge change as this past week ive been dragging myself about the place as ive had no energy so im hoping this is a good thing


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Bubblicious - Great news about little one!!!!!!  You must be relieved!!!!  Great to hear you have more enery too, hope it continues  

Liz


----------



## nessiebro

hi bubblicious.........thats great lo is the right way round!!!!!! i hope lo decides to make an apperance real soon   dont be doing too much now you hear !!!! lol   

liz......you are spending up a storm girl !!!!!!!! whoo hoo   

anya.....how are you and your new baby girl ?  

shelby2211 ....hi how are you?you will get lots of help and advise from these lovely ladies so u have defo come to the right place  good luck with ur tx

afm....well i started my new job today. its ok.....i knew what to expect so.... i did however phone the GRI today to see if she has any idea when our next tx will be (i told her i had a job interview and kinda needed a rough idea) she said that i have to let her know when my next af is here, (its due next week) and she will discuss dates with us when we go for our follow up which is on the 18th may so im feeling a bit more positive about that, i dont want to be too presumptious but it kinda sounds like we might get it before the year is out .....which would be sooooooo fantastic     

well id better get some sleep, i start at 6am 2moro.....talk about throwing you in at the deep end on your 1st day !!! 

take care everyone
michelle x


----------



## Shelby2211

Many thanks for the welcome ladies. 

Fingers crossed everything starts ok, I am paying for this all myself hence the quick consents app.

Just started acupuncture for back and neck troubles but also recommended for IVF, so two lots of needles in for different things. It might just help me get over my phobia of them   

Cheers

Shelby xx


----------



## hamba

Hi Shelby I am using GCRM so far experience has been good. I am now on 2 week torture lol. Good luck.


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Bubblicious - Hope you have had as good weather as we have had down in the borders and that has allowed you to go out walking as planned.  Hope lo has come that little bit closer to his arrival date, you must be getting excited as each day brings you that little bit closer to meeting him.  Hope you are managing to rest as well.  Take care  

Michelle - Hope job is going well and you are coping with the early morning starts.

Anya  - Hope you all got home safe and sound and baby Alisha is settling well.  

Wan  - Good luck with 2ww  

Shelby - I'm sure the rest of this month and May will fly by and you can look forward to starting tx soon.

AFM - Been enjoying some lovely weather the last couple of days and been out with DH and Suzzie (dog) for nice long walks on both days.  Suzzie had brilliant fun on the beach yesterday, she was in the sea for more of the walk than she was on the sand.  Only problem is I can't go out for quite as long as I would like because towards the end of last week I  definatly reached the stage of pregnancy where I have to go to the loo all the time   and I mean all the time!  It is a real pain!!!!  I was given some gardening vouchers for Christmas so I went to a large garden center today and bought £30 pounds of plants for my front garden.  I am really chuffed because I got quite a lot of plants and I think they will make a big difference!  I am going home tomorrow and plan to stop at a baby shop in Stirling to have a look at a pram I am interested in.  Hopefully I will have more success than my last trip out looking for prams.  I am not looking forward to the journey home.  So far the twins have not turned out to be good travellers!We will just have to keep stopping for short breaks and hopefully I will make it home in one piece without being sick but I can't say I am overlly optomistic   Don't think I have any other news to share, have loads to do when I get home, including starting to write school reports and I still have a few cupboards to declutter.  Looking forward to seeing the twins on Wednesday, I have a scan at 9:15am luckily it is in fort so I don't have a long journey to endure.

Night all
Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Good evening

Just a very quick hello from me to let you know I bought a pram today   It is a babyjogger city select if that means anything to anyone.  I am really pleased with it, have to wait quite a while before they get it for me, end of may but never mind that is still plenty time for me to practise putting it together etc before the twins arrive.  Also purchased 2 car seats.  Got home without being ill, huge relief!

Hope everyone is well  

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

All is well with the twins    The midwife was happy with all the measurements she took, although couldn't get a measurement of twin As head because it was too low down.    She said it looked fine and hopefully they will get a measurement next time as lo will likely have moved.  One of them is lying head down and the other is lying accross the way.  The most lovely moment was when one of the twins had his/her little hand in a fist and was resting it on his/her forehead, it was so cute!

Bubblicious - Really hope everything is well with you.  

Hello   to  everyone wlse

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

liz - thats great your scan went well and how cute one of your lo had his/her fist up at his/her face and huge congrats on your pram purchase glad your having a nice time away 


afm - well im just shattered was up during the night with tightenings and cramp which eventually faded after 3 hours apart from that everything is rosy its dd1's 9th birthday tomorrow so were having a wee party for her in the house 


sending you all hugs


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Bubblicious

Hope DD1 has a lovely birthday,    and hope you are feeling less tired today.  Happened to notice your lillipie yesterday, only  a few days to go, how exciting!!!!!


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls 
I'm back!!! Sorry for lack of posts. Things have been quite hectic as u can imagine....

Alisha Jean arrived on 12th April at 13:38 by emergency section. Before that we had to keep going in every day for scans and ctgs as they discovered she measure awfully small. 34 wks instead of 39, it hadnt been picked up here.
On the 12th her heartrate started dipping very low when i was having tightenings and they scanned me to realise the fluid had gone very low.

Doc had a look at the print out and said we had to do emergency section NOW!!! Was  so relieved to hear that as i had been frantic with worry since finding out she measured small. 
was wheeled in to theatre and  everything else was like an episode of "one born"lol.

Alisha is doing great and now weight 5lbs5. her birthweight was 5lbs2. She is b/f really well and has already outgrown her "early baby" baby grows.

Best dash...as she's woken for a feed lol.


xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Anya -Lovely to have you back and little Alisha is just georgeos!!!!!!!!!  Glad to hear she is b/f well and putting on weight.  You must be so proud!!!  Hope you recover quickly from c section.  Is your mum still with you?  Take care and enjoy every precious moment with your darling daughter.   Hope DH is doing well too!

Bubblicious - Hope you are hanging in there and all is well.

Michelle - It was great catching up with you the other day. 

AFM  - Given up on decluttering, think we are more or less there   Have finally settled down to tackle school reports.  They are taking a while to get into because the format has completly changed this year   Other problem is I am finding if I sit at the computer for too long I get a sore back   never mind I'll get there.  Am finding it really difficult to decide when i should stop work.  I will have to make a decision soon as I need to send a letter to payroll.  The obvious thing to do would be to work until the summer holidays which is the end of June but the one time I saw the consultant obstitrition he suggested I should stop sooner, betwen week 28 and 30 which would be end of may/middle of June.  At the moment I feel completly fine and able to work and have no idea how I will feel in a few weeks so I just don't know what to do!  Any advice on this one greatly appreciated!

Hope everyone is enjoying the Easter weekend.

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

liz - im guessing if you work till the holidays your mat leave wont actually start until august when youd be due to go back to work after the holidays.  I think if i was you id try to work for as long as i could but if you start to feel like your struggling then id follow the drs advice one of the girls on the bfp thread i chat too worked until 35 weeks with twins so it is possible but you just really need to listen to your own body and your babies   


anya - sounds like you had a time of it but so glad your home and your gorgeous girl is doing well and gaining weight


afm - well im 39 weeks today so just waiting on lo deciding to come hopefully it wont be to long getting lots of bh and lots of pressure pain down below


----------



## anyamac

Hi Liz. 
I started to struggle slightly towards the end, but as Bubblicious says, listen to ur body.
Option two is, leave it till summer holidays, but if it does get too much get a sick line from gp.

My Mum's not up till 10th may. Cant wait to see her. Ordered some prints of Alisha yesterday. Cant wait to frame some. 
She was awake half the night. Just wouldnt settle after her second feed. It is amazing how little sleep we can survive on.

Hubby out doing a homer. Hoping to catch 40 winks once he's back.

Bubblicious, not long to go Hun. So exciting. Bet you cant wait to hold ur litte boy.
Hopefully u wont have to wait long.

Best go and order a new nursing bra. Boobs are falling out of my old one  .
Thank god for mothercare lol.
x


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Anya - great to hear about Alisha's arrival! She looks lovely!


Glad to hear all others are doing ok too.


The reason I have not posted for a while is that my mum died 3 weeks ago. As you will remember she was unwell and it was supposed to be her gallbladder, but in the end it turned out she was suffering from a leaking abdominal aortic aneurysm. Still angry it wasn't diagnosed  although even then her chance of survival would have been slim. But maybe we would have had a chance to go to Austria and get to say good bye (however heartbreaking that would have been!). We went there to organise funeral and came back last week, and will go again in May for 3 weeks, combing another go at IVF in Brno with starting to clear her flat (she lived there 50+ years so you can imagine the task).  More than anything I feel so sorry for her that she didnt get longer to spend with her grandson she loved so much.    Breaks my heart a hundred times every day.


I find it hard to get my head around IVF, but guess life goes on and she would not have wanted us to stop and just be sad. Need to finalise protocol with clinic and order meds and all, but if I'm down emotionally any sort of admin or getting things done is a nightmare. 


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all


Myla - So sorry to hear your news.  it must have come as such a shock when the diagnosis of your mum turned out to be much more serious than you 1st thought.    I hope you can take some comfort that you spent some time with her not too long before she passed away and she saw her beautiful grandson too.  i appreciate that thinking of IVF again at this moment must be difficult but I am sure you are right it is what your mum would have wanted.  Sneding you lots of hugs   Take care  

Anya - Glad everything has settled down and a 2nd trip to hospital was not neccessary.  Hopefully now you will feel a little stronger everyday and you can enjoy being a mummy to your beautiful little girl.   Hope you manage to get a little shut eye too!

Bubblicious - Keeping everything crossed that you will be holding lo in your arms very very soon  

AFM - Back to work today, and spoke to HT about maternity leave.  Delighted to say she is happy for me to say I will work up until the summer holidays but appreciates I cannot give a cast iron gaurantee that this will happen.  This is a load off my mind as it basically means I can stop whenever I want and will not find myself in a position where I said I would stop and feel I could have continued.  I will now be able to send a letter to payrole with my mat 1 form.  Talking of which, did you ever get your maternity pay sorted out Anya?

Lovely weather here today.  Hope it is the same with all of you and everyone is enjoying some sunshine  

Liz
xx


----------



## Shelby2211

Hi again Ladies,

Had my first consultation at the weekend at GCRM, everything went very well, had a scan and although my concents app WAS for the 23rd May I managed to push it forward yet again as AF arrived on Friday so I am back down on the 11th and have been told I will get my first injection to push on AF then. Could certainly not fault the clinic, all very helpful and friendly, not keen on all the road works getting to glasgow tho!! 


Very excited now, I am having ICSI and he is going to transfer 2 fet's if possible!! 

Is is wrong to be thinking ahead and looking at cot's, prams, etc (not buying I should add), part of me worries I might jinx it but I don't want to look at the glass half empty!

Best wishes to all on here

Shelby xxx


----------



## anyamac

Myla, so so sorry to hear about ur mum.    Sending hugs and prayers. Must be even harder for u, as u're so far away. Keeping everything crossed for may for when u start ur next cyle.

Liz, no i never got my mat pay sorted. Still waiting to hear from the disputes tribunal. Seemingly there are 400 desperate women in the queue ahead of me lol. Supposedly money will be backdated, but wouldnt be surprised if i was back at work before they sort it out.

Forgot to mention to u last time i posted: I got one of those gym balls to sit on when i was prgnant. Really helped my sore back and also helps to get baby in to ideal birth position and handy to use during labour.
Used to sit on it when i was having my breakfast or was on the laptop. Very comfy and still using it now.

Shelby, good luck with ur cycle. All is crossed for u.  

Poor Alisha has colic. It's so distressing seeing her so upset. She's especially bad at night and first thing in the morning. Got infacol from gp earlier. GAve her some and she has finally fallen asleep. Away to have 40 winks myself i think....
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

Shelby - Glad to hear 1st appointment went well and you were able to bring everything forward.  

Anya - Poor Alisha, sending both you and her lots of hugs   Glad to hear gp has given you something to help, hopefully the symptoms will pass very quickly and Alisha will be back to being a happy wee soul very soon.  Bad news about mat pay. I supppose the up side might be a nice large lump sum sometime in the future. Thanks for advice about gym ball,will definatly look into it

Bubblicious - Hope you are keeping well and staying as comfortable as possible.

Myla - Thinking of you  

AFM - Very little news tonight, feel tired and have a bit of a headache but just away to have my tea so hopefully I will get a boost of energy afterwards.

Liz
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Just a quick hello to say hope everyone is ok

Anya - Hope little Alisha is responding to medicine and feeling better   for you both

Bublicious - Checking every day for news. Hope you and lo are well and being vey well looked after whatever stage you are at.   

AFM - Very little news.  Beautiful weather made it impossible for me to write reports today.  Hopefully I'll be more focussed tomorrow.  
Stomach is definatly getting bigger, tighter and more uncomfortable!


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 


how are you all getting on 


im still hanging in there had a bit of activity last night but it all fizzled out    have the mw tomorrow and should get a date and time for my first sweep which should be next tue  unless i can talk her into sooner


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Bubblicious

As I hadn't heard from you for a few days I was convinced your time had come to meet lo. Sorry to hear you are still waiting, I hope you are not too uncomfortable  I suppose lo is still enjoying being warm and cosy inside Mummy's tummy!  You surely wont have to wait too much longer.  Good luck with midwife tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok and a big hug for Alisha   hope she is feeling much better!

AFM - Having very up and down days.  Sometimes I am coming home from work and feeling shattered, all I can find the energy to do is make the tea and tidy up afterwards, even that takes a conserted effort   Other days I feel fine!   Today is one of the good days  
It was quite funny at work today, i bent down to take a door stopper out and genuinly couldn't reach it, a kind parent came to my rescue!   I have an appointment wih the obstitrition next week, during which I am going to have another scan,looking forward to seeing los the following week i have a midwife appointment  where I think I am going to have a blood test to check for diabetes, certainly hope that comes back negative!  Getting harder and harder to keep concentrating on work but I know I need to for at least another few weeks.  

Take care everyone
Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Bubblicious

This surely must be your week.

Good Luck


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - how are you getting on 


im still hanging on in here.  i had a sweep today midwife said she managed a really good sweep i was 2cm dilated cervix is soft but is still a little to the back and still had a wee bit on length to it though she did say that a couple of good contractions would sort that out 


ive had a bot more show since it but not much else 


im booked for another sweep on wednesday and if that doesnt work im booked for induction in aberdeen next monday


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Bubblicious

Hope things moved forward with your 2nd sweep today.  

I am celebrating, my lillipie now says I have less than 100 days to go   I know it is still a long way but  I am treating this news as a bit of a milestone.  More importantly I had a scan today and I saw the consultant and all is well with the twins and myself.  It was lovely to see them, I'm sure one of them nearly smiled  

Hi to everyone else  Hope you are all well

liz


----------



## Bethliz

Congratulations Bubblicious    on the birth of baby Ruaridh. What a lovely name and great to hear he is a nice healthy weight too, over 8lb!!! Hope you, little Ruaridh and the rest of your lovely family and all well and enjoy every minute of these precious 1st few days. Look forward to hearing all your news soon. Take care

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - huge huge congrats on being under 100 days now at 93 no wonder your chuffed how are you feeling and how is work going 
thanks so much for your congrats i cannot believe my little man is here he is just perfect 


afm - well Ruaridh is here and our life is just so complete i actually went into labour before my second sweep and my gorgeous boy was born after a long day it was a longer labour than what i had with my girls but he wasnt facing the right position hence why he took a little longer to deliver but he was so worth the hard work 


sorry for the short post lo needs fed


----------



## nessiebro

congratulations bubblicous on your new wee bundle of joy.

glad to hear you are both well and happy.

lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Lovely to hear from you Bubblicious.I'm guessing you must be home and settling nicely back into family life with little Ruaridh being the centre of attention for now. So glad to hear everything went well, even though it was very long and tiring.  I sure the next few days, and months will bring endless hours of joy and happiness for you all.  

Michelle - Good luck with your review appointment on Wednesday.  Hopefully you will have all your questions answered and a date will be set for your next tx  

AFM - It is my birthday today, I must say it has been very quiet and uneventful.  My parents are away abroad, they phoned last night though and they are having a lovely holiday.  They bought me a new wak which we needed our old one was all burnt at the bottom, and DH bought me a lovely necklace, other than that nothing to report.  We went out for a meal on Saturday as I knew I wouldn't feel like it after a day at work.  I keep having to pinch myself to make it seem real, all being well I will be a mummy on my next birthday, that thought genuinly brings a tear of happiness to my eyes, I have wanted this for soooooooooooooooooooooo long!

The not so good news is i am really beginning to feel uncomfortable, especially when I go to bed.  I have a maternity pillow but can't say its any great help   I just can't get comfy.  I am also getting more heartburn and my right foot keeps getting swollen.  I know there is not much point in complaining because its only going to get worse before it gets better   I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, it should have been next week but she is off on leave so she asked me to come this week instead.  now i have finished my reports I know it is going to be even harder to keep my mind on work.  I am definatly going to keep working up until June 10th, (week 30) and from then on take things as they come on a week to week basis.

Must go and finish cleaning kitchen before DH gets home from walking Suzzie

Bye for now
Liz


----------



## bubblicous

liz - happy birthday for yesterday     sorry to hear your getting uncomfortable    are you taking anything for your heartburn i used both gaviscon and rennies and the seemed to help though i was drinking the gaviscon out of the bottle    i hope your midwife app went well 


nessie - thanks so much how are you getting on 


afm - all is well here hopefully going to register our little man tomorrow but will wait and see


----------



## Bethliz

Good evening  

Bubblicious - Your new family photo is lovely, little Ruaridh looks tiny!Hope you get the chance to register him tomorrow,  


Michele - As I have already said good luck for tomorrow.

AFM - Had a much better day today.   Feel human again!!!  I think this has mainly been because i  got a great night sleep last night, I didn't even get up to go to  the loo!!!!!  I put my maternity pillow underneath me just under my shoulder blades and  I was definatly more comfortable.  Got on well at midwife, BP and pee fine,  heaertbeats  strong,  hopefully blood sugar levels and  iron levels will be fine too.  The measuring tape suggested I was about the size of someone who is 32 weeks pregnant, I  am only 27!!!   but I was told not to worry as I am carrying twins! I really do dread to think how big I  am  going to be at the end   I now have a bit of a break.    My next appointment with consultant is not for another 3  weeks.  


liz


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Congratulations Bubblicious!   


Liz - hope you are going to get through the next few months without too much discomfort!


AFM - arrived in Austria today after the usual lengthy travel (trip to Edinburgh and overnight yesterday) and onwards to Vienna via Brussels (4 hours stopover and not a Belgian waffle in sight anywhere at the airport!) Been on Menopur since Monday and first scan (day 6 of cycle) in Brno on Saturday. Still waiting to hear if we need to be there for 9am which means a 6.30am start    


Waving hello to everybody I missed


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Myla - Lovely to hear from you and great to hear you have started tx again.  Sending you lots of   for good luck!  You must be glad you have got that journey over with! 

Bubblicious- Hope you and Ruaridh are settling into a nice routine, and enjoying lots of quality bonding time.   

Anya - Hope you are making a speedy recovery from c-section and little Alisha is recovering from her colic.  Sending lots of hugs to you both   Love the new photo of Alisha, she is absolutly adorable!

Michelle - Great news that you will be starting tx again soon.  Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky  

AFM  - Still suffering fom backache and swollen foot and but other than that I'm fine.   Should have a relativly easy day at work tomorrow so that should help.  As my pregnancy will not last any more than 38 weeks, on Saturday I will be able to say 10 weeks to 
go  

night all

liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

Saying hello from a very wet Fort.   It has rained non-stop all day!!!!  Poor Suzzie has had a very boring day, she hasn't even played out in the garden it has been so miserable.  Never mind DH has taken her out for a walk so they will both come home looking like they have been drowned!  Despite the rain I have had a good day.  I am 28 weeks pregnant today(my lilipie is slightly out)  This means I only have 10 weeks to go  Also DH and I put our cot beds together today.  The twins room is beginning to look like a nursery  

Myla - Hope tx is still going well. Good luck with 1st scan.

Bublicious - Hope all the family are having a lovely weekend

Michelle - Hope you have mananged to find a way of amuse yourself on this very rainy day.  I am going to be extremely busy at work for the next 2 weeks but hopefully after that I'll be able to take it much easier and we'll be able to catch up over a coffee.

Anya - Hope you, DH and Alisha are having lots of  lovely family time together   .

Night all
Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

*bethliz* - 28 weeks wooohooooo congrats   thats brilliant your nursery is coming together its rained here on and off ive had a pj day

*anya* - hope you and your gorgeous girl and getting on well

*myla* - lots and lots of       and pma for your tx       

*nessie* - hope your getting on well

*afm* - well everything is good here we had the midwife yesterday my gorgeous boy got signed over to the health visitor as hes just a little star he was 8lb 12oz when he was born, he got weighed on monday (day 5) and he weighed 8lb 5oz and then he got weighed again yesterday (day 9) and he was a whopping 8lb 15oz  so midwife was well pleased with me and him im so happy as i was worried he wasnt getting enough but it would appear he is 

I didnt get signed off from midwife as my uterus is still a little high and very tender and im still bleeding a fair bit so they are keeping an eye on me they hope its going to settle over the weekend and im back on tuesday

I have to say though today im in alot more pain than yesterday so i dont know whats going on at all

had a pj day today i just couldnt be bothered going anywhere its the first day since i got home from the hospital that ive stayed in all day so i think its allowed  planning on a nice family walk tomorrow but it will depend on how im feeling fingers crossed though im ok and can go for a lovely walk with my babies

sending you all hugs


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody
Liz - oh no, not more rain in the Highlands. So glad it's actually very nice and even hot here in Austria. Knocks you out a bit when you are not used to it, but I'm sure we'll get used   Had two ancient bikes repaired that were still in my mum's garage and bougth a child seat and helmet for DS so we can cycle to the Danube and into the forest. Cost a fortune, def not worth for bikes we'll only ever use this time and maybe once more in the summer or autumn. But then it will be fun, so hey ho.
First scan showed 2 follicles on right ovary and 4-5 on the left, which isn't fab given I'm on a higher dose of Menopur this time, but right ovary was lazy last time too. As tey say - it's not the quantity that matters. Considering to go for a 3 day transfer this time although they like to grow it for 5 days at Reprofit. But there is a niggling thought that maybe for me in is better than out,  and I always believe going with your hunches is a good thing.
Anya and bubblicous hope you are enjoying family life   
Mx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Morning Myla,

Was sorry to read about your mother   you are one strong lady  

Nice to see that your ready to go again   did you have a 5day transfer last time?

I hope this cycle is the magical one for you both   


Electra x


----------



## Myla

Thanks Electra, congratulations on your BFP!   Yes we did a 5 day transfer last time, with 2 early blasts. Which I suspect were the 7 and 8 cell I had on day 3, so it would not have been difficult to identify the best ones early. I don't think going to 5 days is bad - I'm sure that if they'll make it they make it inside our out, but I found those last 2 days of waiting horrible. I don't think strong embies put back on day 3 are disadvantaged either, and I know quite a few ladies who had BFPs with a 3 day transfer. We'll be doing PICSI also this time, so hope this will improve quality of embryos too.
Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

Bubblicious - Great to hear Ruaridh is doing so well and putting on weight.   Sorry to hear you are not feeling so great though.  Hope you are more comfortable today and manage to go on your family walk.  Take it easy and get as much rest as you can.  

Myla  - I had a day 3 transfer and as you know twins are on the way!  I won't deny at the time I was disappointed that we did not get to a 5 day transfer, but we were strongly advised  that with only 3 viable embryos a three day transfer was by far and away the best option and they were right!  There is no doubt you should go with what you feel happiest with, as  any additional stress is not going to help    

Electra - A warm welcome and huge congratulations on your BFP

Hi Anya & Michelle

AFM - cant get motivated to do much today but will have to get going with some school work  

Bye for now
Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

just written a post and lost it  I hate it when that happens!!!!!!

Very quiet on here at the moment, hope everyone is well  

Myla - Hope tx is going well.  Do you have a date for ec?  

Bubblicious and Anya  - Hope you and your little ones are healthy, happy and content   

Michelle - Hope tx starts very soon and all goes well    

AFM - Been very tired this week  For the last three evenings in a row I have come home from work and fallen asleep.  I chose to have a nap on Tuesday as I had a horrible headache but last night and tonight I have just dropped off!  Still have a sore back and swollen foot   but I'm guessing neiher of these symptoms are likely to go away so there is not much point in moaning about them  My biggest worry is that I am very conscious of the fact that one twin moves around and kicks far more often than the other, so naturally I am concerned  am about the one who isn't moving very often.  I'm sure in my heart of hearts I know they are both fine but it doesn't stop me from worrying!  My next appointment is not until a week wednesday so I really hope he/she decides to become a little more active beforehand to give me piece of mind.  On the positive side I just had a lovely conversation with my SIL who gave me some great tips about what to buy and what not to buy that was really helpful (she has 3 children)

Hope to hear from you all soon.  Take care  

Liz
xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


EC will be Saturday morning so just had my trigger shot this evening. Two more follies appeared on the right side when I had the last scan on Tuesday, so we'll see what we get.


Will be a bit of a logistical challenge as we have to take DS with us to clinic as there is nobody to look after him and it's going to be an early start at 6am, needing to be there for 8am.  I'm sure the little one will enjoy the adventure but expect DH is going to be even more stressed than usual. I know they say it's easy for the man but he's actually not finding his part that easy and the added pressure of having to complete it so we can swap looking after DS and I can go into the EC won't help.   


At least the forecast is for two days cooler weather. Seems odd to wish for the sun to disappear, but I could do with a bit of respite to then enjoy more good weather! Of course dont remind me I wanted rain when I'm back up north    


Mx


----------



## bubblicous

myla - good luck for ec tomorrow got my fingers and toes crossed for you        


bethliz - i used to worry when R was quiet normally a nice cold glass of irn bru would get him going though im sure with twins there is alot less room for them to wriggle in plus it all really depends on the twins position and feeling the movement hope your swollen feet get a little better remember and keep them up as much as possible 


anya - how are you getting on 


nessie - hope you are well




afm - well all is great here R has turned into a total mummy's boy hes very clingy (neither of my girls were like this) not sure if its cause hes breast fed 
have to cut this short r needs fed will try and get on later


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Myla - Hope everything goes well and smoothly tomorrow.     Great news to hear you have two more folicles.

Bubblicious - Lovely to hear from you.  Glad everything is going well.  I'm sure it won't be long until R is happy to spend time with everyone.  For the meantime just enjoy this very special bonding time.  Are you feeling better?  Hope so!!

AFM - Not much news.  Feel a little bit more relaxed today as I definatly felt some movement from the quiet one last night   Foot now sore, hot and itchy as well as swollen.  Can't win!!   Glad its Friday   Getting my hair cut tomorrow.  it is Suzzie's birthday today, she is 3!!!!  Can't believe I have had her since she was 8 weeks old.  Going to go and cook her some sausages for tea!!!

Night all
Liz


----------



## bubblicous

*bethliz* - happy birthday to suzie hope she enjoyed her sausages sorry to hear about your feet it maybe be worth getting an earlier appointment for the midwife she wont mind and saying to her about your feet see if she can give you some ideas on how to ease it. I hope you enjoy your weekend make sure and relax

afm - well im a little tried now done alot of walking. I walked into town then to the maternity to see the midwife and then home again and then i walked to tesco i just love walking with my pram 
my appetite is still huge so im trying to eat healthy though 1 for my milk and 2 cause i want to loose some weight though i didnt put on as much weigh as i thought i had and ive lost a good bit of it already

today i got signed off from the midwife as my uterus has went down a good bit from tuesday so they are happy with it im still bleeding a good bit though so ive to keep an eye on it and if its not stopped by wednesday ive to go back to then hopefully though it will stop

sending everyone hugs


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

sorry for the lack of posts......time flys by so quick wen ur not looking dosnt it !!!!

bubblicious glad to hear you and your bundle of joy are doin well.hope you are starting to feel more like yourself, well done for loosing some weight already !!!!  

bethliz how are you? glad your "quiet one"is moving about a lot more now. hope suzzie enjoyed her sausages  

myla hope ec goes well 2moro and that you get lots of juicy eggs, ill keep everything x'd for you   

anya hope you and alisha are well and happy?how is the wee ones colic? i hope its not too bad now

electra hi, nice to meet you and a big congrats on ur BFP  

AFm well we had our review app last week and it was the 1st time in all our years of hospital appointments that we have actually seen a doc and we didnt just get a doc, we had a genecitis and another doc of something, our doc and a nurse.....it was more like a job interview,dp and i were a bit nervous at first but anyway it went ok.
i explained to her that i always get ohss, mildy in comparison to some girls, but neverless i still get it and its horrendous and also that from the very 1st jag i get i just feel so ill with it throughtout the whole tx so she made a decision to change me from gonal f to menopur and to lower my dose and see how i respond to that. i am happy with that as i dont want to go thru it again and feel crap for the whole 8 weeks but i am a wee bit worried that i might not respond as well with the different drugs so i think its just a case of taking it as it comes.
i did ask them if i dont respond as well and i need more time stimmin would this be ok but because we need to get the pgd done on day 4 then the lab has to be booked well in advance so it will be difficult to re-schedule the biopsy to another day so i am a wee bit concerend about that but my stimmin is a week longer this time than normal so hopefully that will make all the difference.
ive got a new job in morrisons and i was dreading telling them about all this time off that i need as i have just started but i plucked up the courage and told them today and there was no reason to stress as when i told my boss she was totally sympathetic and said she will work round my time off,as she has had ivf herself, 3 cycles, which sadly didnt work for her and she had to adopt but she understands how the whole ivf/icsci works so i was so relieved, i even had a right good old cry with her, which i promised myself i wouldnt do before i went in but as she was so lovely about it, it just upset me even more. she has even said that on my 2ww she will put me on light duties were i am sitting down the whole time so im not lifting anything and i can also keep my nasal spray in the staff canteen which is a no go normally so that is a huge weight off my mind!!!

sorry i have rambled on a bit but ive not posted here for so long so thought id fill you in. 
im doing a charity cycle on sun for chest heart and stroke scotland, my friend and i are cycling from glasgow to edinburgh so i'd best get my beauty sleep as i am working a late shift 2moro nite then up extremely early on sun to drive to glasgow.

hope everyone is well and happy despite the horrid weather we are having.
michelle x


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody

I was very happy yesterday when we had 9 eggs collected, not so happy today when I heard only 3 had been mature On the plus side all three fertilised but nonetheless fell a bit deflated. I know it only takes one good one, but still just the usual agony on why oh why such a disappointing result? Now that whole issue over 5 day transfer vs 3 day transfer seems such a waste of effort, because with only 3 embies on day 1 a 3 day transfer would have been the only option anyway, if we get that far. 

[/color]Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla

Please stay positive     We had 8 eggs collected, 6 fertilised but 3 abnormally, so we only had 3 viable embryos and day 3 transfer was our only option.  Yesterday I reached the stage of being 29 weeks pregnant and so far both twins are doing well so there is still plenty of hope.  Will be keeping crossed for you that the next couple of days bring good news and then during 2ww either 1 or 2 little embies snuggle in for the next 9 months.  Take care  

Michelle - Great to hear you have full support from Morrisons.  Good luck with cycle run.  Rather you than me!!

bubblicious - Definatly sounds like you are on the mend, if not quite there yet.  Hopefully a few more days of rest and relaxation will do the trick.  Great to hear you are able to get out and about a lot.  I'm sure walking is one of the best ways to lose weight and it must be lovely showing off Ruaridh to everyone you meet.

AFM -  Very tired yesterday but have more energy today so trying to make the most of it and get a few jobs done for school and around the house.  Think I have more or less made the decision to work another 3 weeks and then take the last 2 weeks of term off.  That will give me 6 weeks before the twins are due, to rest and get things ready.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend  

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

myla - sending you lots and lots of        id go for a 3 day transfer get those little embies back with their mummy as soon as      


nessie - thats fab that your new job are so understanding and great that your boss knows whast your going through so wont add any pressure sending you tonnes of          


bethliz - wow only 5 weeks of term left thats scary glad you have a bit more energy today and your getting some things done 




afm - well my boy went to sleep last night at 10.30pm and didnt wake till 6am we were well chuffed with him in saying that i stayed up until after 1am incase he did wake for a feed so i didnt make the most of it but if there is a next time i will make sure too 
hes been very alert today and interacting with us giving us huge gazes with his big eyes just melt your heart 
we have a photographer coming to the house tomorrow to do some nice family shots and i cant wait 


sending you all hugs


----------



## Myla

Well seems this is all going pear shaped big time - yesterday only had 1 x 8 cell (too fast) and 1 x 2 cells (too slow) and ET was suddenly scheduled for Day 4 and nobody could tell me why. Finally got the main doc I had all the emails with and he said he doesn't know why Day 4 either and he'd wait for Day 5! Argggggggggg - with two weak embies? Threw a mild email tantrum saying I'm not happy and they better slot me in today as planned, but not hopeful we are going anywhere. Expect to hear nothing left today anyway.  

Really gutted and DH still wants to count this as one of our four attempts, even with it being such a write-off. Maybe you get what you pay for and there is no point doing it on the cheap abroad

Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla - Sending you lots of hugs   Sorry to hear this tx does not seem to be working out as well as you hoped.    You have been through so much recently.  Really hope clinic did get back in touch and you sorted something out.  Thinking of you lots and keeping everything crossed that there may still be a chance.   Take care  

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Just a very quick message from me to say hello.  Snowed under with work at moment trying to get everything ready for next weeks parents night and have also been given some unsettling news about what may happen when I return from mat leave   Don't have time to go into details tonight but all in all I have had a horrible week.  Added to that I am getting more and more uncomfortable, backache is becoming particulary problematic.    I was so stressed on Monday that I just turned up at hospital after work and asked if I could arrange an  earlier appointment to see my midwife and when another very kind midwife offered to see me quickly there and then I accepted and promptly burst into tears   She was so kind and checked everything was ok.  Hearing the twins heartbeats is always so reassuring and helps put everything into perspective.  My BP was high when she 1st took it but had settled when she took it again at the end of appointment.  She gave me some good advice about how to ease backache which is helping a little.

Sorry for rabbiting on.

Myla - Hope things are turning out better than you expected them to.  

Bubblicious - Hope you got some georgeous family photographs earlier this week.

hi to everyone else.  

Liz
xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody
Had an Early Blastocyst and a Compacting Morula transferred yesterday. The muddle with the transfer day was apparently due to a computer error that messed their diary up. Still fuming and don't think that's an excuse at all, especially after I pointed out the error and nobody wanted to listen. Struggling for PMA and will probably try to stay away from googling myself to destruction over the next week and a half so you may not see me for a little while.
Barely any progress clearing my mum's flat either but guess it was always a tough project to do both at the same time, so just need to keep going and come back to continue. 
Heading back next Wednesday, 2 night with a friend in Bristol and then picking up our new dog and driving back to Edinburgh to reunite with our car and then back home. I hope the dog will distract from any not so good news on the IVF front (as you can see not quite got my PMA together).
Liz hoping you are feeling a bit better soon. And that the work stuff is not too bad. I know a few teachers and there always seems to be so much potential to mess them around   Not what you need.
Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla,

An early blast does sound encouraging   I don't know about the other embryo I haven't heard that term before.  Please try and stay positive as I do believe PMA can do no harm and may help.     Really will be keeping everything crossed.  Seeing my dog always cheers me up, I'm sure seeing yours will do the same.  

Bubblicious - Hope everything is well with you

AFM - Things have not improved for me at all   The twins have been unbelievably active today I don't know if all my worries about work are affecting them and I am still waiting for advice from someone in my union about the way my mat leave is to be covered. I received an e-mail from him to say he would phone me today and he hasn't   This week i have had nothing but stress, anxiouty and discomfort   Surely things can only get better  

liz


----------



## bubblicous

myla - sending you lots of       i have everything crossed for your bfp 


bethliz - aww honey you sound like youve had an awful week     i hope the union guy got back to you about your mat leave and you take as much rest as you can when you can i can only imagine how uncomfy you are i mean i was with one it must be worse with twins sending you lots of     


afm - ive got alot on my plate at the moment lots of stress not good when you have a new baby but hopefully in the next few weeks it will all be sorted and things will calm down again 


Ruaridh is doing great he got weighed by the health visitor last week and hes now 9lb 2oz breastfeeding is going really well im chuffed at how well it is going my appetite is still huge dh cant believe what i can eat    and im still loosing weight    though ive decided to try and stop eating so much so i lose more weight ive only 7lbs to go till im back at my pre pregnancy weight 
i say im eating loads but it is all healthy things im eating so thats good 


my gorgeous boy seems to have some eczema on his face it looks so sore but isnt bothering him to much i had him at the gp on thu and the dr said thats what he thought it was but since thu its got alot worse was only at his nose on thu now its across his forehead down his nose and on his cheek and a little in his ear so were going back tot he gp this afternoon see what they can recommend for it 


sending you all hugs xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Bubblicious,

Thank you for your kind words of support.  Great to hear Ruaridh is doing so well.  Fantastic to hear he is gaining weight while you are losing it   Hope you managed to get something for his eczema and it clears up soon.  Sorry to hear you have a few things worrying you at the  moment, I sure know how that feels at the moment   Hope evrything resolves itself ASAP.

Well things at work better but still not resolved,but on Sunday I gave myself a good talking to and told myself what will be will be.  I may find myself with a battle to fight in a few months time, in  reality everything should work out fine but there is just this air of uncertainty now that shouldn't be there and it is the last thing on earth I need at the moment!!!!   As I said I gave myself a good talking to and told myself that for the moment I must try and put this potential problem to one side and focus on keeping myself and my 2 LOs healthy and that is all that matters!!!!  I ended up having to go back to see the midwifes again on Saturday as  I had very bad pins and needles in both my feet and my right hand and was once again worried that the stress of the week before has possibly caused my BP to rise.  It was slightly high but not at a stage where they would start to be concerned.  The talking 2 worked and I was much calmer and relaxed all day Sunday and I feel better for it.  So uncomfy when I am lying down now though.  I get to sleep but any movements I make tend to wake me up.   An amazing thing happened tonight, I didn't just get a kick I saw a ripple, someone or part orf someone moved and I saw it happening!!   It was so strange but lovely at the same time..  I am 30 weeks pregnant!!!!  8 to go!!!!!!!!  I have 9 more working days until I start maternity leave   I have been waiting for 4 long years to be able to say 
that!!!   I have a scan and appointment with consultant on Wednesday so I am hoping everything will be fine.  This is going to be a very busy week, parents nights Tuesday & Wednesday, scan on Wednesday then my Mum and dad are coming to stay for a few nights on Thursday.  Really looking forward to seeing them.  We are going to go to Inverness on Saturday, Mothercare here I come!!!!   I am going to be so tired after all of that but never mind, it will all  be worth it!!!!!

Goodnight  

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

liz - you sound so much brighter so you do and wow only 8 more working days left till your mat leave how amazing and think of all the free time to relax and take things easy and just to concentrate on you and your gorgeous babies 
goodluck for your scan tomorrow hope it goes well sending you lots of    


afm - well i had ruaridh back at the gp yesterday afternoon and it was a diff gp i saw and she said she thought it was a bad case of milk spots not eczema she has given me a moisturiser for him but has said it will clear up in a few weeks 
i think were having a wee growth spurt at the moment as hes feeding every hour or so so as you can imagine im getting nothing else done 


we went to the breastfeeding support group today which was nice getting to chat to other ladies and getting to see the other babies apart from that everything else is the same except im a little more tired than normal though i think thats just with all the feeding


----------



## Bethliz

HI VERY QUICK MESSAGE FROM ME AS IM USING PHONE. WAS ADDMITTED 2 RAIGMORE YESTERDAY AS I HAD WARNING SIGNS OF PRE CLAMPSIA. LUCKILY EVERYTHING SETTLING DOWN  & IM 99% CERTAIN ILL BE HOME TOMORROW. HOPE EVERYBODYS WELL. LIZ


----------



## nessiebro

Hi girls,

Liz.....im so sorry to hear your news. I hope you are on the road to recovery now and hopefully at home with your feet up. Take care   

bubblicious hope things are starting to get a bit more relaxed for you and that ruaridh's skin problems clears up real soon xx

myla how are doing hope your not going to crazy    xx

anya hope you and alisha are well 

afm nothing to report really, just waiting patiently to get started on our tx.

take care x


----------



## bubblicous

liz - aww honey i hope your ok and your bp and other symptoms have settled down and you get home if your not already home 


nessie - when is it your due to start tx again 


afm - well all is pretty much the same here except ive been bleeding heavy on and off since having ruaridh so i had a scan today and it would appear i still have a bit of placenta or amniotic sac inside just a tiny bit but its there so im being monitored for the next 2 weeks as they are hoping it will pass its self fingers crossed hopefully it will be away by my next scan 


hugs to everyone


----------



## Bethliz

Hi I'm home, feeling much better.  Quite tired and my parents are here  I'll post again tomorrow and update you.  

Hope you all have a nice wekend.

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

liz - so glad your home i hope your taking it very very easy


----------



## nessiebro

liz glad you are home and feeling better......take care  

bubblicious geez oh, ur going thru the mill arent you, hopefully it will pass on its own like you said and your bleeding will stop xx

i get my prostap next wed so back on the rollercoaster !!!!!! 

hi to everyone else 

xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Sorry to hear about the scare Liz - glad you are home and better!


AFM - no news. Finally got home yesterday evening after our epic return via Heathrow and Bristol and Heathrow and Dumfriesshire. Got our dog and she's a right sweetie, although not quite sure what has hit her.


OTD is next Wednesday but that's a ridiculously late test date, so will be POAS tomorrow which is 11dp5dt. Should have done it today but was too keen to have a day of relaxation. I'm 99.99999999999% sure it hasn't worked, but seeing it on a pee stick will hurt nonetheless, so though better throw that in with the other usual Monday challenges. 


Mx


----------



## Myla

As expected it's a BFN for me  Being who I am I have of course thought through what to do next and I think we are aiming for another cycle in maybe late September/October. After the mess this time I can't see myself trusting a foreign clinic so we'll probably go to either GCRM or Nuffield. We always said we'd do 4 cycles so we are only half way but still - feeling overall less positive now, all seems such a lottery. Hopefully PMA will pick up again.

On the plus side we got our dog! Harley is an English Shepherd which makes her the perfect croft dog as they are good with all sorts of animals as well as children. They are a collie breed but much calmer than a border collie. I put some photos of her here: http://harleyinscotland.shutterfly.com/

Mx


----------



## nessiebro

myla im so sorry to hear your news, it sucks dosnt it      but good to hear you are planning your next cycle. i have no doubt your PMA will pick up again but just give yourself time to grieve first huni    
lots of luv to you and dh
michellle x


----------



## bubblicous

myla - sending you lots and lots of        im so sorry for your bfn     your dog is lovely


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla - So sorry Myla     Good to hear you are thinking ahead and perhaps a change of clinic will be the best move, I thinkit will certainly helpyou feel more positive.  Harley is georgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Take care  

Bubblicious - Really hope everything is settling down for you and you feel back to full strength very soon  

Michelle - Not long to go now.  Everything crossed that it will be your turn for that very precious BFP!  

AFM - At midwives today.  BP was borderline but thankfully blood tests show better results so I get to stay at home for now   Phew!!!  Have been warned though that I may need to go back to Raigmore at some point over the next few weeks if either my BP goes any higher or blood results show cause for concern.Have to go back on Wed to have BP checked again.  Have definatly decided to take the precaution of having a  hospital bag packed but hoping that if I take things easy everything will be fine for the next few weeks at 
least.  

Night all
Liz


----------



## bubblicous

liz - glad your getting to stay at home for the moment.  have you stopped work now?  I hope you are taking it very very easy its a very good idea having a bag packed hope you dont need to use it for a while


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Bubblicious

Yes I have stopped work  It was such a strange feeling waking up yesterday and thinking I don't have to get up and go to school for the best part of a year!!!   i was supposed to be stopping  this Friday coming but there is no way I could have gone in after last weeks scare! Can't say the weekend was quite as relaxing and chilled out as it was supposed be!The reason being my mum and DH were putting flat pack furniture from IKEA together for the twins room.  All started off quietly and calmly but by evening time on Sat they got to the tricky part and dad and i had to become mediators!!!   Luckily DH took a break and walked Suzie and during his walk had a moment of inspiration and worked out what the problem was.  Peace and harmony was restored.   The nursery is now looking so lovely.  Still have a few finishing touches to do but we are nearly there.

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

liz - thats good your off work now and getting lots of time to relax and take things very easy glad the furniture got put up in the end and the twins room is coming together 


nessie - how are you getting on honey 


myla - sending you lots of   


afm - well today i went and got my stitches out of my arm from where i had my mole removed (not very eventful) then i went to breastfeeding group which again was very nice there was only 4 of us there also got to see the midwife who delivered ruaridh which was nice such an amazing lady so she is 
not really been up to much at all


----------



## nessiebro

hi,

bubblicious how are you feeling now? hope the bleeding has eased off and your arm isnt sore either   how is your gorgeous boy?

myla hope you are ok    

anya how are things with you and your lovely daughter?

liz hope your relaxing as instructed and im sure ill be seeing more of you over the next few weeks now your a lady of leisure !!!   for a few weeks anyway !!!!!! 

afm: im just about to leave for the long drive to glasgow to get my prostap, back on the rollercoaster again......hot flushes......headaches........moaning.......bring it on !!!!!!!    

michelle x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Michelle - Good luck for today and the next few weks   Hopefully the change in medication will make this tx less difficult for you and success is just round the corner       

Bubblicious - it must have been lovely catching with the midwife who delivered Ruaridh.  I have seen so many different midwives recently  both in Fort and Inverness,they really are an amazing bunch!  Having said that I am looking forward to seeing my own midwife again, i have an appointment with her a week on Friday, she has a lot to catch up on!!!

Myla - Hope DS, DH and Harley are helping you to stay positive and you are finding some time to relax  

Anya -Hope you and Alisha are both very well and happy  

AFM - Good news and bad.  Good news- BP was perfect today   Don't need to have it checked again till Monday which means I can relax and plan ahead for the  weekend.  Bad news, TMI coming up, sorry, I have a very sore and itchy external spot down below due to very common problem in pregnancy a haemeroid.   It is really really uncomfortable  I have some cream from the chemist so hopefully it will ease sooner rather than later.  I'll finish on a brighter note   I got a lovely bunch of flowers delivered to me today from one of my parents at school and her 2 children.  They are beautiful.

Hope you all have a nice evening

Liz


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Hope you're all well. Sorry I haven't been on in ages. Life been totally hectic. 
My Mum was here for just over 2 weeks and then mother in law died.
So so sad and really missing her. She was diagnosed with terminal cancer early this year. Luckily she got to cuddle Alisha before she died. 

Hubby keeping busy. He's had loads of work and homers lately so had to cope with her colic on my own for most of the last few weeks. 

We've tried everything from Infacol, Colief, Gripewater, Baby Gaviscon, infant massage to Ranitidine. Nothing helped. Just feel so sorry for her and helpless when I see her so distressed. 
A neighbour gave us some American homeopathic stuff the other day. 
It's called Colic Calm! 

The stuff is amazing. She stopped crying within minutes of getting it and slept for a out 8 hours the last few nights. Also she keeps straining to poo and moans and cries for ages but since getting the stuff she poos without distress. Hope it keeps working like that 

Love her to bits. Couldn't imagine life without her now. 

Gonna read back now and see how u all are. 

Still breAstfeeding. So typing on iPod with one finger lol. 

Hugs x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Anya

So lovely to hear from you and fantastic news about Colic Calm!  Will keep everything crossed that it continues to work and little Alisha becomes a much happier and restful baby.  Sorry to hear about your mother in law, it must have meant so much to her to meet her beautiful granddaughter before she passed away.  Hopefully you have lots of fun filled hours and days ahead of you now that little Alisha is on the mend.  Enjoy every minute!!!  

Liz  
xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Anya - glad you found something that works! DS didn't have much colic but I remember at one point getting Colic Calm and then panicking when I saw it was black!    Sorry to hear about your MIL. Feeling for your DH too. With being so busy with the travel I was disrtacted the last few weeks, but now with DS's brthday approaching I got very sad again. My mum would have come over for that so it will be sad weeks ahead.


Liz - enjoy your time off work and put your feet up!    Glad the self-assembly issues were resolved   


Michelle - good luck for this cycle! 


AFM - decided we'll probably go to Nuffield Glasgow next. GCRM's just gotten a bit too busy for my taste, especially after all the miscommunication with the last clinic I need somewhere calm. Got myself a Clearblue Fertility Monitor in the hope that we are still in the game for a possible natural BFP too, who knows, that's how DS was made after 30 months of ttc so that worked, where IVF didn't - the mind and my logics works in strange ways 


Mx


----------



## bubblicous

hi ladies

i am just about to lock this thread and start us 2 new ones

in line with the ff guidelines http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

basically the new thread will be an awaiting or undergoing tx thread and a pregnancy and parenting thread

obviously you are free to post on both threads (i will be) but all we ask is that the pregnancy and parenting chat is kept to that specific thread

your new awaiting and undergoing tx thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265803.new#new

your new pregnancy and parenting thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265804.new#new

thanks bubs


----------

